#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-19
<ChIossif_GR> Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλες και όλους :-)
<themhz> καλημέρα
<themhz> στο netbeans δεν κλείνει, όταν αναοίγω τον task manager κάνω kill το java και πάλι δεν πεθένει.. πως μπορω να κλείσω το netbeans όταν δεν ακούει το kill Που του λέω απο το Task Manager? ξέρει κανείς?
<themhz> pff ade pali restart
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Tassos> μάγκες να σας πω ...
<Tassos> γίνεται να συνδεθώ σε ένα pc ( με ubuntu 14.04 ) στο τερματικό του και να κάνω ότι θέλω;
<Tassos> ( πέρα από ssh αρχικά, αν υπαρχει κάτι άλλο πείτε μου.. )
<junka> Tassos, το ubuntu εχει προεγκατεστημενο το remmina για αυτο που ζητας
<Tassos> remmina ? το είχα ξαναδεί..αλλά δε το χρησιμοποίηση ποτέ μου.. κάτι σαν το teaviewer είναι;
<Tassos> πάντως εγώ ( αν και βλέπω πως έχει και για ssh ) θέλω μονάχα terminal να έχω.. από τον άλλο υπολογιστή
<junka> ναι κατι σαν το teamviewer αλλα δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε
<junka> ουτε ssh οποτε δεν ξερω
<Tassos> α! οκ.. ευχαριστώ πάντως..
<Tassos> απλώς αν δε κάνω λάθος μου έχει κολλήσει στο μυαλό πως ένα φίλος από εδώ ( ο alkisg που δεν τον βλέπω τώρα μέσα )
<Tassos> μου είχε μπει μια φορά στο τερματικό αν δε κάνω λάθος και ότι έτρεχε κιόλας το έβλεπα..
<Tassos> τώρα.. :/
<Tassos> δε θυμάμαι τι είχε κάνει όμως...
<Tassos> κάτι τέτοιο θα ήθελα και εγώ..
<junka> με ssh μαλλον το εκανε
<Tassos> ίσος, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να του είχα δώσει κάποιο κωδικό
<themhz> με telnet η ssh
<themhz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181723/connecting-to-ubuntu-server-via-ssh-externally
<themhz> Η java και το netbeans ψηνει την cpu για τα καλά.. και τρώει κατι κολήματα ανεπανάλυπτα..
<vasilaros> Κατέβασα το all video downloader απο το repο δωρεάν, παρόλο που έλεγε οτι δέν ήταν. Οταν το ανοίγω μου βγάζει οτι υπάρχει νέα έκδοση και μου κατεβάζει deb. Να το βάλω η θα έχω πρόβλημα;
<junka> poio repo
<junka> tosa extension exei to firefox
<vasilaros> Απλά αυτό έκανε και μετατροπή, γιαυτό το έβαλα
<junka> apo to software center to evales?
<vasilaros> ναι
<junka> apla pigene stis rythmiseis tou downloader sigoura tha exei epilogi na apenergopoihseis ne checkarei gia nees version
<junka> kai krata autin pou exeis
<vasilaros> οκ, ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο;
<junka> pe
<vasilaros> στο brasero πως απενεργοποιούμε την "κανονικοποίηση κομματιών" γιατί αργεί πολύ!
<junka> to verification les?
<junka> auto pou les to kanei aufou to kapsei? epalitheusi diladi?
<vasilaros> Μάλλον αυτό θα είναι. Μόλις ρυθμίσεις και την ταχύτητα εγγραφής εμφανίζεται αυτό...
<vasilaros> οχι αυτό! Πρίν την εγγραφή!
<junka> nai pigeneis
<junka> sta plugins
<junka> den ksero pws einai sta ellinika
<junka> kai tha exei energopoihmeno tin "Kanonikopoihsh"
<junka> apla ksetsekare to koutaki gia na to apanergopoihseis
<vasilaros> Ευχαριστώ αδερφέ, να είσαι καλά!
<junka> tpt
<vasilaros> Καλό βράδυ! :)
<junka> kalo sou vrady
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-20
<christina> Kαλησπέρα. Πώς εγκαθιστώ τα drivers του εκτυπωτή μου στο ubuntu?
<christina> Kαλησπέρα. Πώς εγκαθιστώ τα drivers του εκτυπωτή μου στο ubuntu?
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα. Ποιον εκτυπωτή έχεις;
<christina> hp deskjet 2640
<christina> Προσπαθώ εδώ και βδομάδες να λύσω απορίες για το ubuntu έσω του forum κλπ, αλλά ποτέ δεν βγάζω άκρη. Είμαι εντελώς ανίδεη από αυτά και προσπαθώ να τα κάνω όλα από την αρχή, αλλά ποτέ δεν τα καταφέρνω.
<christina> Αισθάνομαι τόσο άσχημα να ζητώ βοήθεια.
<kerato> ok twra to epomeno step einai na mas peis ti dokimases na kaneis
<kerato> kai se poio stadio vriskesai
<eliasps> Δεν χρειάζεται να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα, τι πιο φυσιολογικό όταν δεν γνωρίζεις κάτι να ζητάς βοήθεια; Οι κοινότητες Linux βασίζονται στην βοήθεια και την αλληλεγγύη.
<eliasps> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως ο εκτυπωτής δεν εκτυπώνει; Το δοκίμασες φαντάζομαι.
<eliasps> Άνοιξε το τερματικό και εκτέλεσε την εντολή:
<kerato> synh8ws gia tous hp arkei na egkatasthseis to hplip kai na trekseis apo terminal
<kerato> sudo hp-setup
<kerato> epishs to hplip exei kai ena grafiko frontend gia poio eykolo elegxo
<kerato> to vazeis ki ayto
<eliasps> Κάνε αυτό που λέει ο kerato για να μη στα λέμε μαζεμένα και υπάρξει μπέρδεμα.
<kerato> pio , oxi poio
<christina> Συνδέω το πολυμηχάνημα με το laptop, αλλά δεν μου το βρίσκει.
<christina> Τo laptop δεν εντοπίζει το πολυμηχάνημα.
<christina> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιείς.
<eliasps> Πες μιας ποια έκδοση Ubuntu έχεις. Επίσης, άνοιξε το τερματικό και εκτέλεσε την εντολή:
<eliasps> lsusb
<eliasps> Αντέγραψε αυτό που θα σου βγάλει και κάντο επικόλληση στο pastebin να το δούμε
<eliasps> Το pastebin είναι εδώ:
<eliasps> \paste
<Euaki> Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το κείμενο).
<christina> Πώς βλέπω την έκδοση ubuntu?
<eliasps> Άνοιξε τις Ρυθμίσεις συστήματος
<christina> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b230 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Integrated HP HD Webcam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:003c Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS471 Fingerprint Reader Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integ
<eliasps> Κάπου λέει Πληροφορίες ή Λεπτομέρειες (το 'χω στα αγγλικά και είναι Details
<eliasps> Κάπου θα πρέπει να λέει πχ 13.10, 14.04.
<christina> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<eliasps> Κάνε επικόλληση τα αποτελέσματα της εντολής εδώ: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<eliasps> Και δώσε τον σύνδεσμο να τα δούμε από εκεί.
<christina> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m4f1602e
<christina> Έκανα αυτό που μου ζήτησες;
<kerato> ayto einai lo to output?
<kerato> olo
<christina> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ορολογία.
<kerato> mono ayta sou evgale?
<christina> christina@Christina:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b230 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Integrated HP HD Webcam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:003c Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS471 Fingerprint Reader Bus 001 Device 002: I
<kerato> to polymhxanhma einai anoixto? :P
<kerato> epishs dokimase allh 8yra usb h'/kai allo kalwdio an exeis
<christina> Εμμμ. Δεν είμαι συνδεδεμένη στο πολυμηχάνημα αυτή τη στιγμή.
<eliasps> Πρέπει να το συνδέσεις. Αλλιώς η εντολή δεν βοηθάει
<kerato> xD
<christina> Εμ, δεν το λέτε.
<eliasps> Με αυτή την εντολή αναγνωρίζονται όλες οι συσκευές USB που είναι συνδεδεμένες στον υπολογιστή
<eliasps> Και έτσι εντοπίζουμε και αναγνωρίζουμε το πολυμηχάνημα με ακρίβεια
<christina> Αισθάνομαι εντελώς ανίδεη χαχα.
<eliasps> Όλοι έτσι ξεκινήσαμε. :P
<eliasps> Τα αποτελέσματα να τα κάνεις επικόλληση στο pastebin όχι εδώ, γιατί εκεί είναι πιο ευανάγνωστα.
<christina> Αυτό είναι παρήγορο.
<christina> Το συνέδεσα μεω usb και βγήκε αυτό http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/
<kerato> poio? :p
<eliasps> Ποιο; Στο pastebin δεν υπάρχει νέα καταχώρηση
<christina> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d3236535d
<eliasps> Ρίξε μία ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα
<eliasps> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=29142
<christina> οκ ευχαριστώ
<eliasps> Σύμφωνα με τον φίλο που αντιμετώπιζε το πρόβλημα, αν κατάλαβα καλάμ χρειάζεται να γίνει η εγκατάσταση η τελευταία έκδοση του HPLip
<eliasps> To κατεβάζεις από εδώ http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.14.4/hplip-3.14.4.run/download?use_mirror=garr
<eliasps> Στη συνέχεια, πας στο τερματικό και εκτελείς:
<eliasps> cd Λήψεις     (αν το ubuntu σου είναι στα ελληνικά. Αν είναι αγγλικά τότε: cd Downloads   )
<eliasps> και στη συνέχεια
<eliasps> chmod +x hplip-3.14.4.run
<eliasps> και τέλος
<christina> Όλα αυτά τα κάνω με το πολυμηχάνημα συνδεδεμένο στο λάπτοπ;
<eliasps> sudo ./hplip-3.14.4.run
<eliasps> Ναι, πάντα!
<christina> \error: You are running the installer as root. It is highly recommended that you run the installer as error: a regular (non-root) user. Do you still wish to continue?
<Euaki> christina: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eliasps> Επέλεξε να συνεχίσεις
<kerato> ksanadokimase xwris sudo
<kerato> ayto sou leei
<kerato> sorry etrwga
<kerato> twra gyrisa omws kai eimai olos dikos sas
<christina> You are running the installer as root. It is highly recommended that you run the installer as error: a regular (non-root) user. Do you still wish to continue?
<kerato> No
<christina> Continue with installation (y=yes, n=no*, q=quit) ?
<eliasps> Χρειάζεται το sudo για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση
<eliasps> Πρέπει να επιλέξει y
<eliasps> Κάθε εγκατάσταση γίνεται με sudo στο Ubuntu (και γενικότερα)
<kerato> oxi panta
<eliasps> Για την εκτέλεση του προγράμματος δεν χρειάζεται. Για την εγκατάσταση χρειάζεται
<eliasps> Πως μπορεί αλλιώς να γράψει αρχεία σε φακέλους συστήματος; Δεν γίνεται.
<christina> HPLIP-3.14.3 exists, this may conflict with the new one being installed. Do you want to ('i'= Remove and Install*, 'o'= Overwrite, 'q'= Quit)?	
<eliasps> Xμ, οι εκδόσεις είναι πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους, δεν χρειάζεται να εγκαταστήσεις την τελευταία. Πάτα q
<christina> error: User Exit christina@Christina:~/Λήψεις$
<christina> Tώρα;
<eliasps> Δοκίμασε να εκτελέσεις το πρόγραμμα με την εντολή: hp-setup
<eliasps> Επέλεξε το USB όταν ξεκινήσει και πάτα next
<eliasps> Λογικά στο δεύτερο βήμα θα πρέπει να σου βγάλει τον εκτυπωτή σε μία λίστα. Από ότι διαβάζω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο υποστηρίζεται
<christina> Done. christina@Christina:~/Λήψεις$
<christina> Τελείωσα; <3
<eliasps> Ακολούθησες τα βήματα στο παράθυρο που άνοιξε όταν εκτέλεσες hp-setup;
<christina> NAIIII! Μόλις έκανα την πρώτη μου εκτύπωση από το φετινό ubuntu!
<kerato> nikhsame
<kerato> christina : an 8es eykolo elegxo mesw browser tou printer mporeis na xrhsimopoieis to CUPS
<christina> Mα τι απερίγραπτη χαρά είναι αυτή; Δεν έχεις ιδέα τι είχα τραβήξει με τις αλλαγές των αρχείων σε docx να τα περνάω μέσω usb stick σε η/υ με windows και να μην διαβάζει κλπ κλπ!
<kerato> mpaineis vazontas ston browser sou localhost:631
<christina> Σας αγαπώ και σας ευχαριστώ.
<kerato> efoson trexei to cups service ofc
<christina> Κέρατο, δεν καταλαβαίνω την ορολογία. :/
<kerato> :/
<eliasps> christina δεν πειράζει, με τον καιρό μαθαίνονται. Ο εκτυπωτής λειτουργεί κανονικά, αυτά που σου λέει ο kerato είναι επιπλέον έλεγχοι. Βοηθάνε για αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων.
<kerato> swsta
<eliasps> NikTh πες ένα γεια στο Euaki ρε φίλε, φαίνεται να σε γνωρίζει:
<eliasps> \nikth
<Euaki> Ο επίτιμος του Ubuntu-gr, γνωστός και ως Learner... Έπικρατεί χάος διανομών στον υπολογιστή του και κάνει συνεχώς πειράματα που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν πυρηνικές καταστροφές.
<kerato> kanonika efoson trexei to hplip twra 8a prepei na vlepeis sto tray sou ena icon gia to hplip service
<kerato> apo keei mporeis na ry8mizeis p.x. poiothta ektypwshs, na vlepeis to epipedo twn melaniwn
<kerato> kai tetoia peza tasks
<christina> Ρε συ κέρατο, σιγά σιγά είπαμε, ένα ένα θα τα μάθω. Ο Ηλίας με καταλαβαίνει καλύτερα.
<kerato> ok
<christina> Ωραία. Πάμε λοιπόν σιγά σιγά τώρα. Πώς τα βλεπω αυτά; Τι πατάω;
<kerato> prepei na exei sto tray sou ena icon
<christina> TRAY=?
<eliasps> Απλά ο kerato χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία σωστά. Πχ το tray που αναφέρει είναι το σημείο στην πάνω μπάρα στα δεξιά, που έχει τα εικονίδια
<eliasps> Εκεί πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα εικονίδιο με το hplip
<christina> Ετσι όμως δεν εξοικειώνει έναν ανίδεο χρήστη με τη χρήση του ubuntu!
<kerato> https://imgur.com/IGXRLza
<kerato> vlepeis ekei katw dexia
<kerato> ena shmataki tis hp
<christina> Mπάρα δεξιά δεν έχω. Έχω αριστερά εκεί που έχει τον διαχειριστή ενημερώσεων, το κέντρο λογισμικού, το σκάηπ κλπ.
<christina> Εγώ δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο.
<eliasps> Χριστίνα σε εσένα είναι στην πάνω μπάρα
<eliasps> δεξιά
<eliasps> Έχει τα εικονίδια
<eliasps> Το περιβάλλον που σου δείχνει ο kerato είναι διαφορετικό
<christina> Α, αυτά, που λέει την ώρα, τη γλώσσα, τον καιρό κλπ.
<christina> Εκεί θα έχει και το σημαδάκι της hp για διαχείριση του πολυμηχανήματος;
<eliasps> Ναι, περίπου, εκεί δίπλα υπάρχουν εικονίδια εφαρμογών που εκτελούνται και σε ειδοποιούν για διάφορα γεγονότα
<christina> Α, πολύ ωραία. Όταν ξανασυνδέσω δηλαδή το πολυμηχάνημα, θα μου εμφανιστεί εκεί πάνω αυτό το εικονίδιο.
<eliasps> Ναι μπράβο
<christina> Α γεια σου.
<eliasps> Αυτή η περιοχή ονομάζεται system tray (περιοχή ειδοποιήσεων) και κάθε εφαρμογή που εκτελείται στο παρασκήνιο και εμφανίζει ειδοποιήσεις, εμφανίζεται το εικονίδιό της εκεί πάνω
<christina> Πρέπει να βρω κανέναν τεχνικό ubuntu για σύντροφο. Έτσι δεν θα πρήζω και εσάς.
<christina> Ηλία, κατάλαβα.
<eliasps> Στο Ubuntu 14.04, το περιβάλλον που έχεις μπροστά σου ονομάζεται Unity (γραφικό περιβάλλον, αλλιώς GUI) και είναι αυτό που έχει την μπάρα επάνω και την μεγάλη αριστερά.
<eliasps> Απλά στο Linux υπάρχουν πολλά διαφορετικά γραφικά περιβάλλοντα
<christina> Αχα. Όχι 1, όπως έχουν τα windows.
<eliasps> Μερικά έχουν και μία μόνο.
<christina> Ή δεν έχουν 1, αυτό ποικίλει ανάλογα το αν είναι 2000, 2004 κλπ κπλ.
<eliasps> Είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές.
<christina> Σωστά καταλαβαίνω;
<eliasps> Περίπου ναι. Δεν είναι θέμα χρονολογίας αλλά σχεδιασμού
<eliasps> Αν αυτός που σχεδίασε το περιβάλλον ήθελε να βάλει μία μπάρα, δύο, δέκα κλπ
<christina> Ναι, καταλαβαίνω/
<eliasps> Πχ εγώ στον υπολογιστή μου έχω αυτό: http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/window-selection-3.12.png
<eliasps> Αυτό ονομάζεται GNOME-Shell, ενώ αυτό που έχεις ονομάζεται Unity. Είναι και τα δύο γραφικά περιβάλλοντα για το Linux. Υπάρχουν και άλλα.
<christina> Εντυπωσιακό. Κάθε έκδοση μπορεί να έχει πολλά unity?
<christina> γραφικά περιβάλλοντα*
<eliasps> Α μπράβο! Ναι
<eliasps> μπορεί να έχει πολλά
<christina> Αχα. Σαφέστατο.
<eliasps> Κάθε έκδοση έχει ένα προεγκατεστημένο γραφικό περιβάλλον, το Ubuntu έχει το Unity από προεπιλογή.
<christina> Δηλαδή η έκδοση 14.04 μπορεί να έχει και το unity και το shell?
<christina> Aχα. Σαφές.
<eliasps> η 14.04 έχει μόνο το Unity, αλλά μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις και το GNOME-Shell και άλλα πολλά
<christina> Γραφικό περιβάλλον αλλάζω εύκολα;
<eliasps> Ναι, εύκολα, αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να μην το κάνεις σε αυτό το στάδιο και μπερδευτείς.
<christina> Τo GNOME-Shell είναι αυτό που έχεις και εσύ και είναι κομμάτι του 14.04;
<eliasps> Αν δεν έχεις ακόμα εμπειρία, καλό είναι να τα μαθαίνεις ένα ένα και όχι όλα μαζί
<christina> Συμφωνώ, Ηλία.
<eliasps> Αν έχεις χρόνο και θες να σου εξηγήσω την δομή του συστήματος γενικά, ευχαρίστως. Αλλιώς άλλη φορά!
<christina> Κάθε έκδοση πχ 14.04 έχει τα δικά της γραφικά περιβάλλοντα ή κάθε γραφικό περιβάλλον εξελίσσεται όπως προχωρούν οι εκδόσεις του ubuntuq
<christina> ;*
<eliasps> Το δεύτερο. Το Ubuntu έχει ως περιβάλλον το Unity στις εκδόσεις του
<themhz> καλησπέρα, για πάντως το unity στο ubuntu 12.04 κολάει πάρα πολυ... υπάρχει καλύτερο απο το unity σε επίπεδο σταθερότητας?
<christina> Ηλία, θα το ήθελα πάρα πολύ αυτό. Θέλω να μάθω. Αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάποιον που να έχει χρόνο και διάθεση. Μαθαίνω πολύ εύκολα.
<eliasps> Λοιπόν ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή.
<christina> Ηλία, θες να τα λέμε από αλλού, να μην απασχολούμε το κανάλι;
<christina> Θα έχω σίγουρα πολλά να σε ρωτήσω.
<christina> Πρέπει να σε έχω κάνει φίλο από φβ. Υποθέτω ότι είσαι εσύ.
<christina> Έτσι, αποθηκευεται και αρχείο, στο οποίο θα ανατρέχω αν κάτι δεν θυμάμαι.
<eliasps> Από το group του Ubuntu στο FB;
<christina> Και εκεί και εσένα προσωπικά.
<christina> Ένα λεπτό να δοκιμάσω να σου στείλω μήνυμα εκεί.
<eliasps> themhz υπάρχει το LXDE, αλλά αν κολλάει τότε είναι θέμα κάρτας γραφικών ή γενικά υλικού υπολογιστή
<eliasps> Τι RAM, CPU έχει ο υπολογιστής;
<eliasps> Tα LXDE Xfce είναι ελαφριά περιβάλλοντα, σαφώς πιο ελαφριά από το Unity, το GNOME-Shell..
<themhz> 6 gb ram έχει και Intel® Core™ i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz × 8
<eliasps> Και κολλάει το Unity;;; Ο υπολογιστής είναι super! Κάρτα γραφικών;
<themhz> lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A1
<themhz> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] [10de:05e2] (rev a1)
<themhz> 	Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:0585]
<themhz> δεν ξερω ισως θελει κανα ξεσκονισμα το κουτί
<themhz> δεν το ειχα σκευτει τοσο καιρό
<eliasps> lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 να δούμε και τον οδηγό
<themhz> themhz@hal9000:~$ lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<themhz> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] [10de:05e2] (rev a1)
<themhz> 	Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:0585]
<themhz> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<themhz> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_304, nouveau, nvidiafb
<themhz> Όταν ανοίγω counter strike απο το steam, μου βγάζει να κάνω update, αλλά μια φορά το έκανα και χάλασε όλη η ανάλυση
<eliasps> Περίεργο που κολλάει (από Nvidia δεν έχω ιδέα). Όταν κολλάει μπορείς να δόσεις top στο τερματικό να δεις αν κάποια διεργασία καταναλώνει περισσότερους πόρους από ότι πρέπει.
<themhz> top?
<themhz> priority ενοείς?
<themhz> βασικά κολάει με το netbeans
<themhz> δεν ξέρω κάποιο plugin πρέπει να το ζορίζει
<eliasps> Ααα, τότε αλλάζει.
<eliasps> Δεν είναι θέμα Unity. IDE δεν είναι αυτό; Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου
<eliasps> Αλλά συνήθως είναι βαριά
<eliasps> Και εμένα κολλάει όταν ανοίγω andoid studio, eclipse κλπ.
<themhz> και συνήθως βλέπω απο το task manager την java να καίει 50% cpu και καμια φορά φτάνει θερμοκρασίες 90C
<eliasps> Ε τότε αυτό είναι.
<themhz> κάτι με την java πρέπει να παίζει
<themhz> eliasps, 12.04 είσαι η 14.04?
<eliasps> Ποια java έχεις; OpenJDK ή της Oracle;
<eliasps> 14.04
<eliasps> Η οποία πιστεύω είναι πολύ καλύτερη από την 12.04
<themhz> Oracle ειχα σετάρει
<themhz> συμφωνω.. μια απο αυτές τις μέρες θα κάνω backup και θα τα βάλω
<themhz> και ποιο unity η κάποιο άλλο gui?
<eliasps> Είναι και LTS, οπότε μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιείς καιρό (όπως η 12.04)
<eliasps> στο GNOME Shell
<eliasps> Είναι το ίδιο σε θέμα κατανάλωσης πόρων με το Unity
<eliasps> Εμπειρικά το βλέπω, δεν το έχω ψάξει.
<themhz> χμμ
<themhz> κολήματα τρώει στο 14.04 με το eclipse κλπ?
<eliasps> Αλλά ναι, και εγώ μία περίοδο έψαχνα για ελαφρύ γραφικό περιβάλλον λόγω χρήσης IDEs
<eliasps> Ε ναι, αλλά δεν είναι θέμα έκδοσης, αλλά του IDE
<eliasps> ο δικός μου έχει 4gb ram και κατώτερο επεξεργαστή από τον δικό σου
<eliasps> Είναι υπολογιστής 5ετίας.
<themhz> κτλω
<themhz> ktlv
<themhz> και κατέληξες gnome
<eliasps> Ναι, καθαρά από άποψη εμφάνισης, όχι τίποτα άλλο
<eliasps> Από κατανάλωση επεξεργαστή είναι στο 0-2% και ραμ 300MB
<themhz> κτλω
<themhz> πάντως τα gui του linux μπορώ να πω πως δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμα το επίπεδο των windows οσο σταθερός και να είναι ο kernel του linux
<eliasps> Δεν ξέρω για το NetBeans, αλλά πχ το Andoid Studio μέχρι να φορτώσει κολλάει αρκετά. Και μετά πιάνει 2GB ραμ. Έχει και έναν emulator συσκευών εκεί πέρα που άμα το ανοίξει πιάνει περισσότερο
<NikTh> χαχαχα eliasps , τι έκανες στο euaki ρε; sorry αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να πατήσω το away (δεν ήμουν στον υπολογιστή).
<eliasps> Εμένα μου αρέσουν περισσότερο. Είναι όμως μερικά σημεία που με χαλάνε!
<eliasps> χαχαχαχ NikTh
<LoganL> Μπορώ να ρωτήσω κάτι εδώ για το Arch γιατι στο κανάλι του δεν έχει κίνηση ?
<eliasps> Ναι βρήκα τον the_eye_ εχθές στο IRC και του είπα να βρει το bot
<NikTh> Ενδιαφέρεσαι για Arch LoganL  ;
<LoganL> Ναι
<eliasps> kai me ti βοήθεια του Phantomas το σετάραμε!
<NikTh> \eliasps
<Euaki> O άνθρωπος που μαζί με τους the_eye_ και Phantomas, υπό τις διαταγές του Geochr και του NikTh, ξεκίνησε μία αποστολή να με βρουν και να με επαναφέρουν στη ζωή. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!
<NikTh> χαχαχα
<themhz> χαχα
<NikTh> \the_eye_
<Euaki> the_eye_  admin forum.ubuntu-gr.org
<eliasps> Που να δεις κάτι άλλα που έχει
<eliasps> \ubuntu
<NikTh> εεε, εεε,, εεε
<Euaki> Το Ubuntu είναι μια αρχαία αφρικάνικη λέξη που σημαίνει "Σπάω κωδικούς"
<eliasps> \bot
<Euaki> Αμάν πια, με πρίξατε .... ΔΕΝ είμαι bot! Πόσες φορές θα το πω;
<themhz> νομιζω ανθρωπιά σημαίνει
<eliasps> xaxaxax τα είχε από παλιά
<NikTh> τι είναι αυτά; για όλους τους άλλους γράφει ένα σωρό για τον the_eye μόνο adimin ;
<LoganL> περνάει κρύση ταυτότητας
<NikTh> Διαμαρτύρομαι :P
<eliasps> Ναι themhz αυτό σημαίνει, απλά έχουν κάνει το bot να βγάζει χιουμοριστικά μηνύματα!
<eliasps> \simosx
<Euaki> simosx is a bot
<themhz> χεχε
<eliasps> xaxax!
<eliasps> \kiss
<Euaki> Το Ευάκι σου δίνει ένα γλυκό φιλάκι.
<kerato> hot
<eliasps> Το καλό είναι πως εύκολα μπορείς να του βάλεις factoids!
<NikTh> LoganL: πες την ερώτηση σου (άσχετα με το τι γράφουμε εμείς εδώ ) :P
<NikTh> \geochr
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με geochr . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<eliasps> Eδώ πρέπει να του βάλουμε κάτι καλό για τον geochr :P
<NikTh> \NikTh
<Euaki> Ο επίτιμος του Ubuntu-gr, γνωστός και ως Learner... Έπικρατεί χάος διανομών στον υπολογιστή του και κάνει συνεχώς πειράματα που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν πυρηνικές καταστροφές.
<NikTh> \euaki
<Euaki> Είμαι το Ευάκι, το αγαπημένο κορίτσι του #ubuntu-gr
<LoganL> έχω gpt και προσπάθησα να bootαρω το antergos και μου βγάζει 4 επιλογές
<LoganL> παρομοιες
<NikTh> α, το antergos δεν είναι ακριβώς Arch. Βασίζεται στο Arch. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά σε ότι αφορά την «φιλοσοφία» και επίσης, έχει δικά του αποθετήρια.
<LoganL> αλλάζει κάτι σε σχέση με τις άλλες διανομές ?(gpt)
<NikTh> Έχεις κάποια εικόνα να στείλεις; τι 4 επιλογές δηλαδή;
<NikTh> Που ακριβώς έχεις κολλήσει(έχεις απορία);
<LoganL> ναι το ξέρω αλλά μου φάνηκε απλησίαστο να το σετάρω μονος μου ακομα
<LoganL> σε virtual box μου βοοταρε κανονικα
<LoganL> οι επιλογες ειναι uefi usb boot uefi v1 uefiv2
<NikTh> Ναι, είναι λίγο δύσκολο για αρχή, αλλά θα σου έλεγα να το στήσεις πρώτα σε ένα VB να δεις πως είναι.
<LoganL> kops etsi
<LoganL> αχα
<LoganL> οκ
<NikTh> Το έχεις εγκαταστήσει ήδη δηλαδή;
<LoganL> oxi
<LoganL> σε virtual κολλησα στο που στο δίσκο θα γινει install
<NikTh> Τις επιλογές αυτές που σου τις βγάζει; κατά την διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης; sorry δεν κατάλαβα καλά
<LoganL> οχι με το που βοοταρει
<NikTh> Αν σου δίνει επιλογή για UEFI boot, τότε φαντάζομαι πρέπει να επιλέξεις αυτή. Αφού έχει αναγνωρίσει ότι έχεις UEFI (και όχι BIOS legacy)
<LoganL> ναι αλλά κολάει μετα με βγάζει σε κονσολα
<NikTh> Μήπως επέλεξες κάτι σχετικό με CLI ; Το CLI είναι που σε πετάει σε κονσόλα νομίζω. Δεν το ξέρω και καλά αυτό το AntergOS
<LoganL> ενω στο vb βοοταρει κανονικα
<LoganL> οχι οχι δεν με βγάζει στο βασικό μενου
<NikTh> Στο VB δεν έχεις BIOS/UEFI ή οτιδήποτε σχετικό. Έχει ένα virtual BIOS του VB. Οπότε, αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.
<LoganL> ναι
<NikTh> Με καμία επιλογή δεν προχωράει;
<LoganL> ναι
<NikTh> Τι κάρτα γραφικών έχεις;
<LoganL> intel / amd
<LoganL> ivy
<NikTh> hybrid ε;
<LoganL> nai
<NikTh> Ίσως θέλει κάποια παράμετρο , όπως nomodeset για να προχωρήσει, αλλά δεν ξέρω στο μενού του AntergOS πως θέτεις παραμέτρους.
<LoganL> τα πράματα δυσκολευουν
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> έχει καμια διαφορα στο gpt απο άλλες διανομές ?
<kerato> e for edit
<NikTh> Το έχω εγκαταστήσει μια φορά μόνο σε VB, αλλά παλιότερα (όταν είναι πρωτό-βγεί) και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.
<LoganL> οκ θα το κάνω σε vb
<NikTh> e for edit που, kerato ; σε ποιο σημείο του μενού;
<NikTh> Αν το κάνεις σε VB LoganL , δοκίμασε κανονικό Arch. Να δεις και πως το στήνεις μόνος σου.
<LoganL> το δοκίμασα
<NikTh> Τα κατάφερες;
<LoganL> και άσπρισαν τα μαλλιά μου
<NikTh> χαχαχα
<LoganL> xaaxax
<NikTh> Ακολούθησες το Wiki;
<eliasps> Οι πυρηνικές καταστροφές που λέγαμε
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> ναι
<eliasps> Arch + hybrid γραφικά!
<LoganL> την βιβλο
<eliasps> Τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά;
<NikTh> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%29
<LoganL> ναι σε ευχαριστώ
<LoganL> έχω κολλήσει στα παρτς στο vb που κάνω εγκατάσταση
<LoganL> ?
<NikTh> Τα hybrid γραφικά και το UEFI δεν θα αναγνωριστούν στο VB. Αυτά είναι πρόσθετη δουλειά που θα την κάνεις, ΑΝ κάνεις κανονική εγκατάσταση.
<LoganL> θα αρχήσω με vb λέω
<NikTh> Ναι, κι εγώ αυτό λέω.
<LoganL> και πολύ μου είναι :P
<NikTh> Έτσι το είχα κάνει κι εγώ, όταν πρωτό-έβαλα Arch.
<NikTh> Μετά έκανα κανονική εγκατάσταση.
<NikTh> Και από τότε δεν έχω ξανακάνει βέβαια :P
<NikTh> Το ίδιο Arch μετέφερα στο Desktop (από το Laptop). :P
<LoganL> το χρησιμοποιείς ?
<NikTh> Είναι το πρώτο λειτουργικό (αυτή τη στιγμή) στο μενού του grub ;)
<LoganL> :)
<kerato> hipster
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> καλά θα ξεκινήσω σε voubou τι μπορει να πάει στραβά ?:P
<NikTh> Ότι και να πάει στραβά, VB είναι οπότε, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει.
<LoganL> ούτε με τον δίσκο ?
<kerato> nik ti egine me ekeina ta courses apo to linux foundation
<kerato> ksekinhses kanena
<eliasps> Τίποτα, όχι γίνεται στο VB μένει στο VB.
<NikTh> Δεν έχει κάποια σχέση ο virtual disk του VB με τον πραγματικό σου.
<NikTh> Εντάξει, απλά γράψε-σβήσε.. μόνο αυτό. Τίποτε άλλο όμως.
<LoganL> γιατί μου έλεγε /sda
<LoganL> /dev/sda
<LoganL> και με πήγε 3 και 1
<NikTh> Ας έλεγε ότι θέλει. Virtual είναι ο δίσκος. Όχι πραγματικός. Εικονικός.
<LoganL> αα
<LoganL> οκ
<LoganL> νομιζα..νομιζα
<NikTh> Για virtualbox και Arch, διαβάζεις εδώ: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox_%28%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%29
<LoganL> ναι ναι τώρα το τσέκαρα
<NikTh> και συγκεκριμένα αυτό: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox_%28%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%29#.CE.A4.CE.BF_Arch_Linux_.CF.89.CF.82_guest_.CF.83.CF.8D.CF.83.CF.84.CE.B7.CE.BC.CE.B1_.CF.83.CE.B5_.CE.B5.CE.B9.CE.BA.CE.BF.CE.BD.CE.B9.CE.BA.CE.AE_.CE.BC.CE.B7.CF.87.CE.B1.CE.BD.CE.AE
<LoganL> υπάρχει και στα ελληνικα ?
<LoganL> οουου
<LoganL> :P
<NikTh> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να βοηθήσεις με την μετάφραση, δες εδώ: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ArchWiki_Translation_Team_%28%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%29
<LoganL> αλλά να το κάνω boot σύμφωνα με τη αρχιτεκτονικη του pc ?
<LoganL> και συ Βρούτε ?
<LoganL> :P
<NikTh> :)
<NikTh> Άδειασε η θέση του community manager στην Canonical , για όποιον/α ενδιαφέρεται :P
<NikTh> http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/05/19/goodbye-canonical-hello-xprize/
<eliasps> Έλα Νίκο. Σε περιμένει η θέση
<eliasps> Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τη χρησιμότητα του "community manager". Τι ακριβώς έκανε ο Jono Bacon που ήθελε και ξεχωριστή θέση.
<NikTh> Αυτά που έκανε. Να προσπαθεί να διατηρεί την διεθνή κοινότητα ενωμένη.. ξέρω γω; κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι.
<eliasps> Περισσότερο για υπεύθυνος δημοσίων σχέσεων μου έκανε. Ο όρος community manager είναι λανθασμένος πάντως.
<NikTh> Για να τον πληρώνει η Canonical, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν κάθετε. Κάτι θα κάνει.
<eliasps> Ε ναι σίγουρα. Κάτι θα κάνει, αλλά όχι community management
<eliasps> Άντε να δούμε ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος
<NikTh> Έτσι το ονομάζουν. Αυτός είχε γράψει και ένα βιβλίο σχετικά με το community management. (αν θυμάμαι καλά)
<eliasps> Φήμες θέλουν τον RMS να αναλαμβάνει.
<eliasps> Ναι έχει γράψει
<NikTh> the art of community, κάτι τέτοιο.
<eliasps> Α μπράβο
<NikTh> Έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν θα προσλάβει κανέναν. Θα το αναλάβει ο Mark το κομμάτι. ;-)
<LoganL> καλά πάω ένα τέταρτο να βρω το wifi :P
<eliasps>  I am here to help the Ubuntu community tick along, ensure teams can work together easily, help build LoCo teams, work with upstream communities and more. Importantly, I am here for the Ubuntu community as someone to consult with with any community related issues.
<eliasps> Δεν ακούγεται σαν κάτι που θα έκανε ο Mark
<eliasps> To GMX άλλαξε web interface. Πολύ καλό. Και προσφέρει 2GB χώρο cloud
<junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<eliasps> !texlive
<eliasps> !info texlive
<lubotu3> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.20140215-1 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 91 kB
<eliasps> !info texlive-full
<lubotu3> texlive-full (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: metapackage pulling in all components of TeX Live. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.20140215-1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 91 kB
<kerato> sas exw ki ena neo: feygei o jono
<kerato> After nearly eight years, I am moving on from @Canonical and heading to @xprize - see http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/05/19/goodbye-canonical-hello-xprize/ … for the details #ubuntu #xprize
<NikTh> kerato: άργησες για μερικά λεπτά :) (τσέκαρε πιο πάνω)
<NikTh> Έχει κανείς υπόψιν του από firefox-esr ;
<kerato> !!
<kerato> twhat about firefox-esr
<NikTh> Δεν αναγνωρίζει κανένα plugin από αυτά που υπάρχουν ήδη στον Firefox
<NikTh> No installed plugins found
<NikTh> Δεν μιλάω για add-ons , μιλάω για plugins (adobe...κλπ)
<NikTh> Βασικά, το about:plugins είναι άδειο.
<eliasps> Ποια έκδοση έχεις;
<NikTh> την τελευταία. 24.5
<NikTh> Ας δοκιμάσει ένας να μου πει αν του κάνει το ίδιο
<kerato> <- iceweasel
<kerato> 24.5 works fine
<NikTh> Θα δώσω τις εντολές έτοιμες, για να δοκιμάσει όποιος θέλει
<NikTh>  wget "ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/24.5.0esr/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-24.5.0esr.tar.bz2"
<NikTh> sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-old
<NikTh> sudo tar xvjf firefox-24.5.0esr.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<NikTh> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<eliasps> A ωραία, δεν έχουν καν αποθετήριο για το esr
<NikTh> Για επαναφορά στον κανονικό Firefox:
<eliasps> sudo tar xvjf firefox-24.5.0esr.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<NikTh> sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox ; sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox-old /usr/bin/firefox
<eliasps> Γιατί το έκανες έτσι;
<eliasps> Δεν χρειαζόται να μετονομάσεις το /usr/bin/firefox, μπορείς να κάνεις sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-esr
<eliasps> Και να το εκτελείς μέσω αυτής της εντολής, ακόμα και με ξεχωριστό .desktop
<eliasps> Τέλος πάντων
<NikTh> Ναι, αν δεν το μετονομάσεις, πάει ο κανονικός firefox. Πήγε περίπατο
<NikTh> α, οχι, εγώ λέω απλά για δοκιμή
<NikTh> Έτσι, δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάχνεις ούτε .desktop αρχεία, τίποτα.
<NikTh> Απλά να δοκιμάσει οποιος/α θέλει να δει αν δουλεύει ο firefox-esr με τα plugins του Firefox.
<eliasps> Κάτσε να δω, αν και δεν έχω plugins στο firefox
<NikTh> Έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται ένα πακέτο / μια βιβλιοθήκη την οποία δεν μπορώ να βρω. (χμμ. ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι δεν είμαι σε ubuntu :P )
<NikTh> libxul.so (xul24)
<NikTh> Έχει φίλε από default . Δώσε ένα about:plugins να δεις τι εννοώ
<eliasps> Μου τα εμφανίζει κανονικά σε Ubuntu στο esr
<kerato> kane ena reinstall sto xulrunner
<eliasps> Μπα δεν πάει περίπατο αν δεν γίνει μετονομασία. Απλά δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις ανοιχτά ταυτόχρονα
<eliasps> Και τον κανονικό και το esr
<NikTh> Για πήγαινε εκεί που έκανες αποσυμπίεση τον firefox-esr και τρέξε ένα script ονόματι ./plugin-container
<NikTh> τι σου επιστρέφει;
<eliasps> libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NikTh> Οπότε κάτι άλλο φταίει.
<NikTh> Στο about:plugins του ESR τα βλέπεις κανονικά ;
<eliasps> elias@ubuntu:/opt/firefox$ locate libxul.so
<eliasps> /usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so
<eliasps> /usr/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so
<eliasps> Υπάρχει αυτό όπως φαίνεται, αλλά θα ψάχνει σε άλλη θέση.
<eliasps> Πιθανόν να θέλει μεταφορά στη θέση που αποσυμπιέστηκε το firefox
<eliasps> /opt/firefox/libs; Κάτσε να δω
<kerato> try /usr/lib/xulrunner-24.0
<eliasps> Μπα χύμα στον φάκελο είναι
<NikTh> χμμμ.. το σύστημα σου eliasps είναι 64bit ή 32 ;
<eliasps> 64
<NikTh> το θέμα είναι πως σε εσένα φαίνονται κανονικά τα plugins, έτσι δεν είπες;
<NikTh> kerato δεν υπάρχει xulrunner-24 , υπάρχει 29
<kerato> de 8a prepe na yparxei?
<eliasps> Ti sto kalo einai ayto to plugin-container;
<NikTh> χαχαχα, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, θεώρησα ότι έχει σχέση με το σφάλμα όμως. Ότι στο about:plugins εμένα δεν μου εμφανίζει τίποτα.
<NikTh> Όταν τρέχω εγώ το ./plugin-container (επαναλαμβάνω πως ΔΕΝ είμαι σε Ubuntu, αλλά σε Fedora), μου επιστρέφει
<eliasps> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1400593598.png
<NikTh> /usr/lib64/xulrunner/libxul.so: version `xul24' not found (required by ./plugin-container)
<eliasps> Ok, στο /opt/firefox το έχεις εγκαταστήσει το ff esr;
<NikTh> Τον esr έχεις ανοίξει σίγουρα έτσι;
<eliasps> Δώσε λίγο ένα ls /opt/firefox | grep libxul
<NikTh> υπάρχει η βιβλιοθήκη
<NikTh>  libxul.so
<eliasps> Οκ,
<eliasps> sudo mv /usr/lib64/xulrunner/libxul.so /usr/lib64/xulrunner/libxul.so-OLD
<eliasps> sudo cp /opt/firefox/libxul.so /usr/lib64/xulrunner/
<eliasps> Μήπως είναι θέμα διαφορών εκδόσεων;
<eliasps> Αν δεν γίνει κάτι τότε
<eliasps> sudo rm -r  usr/lib64/xulrunner/libxul.so && sudo mv /usr/lib64/xulrunner/libxul.so-OLD /usr/lib64/xulrunner/libxul.so
<eliasps> Καταλαβαίνεις.
<eliasps> Τα ίδια; Χειρότερα; :P
<eliasps> Εξεράγει; :P
<NikTh> xaxaxa
<NikTh> όχι, δεν έκανε δουλειά. Θα δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο, γιατί νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με το /usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so
<NikTh> που έβγαλε σε σένα. Σε μένα δεν υπάρχει , υπάρχει μόνο /usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so
<NikTh> Έκανα όλο το directoy simlink, αλλά δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι. Ίσως αλλού ψάχνουμε και αλλού να είναι το πρόβλημα
<eliasps> To firefox-bin στο /opt/firefox είναι και αυτό εκτελέσιμο
<eliasps> Για δοκίμασε με
<eliasps> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin
<eliasps> ακόμα δεν φαίνονται τα plugins;
<NikTh> Ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει κι έτσι.
<eliasps> Tα plugins που είναι;
<eliasps> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ;;
<eliasps> για δώσε ένα ls
<eliasps> ή στο lib64 ξέργω..
<eliasps> Έφτιαξα το plugin-container στο δικό μου NikTh
<NikTh> Για πες
<eliasps> όλα αυτά τα libs που έχει στο /opt/firefox τα μετέφερα στο /usr/lib/ (σε εσένα είναι 64). Δεν υπήρχαν αντίστοιχα
<eliasps> Όπως σου είπα και πριν
<eliasps> Έτρεξα το plugin-container και δεν έβγαλε απολύτως τίποτα
<eliasps> απλά εκτελέστηκε.
<eliasps> elias@ubuntu:/opt/firefox$ ./plugin-container
<eliasps> elias@ubuntu:/opt/firefox$
<NikTh> ναι, έτσι το έφτιαξα κι εγώ, αλλά τα plugins ακόμη άδεια είναι
<eliasps> Πριν εσύ δεν πήγες το lubxul.so στο /usr/lib64/xulrunner ;
<eliasps> Τώρα σου λέω χύμα στο /usr/lib64/
<eliasps> Έδωσα δηλαδή sudo cp /opt/firefox/lib*.so /usr/lib (σε εσένα lib64)
<NikTh> Ενώ ο nightly τρέχει κανονικά. Αν τον τρέξω με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο, δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
<NikTh> ναι, μη χαλάσουμε όμως τον Firefox για να φτιάξουμε τον ESR
<kerato> mas efage to multiarch
<kerato> https://i.imgur.com/5gmvrO3.jpg
<NikTh> Θέλω να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο, θα δούμε.
<NikTh> χαχα kerato
<eliasps> χαχαχαχα θεϊκή η εικόνα
<kerato> xD
<eliasps> Κάνε ένα κόπο και δοκίμασε να μετακινήσεις το /opt/firefox/libxul.so στο /usr/lib64/ και τρέξε το container να δεις τι βγάζει
<LoganL> Γεια και πάλι μπορώ να βάλω και άλλο χώρο στο vhd ?
<eliasps> vdi είναι το αρχείο;
<NikTh> Τελικά είναι αυτό που είπε ο kerato
<NikTh> Μας έφαγε το multiarch :P
<LoganL> .vhd
<eliasps> Διαβάζω αυτό: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-easily-resize-virtualbox-40-hard.html
<eliasps> δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί και για vhd
<eliasps> NikTh τι έγινε;
<LoganL> to vdi einai kallitero ?
<NikTh> symlink το /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins στο /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins και έτοιμος :)
<LoganL> gt mallon tha kanv new
<eliasps> Ιδέα δεν έχω. Δεν νομίζω να έχουν και ιδιαίτερες διαφορές, αλλά δεν ξέρω.
<NikTh> To .vdi είναι το προτεινόμενο και συμβατό με VB.
<LoganL> ok euxarist :)
<eliasps> Α ρε είναι μπροστά το Ubuntu. Πιο μπροστά και από το Fedora που είναι το ίδιο το upsteam
<eliasps> xaxaxax
<NikTh> Τα άλλα είναι αν θες να μεταφέρεις τον εικονικό δίσκο σε άλλα λειτουργικά (π.χ Windows) ή σε άλλη εικονική μηχανή.. νομίζω τα γράφει κιόλας
<eliasps> upstream*
<eliasps> Εγώ πάντα vhd έφτιαχνα
<LoganL> δεν κατάφερα να κάνω δεuτερο partition :P
<eliasps> NikTh που λες, σε αυτό που λέγαμε πριν, αν κάνεις sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-esr
<NikTh> Δες εδώ μια καλή απάντηση περί εικονικών δίσκων. http://superuser.com/questions/360517/what-disk-image-should-i-use-with-virtualbox-vdi-vmdk-vhd-or-hdd
<eliasps> Η εντολή firefox θα ανοίγει τον κανονικό και η firefox-esr τον esr.
<eliasps> Δεν μπορούν να είναι και τα δύο παράλληλα ανοιχτά όμως.
<eliasps> Το εικονίδιο θα ανοίγει ακόμα τον κανονικό. Αν φτιάξεις ένα ίδιο .desktop αλλάζοντας το όνομα και το Exec (σε firefox-esr) θα ανοίγει τον esr.
<NikTh> Ναι eliasps το ξέρω. Οι εντολές που έδωσα ήταν μόνο για testing για να βρούμε το πρόβλημα, όχι για κάτι μόνιμο (γι' αυτό έδωσα και τις εντολές επιστροφής)
<LoganL> Nik ευχαριστώ πολύ
<NikTh> Για μόνιμο το έχω φτιάξει ήδη με .desktop αρχείο.. και γ@μάτο εικονίδιο http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File%3AFirefox_LiNsta.png :)
<eliasps> Kalo!
<eliasps> \kalinuxta
<Euaki> Ομορφιά μου καληνυχτα και καλο ξημερωμα! Πολλα φιλακια!
<eliasps> \ask
<Euaki> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<eliasps> \synaptic
<Euaki> Το Synaptic είναι το γραφικό εργαλείο διαχείρησης πακέτων του Ubuntu. Για ένα καλό howto διαβάστε το https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<eliasps> Πρέπει να ενημέρώσουμε το bot!
<LoganL> βασικα τα λέει όλα η βιβλος δεν ξαναρωτάω τιποτα
<junka> \fuck
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με fuck . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<junka> \windows
<Euaki> Για θέματα windows πηγαίνετε στο κανάλι ##windows
<NikTh> Ναι eliasps , πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσουμε και το badwords factoid ;-) :P
<eliasps> Ναι! Πρέπει να είναι δυσκολάκι αυτό.
<junka> \γαμιέσαι
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με γαμιέσαι . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<junka> τοσα αγορια εδω, κανενας δεν;
<eliasps> junka χαλαρά φίλε. Μην βρίζεις...
<junka> απλα τσεκαρω το βοτ
<junka> \nsa
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με nsa . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<junka> \firefox
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με firefox . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<geochr> junka, δεν είναι ανάγκη να σπαμάρεις
<LoganL> το iw dev δεν μου γυρνάει τίποτα είναι πρόβλημα VB/
<LoganL> ?
<geochr> παίζοντας με το bot
<NikTh> Για info τσέκαρε το lubotu3
<NikTh> Sorry LoganL , τι είναι το iw dev ; (δεν το θυμάμαι)
<LoganL> einai gia to wireles
<LoganL> s
<LoganL> giana vreis to onoma
<LoganL> tou interface
<NikTh> ip addr
<LoganL> einai idio me ip link
<LoganL> ?
<NikTh> η ίδια εντολή είναι , αλλάζει η παράμετρος
<LoganL> mou vgazei ta idio
<LoganL> a
<LoganL> 1: lo
<LoganL> 2: enp0s3
<NikTh> Σε VB είσαι;
<LoganL> ναι
<LoganL> το δευτερο δεν ειναι το λαν
<LoganL> ?
<NikTh> Το VB δεν αναγνωρίζει την ασύρματη σύνδεσή σου. Την αναγνωρίζει ως ενσύρματη από default
<LoganL> οου
<NikTh> Κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις στις ρυθμίσεις, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι τώρα..
<LoganL> οκ
<LoganL> οκ
<NikTh> Αν δεν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε το ασύρματο στο VB, τότε άστο όπως είναι.
<LoganL> δεν θελω να μου πεις τιποτα αλλο θα τα βρω μονος μου :P
<NikTh> Ναι, είναι θέμα VB, όχι Arch
<NikTh> Ψάξε το ;)
<LoganL> ναι αλλα το βλεπεις by default η όχι συμφωνα με το wiki το ρυθμήζεις εσύ
<LoganL> :8
<LoganL> :*
<NikTh> Για την εγκατάσταση λες; την ρύθμιση στην εγκατάσταση;
<LoganL> την ρυθμιση του δικτίου
<LoganL> ναι
<NikTh> Αυτή την κάνεις ΑΝ θέλεις να ρυθμίσεις ασύρματο. Αν κάνεις την εγκατάσταση με ενσύρματο δίκτυο, το βήμα για το  ασύρματο (στο wiki) το παραλείπεις
<LoganL> οκ
<eliasps> Τρελά προβλήματα τελικά στο Ubuntu GNOME με το 3.12
<eliasps> Με την εναλλαγή γλώσσας και με την αντιγραφή/επικόλληση
<kerato> ti me tin antigrafh epikollhsh?
<eliasps> Όταν κάνω αντιγραφή κείμενο από ένα πρόγραμμα και κλείσω το πρόγραμμα, η επικόλληση δεν λειτουργεί
<eliasps> Εκνευριστικό. Τώρα το ψάχνω
<eliasps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClipboardPersistence
<kerato> pote den ginotan ayto re sy
<kerato> apo to gnome 1.0 kserwgw
<eliasps> Ναι το ξέρω
<kerato> tbh de nomizw oti einai bug tou gnome
<kerato> mallon tou clipboard twn X
<eliasps> Πιθανότατα ναι.
<eliasps> Στο GNOME 3.12 με το Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 το συναντώ πρώτη φορά
<eliasps> Ίσως μαζί με το ubuntu-gnome-desktop κάποιο πακέτο να το επηρεάζει. Ξέργω.
<kerato> dokimase kapoion allo clipboard manager
<kerato> kserwgw parcellite
<kerato> exei kai pio polly features
<kerato> p.x. history
<eliasps> Οκ! Κάνω μία επανεκκίνηση και επιστρέφω.
<eliasps> Tora den anoigei o upologisths. xaxaxa
<eliasps> pali ksebidomata tha exo...
<kerato> kanei kanena mpip?
<eliasps> mpa tipota. nekros.
<kerato> trofodotiko?
<kerato> kanena lampaki sth motherboard anavei?
<kerato> gyrizoun ta fans
<eliasps> a kati ginetai tora. tou ebala ti mpataria kai anabosbinei ena lampaki otan patao to koumpi
<eliasps> anoikse
<eliasps> kerato sorry για την ταλαιπωρία! Ακούμπησε κάπου περίεργα ο φορτιστής (είναι universal) και το κουμπάκι που ρυθμίζει την τάση είχε γυρίσει στα 15volt αντί των 18 που θέλει ο υπολογιστής
<eliasps> Και τρόμαξα μήπως κάηκε τίποτα... Ουφ!
<kerato> heh
<LoganL> Πως πέρνω δικαιώματα read/write ?
<LoganL> :)
<kerato> man sudo ; man chown
<kerato> eliasps : egw mia fora eixa pathsei me thn karekla katala8os ton diakopth tou polyprizou
<kerato> kai egeneto skotos
<eliasps> Xaxaxax
<eliasps> Εγώ τώρα αν δεν μου πήγαινε το μυαλό να βάλω τη μπαταρία στο Laptop, δεν θα έπαιρνα χαμπάρι τι παιζόταν με το φορτιστή
<eliasps> Το λαμπάκι του υπολογιστή άναβε, δηλαδή έπαιρνε ρεύμα από τη θύρα. Αλλά όταν πατούσα το κουμπί 0 ανταπόκριση.
<junka> to gnome 3.12 estrose telika?
<eliasps> junka εννοείς το πρόβλημα με την αντιγραφή επικόλληση;
<junka> nai kai oti allo
<eliasps> Το μόνο θετικό είναι πως όταν αντιγράφω κάτι, μπαίνει στην λίστα του parcellite, δηλαδή στο ιστορικό του.
<eliasps> Αλλά ακόμα όταν κάνω αντιγραφή από ένα πρόγραμμα και το κλείσω
<eliasps> Δεν γίνεται επικόλληση, πρέπει να πατήσω το κείμενο από το ιστορικό του parcellite για να το πάρει
<eliasps> Οπότε δεν έστρωσε :P To άλλο με τη γλώσσα είναι αρκετά περίεργο
<eliasps> Αρκετές φορές, όταν ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή για να αλλάξω γλώσα από Αγγλικά σε Ελληνικά αρκεί να πατήσω super+space μία φορά
<eliasps> για το αντίστροφο, πρέπει να το πατήσω δύο φορές. Επίσης ενοχλητικό.
<eliasps> Αλλά όταν ανοίγω το gnome-tweak-tool αυτόματα διορθώνεται. Χωρίς να πειράξω κάποια ρύθμιση (έχει κάτι ρυθμίσεις εκεί μέσα για τις συντομεύσεις)
<eliasps> Επίσης, μετά από επανεκκίνηση όλα τα extensions είναι απενεργοποιημένα.
<eliasps> Κατά διαόλου πάνε όλα :P Μικροπροβλήματα δηλαδή, αλλά είναι ενοχλητικά όπως και να το κάνεις
<eliasps> Βέβαια το GNOME 3.12 είναι εγκατεστημένο από αποθετήριο για testing.
<eliasps> Από την άλλη στο Arch, όλα πηγαίνουν ρολόι, επίσης με 3.12.
<junka> isos na perimenes
<eliasps> Εννοείς να γίνει σταθερό το Ubuntu σε 3.12;
<eliasps> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ. Έχω μεγάλο κόλλημα με το GNOME και θέλω πάντα τα τελευταία πακέτα.
<eliasps> Το κακό είναι πως Ubuntu και GNOME δεν πάνε μαζί πλέον
<eliasps> Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να έχεις και το ένα και το άλλο και να λειτουργούν τέλεια.
<NikTh> Να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τον Mir (όταν έρθει) και με το Unity8
<NikTh> Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως το Ubuntu GNOME θα ενσωματώσει τον Mir.
<junka> mporo na dokimaso unity8 xwri mir?
<eliasps> Γνωρίζει κανείς που είναι αυτά τα start-here icons γιατί θα τρελαθώ
<eliasps> NikTh δεν νομίζω
<eliasps> Ιδέα δεν έχω τι θα γίνει τότε
<NikTh> junka: σε Ubuntu 14.04 υπάρχει πακέτο που δημιουργεί session unity8 με mir και χωρίς mir.
<junka> swsta
<junka> thelei omws na afaireso to modemmanager
<NikTh> !unity8-desktop-session-x11
<lubotu3> NikTh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NikTh> !unity8-desktop-session-mir
<lubotu3> NikTh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<junka> !info unity8
<NikTh> Δεν τα έχουν ενωματώσει στο bot, αλλά αυτά είναι τα πακέτα.
<lubotu3> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.85+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9103 kB, installed size 10720 kB
<NikTh> Δεν είναι αυτό το πακέτο που πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις. Τα πακέτα είναι αυτά που έγραψα
<NikTh> το -x11 είναι χωρίς Mir.
<junka> sou edeixna tin swsti diatiposi gia to bot -_-
<NikTh> Λάθος διατύπωση είναι. Του bot, όχι δική σου.
<NikTh> Δοκίμασες την εγκατάσταση του unity-desktop-session-x11 ;
<junka> NikTh, exeis latency? :P
<junka> sou eipa oti apaitei na afaireso to modemanager k den to peirazo
<junka> tha dokimaso se livecd iso argotera
<NikTh> !modemanager
<junka> !info modemmanger
<lubotu3> Package modemmanger does not exist in trusty
<LoganL> me to chown mporw na kanw olo px to sda1 ?
<junka> !info modemmanager
<lubotu3> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 448 kB, installed size 2072 kB
<NikTh> Χρησιμοποιείς mobile σύνδεση; π.χ. στικάκι 3G ή κάτι τέτοιο;
<junka> nai 3g usb modem
<NikTh> A, ok. Τότε άστο. :-)
<NikTh> τι πειράματα κάνεις LoganL ;
<LoganL> :D
<LoganL> apla prospathw na perasw to main sistima
<NikTh> Γιατί πειράζεις τα δικαιώματα;
<LoganL> kai den exw dikaiomata sta parts pou eftiaksa
<LoganL> exw mono read
<NikTh> Γιατί;
<NikTh> Πως γίνεται αυτό;
<LoganL> den kserw apo monotou
<LoganL> koufo ?
<NikTh> Αφού είσαι συνδεδεμένος ως root από default, κατά την διάρκεια της εγκατάστασης του Arch.
<LoganL> nai
<NikTh> Σύστημα αρχειών έχεις φτιάξει;
<NikTh> τι σύστημα αρχείων έφτιαξες;
<LoganL> ναι
<LoganL> εχτ4
<NikTh> Σίγουρα; μην έφτιαξες κάνα FAT32 ;  (LoL)
<NikTh> Τι μήνυμα λάθους σου βγάζει;
<LoganL> για κατσε να τα κσαναφορμαρω με το mkfs
<NikTh> Ναι.
<eliasps> Νίκο το ποντίκι σου τι χρώμα είναι;
<LoganL> to kana na ta kanw mount?
<eliasps> Ο δείκτης εννοώ όχι η συσκευή
<NikTh> eliasps: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=28321#Topic-05
<NikTh> Ναι εννοείτε να ΤΟ κάνεις mount LoganL
<LoganL> ok
<NikTh> Εκεί που θα εγκατασταθεί το βασικό σύστημα.
<NikTh> π.χ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<NikTh> ωπ, ξέχνα το sudo (συνήθεια) :P
<LoganL> ouououu
<LoganL> oxi kai xarika
<LoganL> kanei error to connect
<LoganL> xaxaxaxa
<NikTh> Το μήνυμα λάθους δώσε όμως
<LoganL> aan kai katafera na sindethw
<NikTh> βγάζει error στο mount ;
<LoganL> ekana pacstrap -i /mnt
<LoganL> kai kanei error to connect
<LoganL> sto mirror mallon
<NikTh> άρα δεν έχεις δίκτυο
<LoganL> prin ixa :P
<NikTh> Δεν έχουν σχέση τα δικαιώματα (chmod)
<LoganL> nai eixa ksexasei na ta ksanaformarw gt allaksa disko
<LoganL> alla to diktio eixa
<NikTh> Τώρα γιατί δεν έχεις δίκτυο;
<LoganL> na kanw ctrl c
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> kai na to ksanaftiaksw les ?
<NikTh> Το εικονιδιάκι από το VB (κάτω δεξιά) δείχνει δίκτυο;
<LoganL> pio einai ?
<LoganL> nai
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις κάνει τώρα, κάνε ένα reboot στο VB και δοκίμασε ξανά.
<LoganL> eimai sto bima install base system
<NikTh> Αφού είσαι τόσο αρχή.. (δεν έχεις κάνει εγκατάσταση τίποτα ακόμη), κάνε ένα reboot
<LoganL> tha xasw rithmiseis ?
<NikTh> Ναι, δεν θα χάσεις τα partitions.
<LoganL> pwpw
<LoganL> :P
<NikTh> Θα κάνεις mount το partition στο /mnt και θα προσπαθήσεις ξανά. Αφού λες «πρίν είχα δίκτυο» και τώρα δεν έχεις, κάτι έκανες.
<LoganL> error failed to install packages to new root
<LoganL> me ctrl c
<LoganL> to ping einai ok
<LoganL> h mallon +9 errors 100% packet lost
<NikTh> τότε δεν είναι εντάξει
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> mallon kserw ti fteei
<LoganL> prepei na ekana blakia stin eksodo
<LoganL> den prepei na exw ka kapia received
<LoganL> ?
<NikTh> Ναι, το 100% packet lost, είναι fail.
<LoganL> sto resolv.conf
<LoganL> ..
<LoganL> ti na valw ?
<LoganL> to wiki mou dinei paradigmata apo mono tou
<LoganL> kai mesa eixe mesa ena
<LoganL> tha to vrw monos mou
<LoganL> :)
<junka> ok dokimasa to unity8-X11
<junka> mou vgazei mia mikri othoni san smartphone aristera tis othonis
<junka> san to early preview pou htan stin 13.10 an thimamai kala
<junka> pou pali egrafe einai alpha etc
<junka> kai stin ypoloipi othoni to default wallpaper
<NikTh> Σε μένα το -mir δούλεψε κάπως, αλλά δυστυχώς όχι σε VB για να τραβήξω ένα βίντεο της προκοπής. Επίσης κανένα screen record πρόγραμμα δεν λειτουργούσε.
<junka> unusable kai ayto
<NikTh> Στο έδειξα νομίζω το βίντεο. Αυτό που τράβηξα με το κινητό.
<junka> nai
<NikTh> Τεσπα, περιμένω το τελικό image (ή αν βγάλουν κάποιο ξεχωριστό όπως είπαν, μόνο με Uniy8) για να το δοκιμάσω.
<junka> exei kairo mexri tote
<LoganL> den mporw :P
<junka> apagoreusan ta winblows stin China :D
<eliasps> Και να μην τα απαγόρευαν, τώρα ποιος κακομοίρης θα έβαζε Windows 8 σε κρατικό υπολογιστή εργασίας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω
<eliasps> Δεν το λέω ως Linux fanboy, αλλά μου φαίνονται πάρα πολύ αντιεργονομικά.
<eliasps> Ειδικά σε σχέση με τα XP που ήταν πολύ καλά.
<junka> ta win8 einai gia giant phones
<eliasps> ακριβώς
<LoganL> sto resolvconf -v den mou anaferei DOMAIN='' SEARCH=''
<LoganL> kai ta loipa ekstos apo nameservers
<junka> to ubuntu dn exei recorder?
<junka> ennow apo default
<Tassos> παιδιά οι ASCII ( ή ότι είναι.. - γιατί για τα βελάκια δε πρέπει να είναι ASCII -) χαρακτήρες για τα βελάκια του πληκτρολογίου
<Tassos> ποιοι είναι;
<Tassos> τους θέλω για ένα πρόγραμμα σε C, όταν πατάει ο χρήστης τα βελάκια να γίνεται κάτι.. αλλά δε ξέρω πως τα λαμβάνει αυτά τα βελάκια
<Tassos> τι κωδικό έχουν
<Tassos> διάβασα αυτό εδώ : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2876275/what-are-the-ascii-values-of-up-down-left-right
<junka> Tassos, http://bit.ly/1jScsIk
<junka> :P
<Tassos> το γνωρίζω αυτό φίλε.. ( αν και αναζήτηση που κάνεις δεν είναι τόσο ακριβής ) anyway.. δε ρωταώ στα χαμένα.. ^_^ :)
<junka> sto proto result
<junka> kato kato prepei na eixe auto pou zitas
<junka> an katalava kala
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-21
<sicretor> Καλημέρα!
<Hrakleaz> Καλημέρα
<yiannis> unable to boot- please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<yiannis> καλημερα παιδια
<yiannis> τι κανω οταν μου δεινει αυτο το μυνημα??
<yiannis> προσπαθω να περασω τα 13.4 σε ενυπολογιστηα παλιο π
<yiannis> σε ενα παλιο υπολογιστη
<Hrakleaz> tsekare ti einai to systhma sou 32 h 64
<yiannis> 32
<yiannis> πολυ παλιο υπολογιστη
<Hrakleaz> ara 32 8a valeis
<Hrakleaz> katala8os vazeis 64
<yiannis> δε νομιζω
<yiannis> μαλλον σιγουρα δεν βαζω 64
<Hrakleaz> ti katevases kai pou sto vgazei to minima
<Hrakleaz> ?
<yiannis> εχω κατεβασει τα 13.4 32 bit τα εχω περασει σε ενα υπολογιστη 32 και δουλευουν μια χαρα και προσπαθω να τα περασω σε αλλο ενα μολις μου βγαλει την μωβ
<yiannis> οθονη αμεσως μετα μου βγαζει αυτο το μυνημα
<yiannis> τωρα κατεβαζω και το 11,4 μιπως τα παρει
<Hrakleaz> apo ti diavazw mallon einai 8ema
<Hrakleaz> Physical Address Extensions or pae
<Hrakleaz> Ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04 do not support NON-PAE CPU's
<Hrakleaz> opote logika me tin 11.4 8a sai ok
<yiannis> δοκιμαζω και σου ξαναλω
<Hrakleaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289467/can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-older-laptop-with-a-intel-pentium-processor-which-doe
<yiannis> ευχαριστω
<Hrakleaz> k
<yiannis> mporeis mipws na moy dwseis link na katebazw ta 11.4 mallon den ta katebasa svsta
<yiannis> paidia apo poy mporw na katebasw ta 11.4?
<kerato> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<kerato> google?
<kerato> giati 8es toso paliia version omws
<kerato> einai hdh EOL
<yiannis> exw problima me pae
<yiannis>  kai 8elw palia linux
<yiannis> bia 12.10
<kerato> vale kamia dianomh me non-pae kernel
<kerato> debian, arch whatever
<yiannis> ti na katebasw dld?
<yiannis> sygnvmh alla eimai arxarios
<yiannis> ?
<kerato> e dokimase kamia allh dianomh toses yparxoun
<kerato> http://distrowatch.com/
<kerato> mageia zorin sparky
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<panagiotis> Καλησπέρα παιδιά
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2216-1: Pidgin vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2216-1/> || USN-2215-1: libgadu vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2215-1/>
<junka> :Ο
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2217-1: lxml vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2217-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2218-1: Xalan-Java vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2218-1/>
<Tassos> ρε παιδιά γιατί δε μπορώ να κάνω σύνδεση ssh σε ένα αλλο pc με ubuntu 14.04 ; :
<Tassos> έχει κάποιο firewall ίσος ή μπορεί να το σταματάει το router του; ( η να χρειάζεται να ανοίξω port ) ;
<NikTh> Βοηθάει; http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-ssh-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<Tassos> NikTh: εγκατάσταση του ssh στο άλλο pc  έχω κάνει
<Tassos> και εδώ : /etc/ssh/sshd_config το port 22 είναι μια χαρά
<Tassos> πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο;
<NikTh> Αναλόγως τι μήνυμα λάθους παίρνεις. Τσέκαρε και αυτό που είπες για το ενδεχόμενο firewall
<Tassos> ssh: connect to host 1.1.1.1 port 22: Connection timed out
<Tassos> όπου 1.1.1.1 εγώ το άλλαξα
<Tassos> αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα που μου δίνει όταν προσπαθεί να κάνει σύνδεση..
<Tassos> για firewall που όμως; :/ το ubuntu ; δε το νομίζω... από πλευράς ρούτερ πάλι.... νομίζεις πως χρειάζεται κάτι;
<Tassos> γιατί εγώ δε νομίζω να θέλει και άνοιγμα το port 22 από το modem/router
<NikTh> To λάθος connection timeout μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά πράγματα.
<NikTh> Το remote σύστημα, είναι εντάξει; τρέχει ssh, έχει ανοιχτή την θύρα, έχει firewall που μπλοκάρει ίσως την θύρα, είναι σε local network ή σε άλλο δίκτο; αν είναι σε άλλο δίκτο ίσως πρέπει να κάνεις port forwarding από το router σου (αν δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο)
<NikTh> Πρέπει να τσεκάρεις και τα δυο συστήματα. Συνήθως το ubuntu δεν έχει πρόβλημα, γιατί είναι προρυθμισμένα τα περισσότερα και από προεπιλογή δεν τρέχει κάποιο πολύπλοκο firewall
<NikTh> Επίσης (στο ubuntu) όλες οι θύρες είναι open από default και το UFW (firewall) δεν μπλοκάρει καμία.
<junka> wat
<Tassos> εγώ ssh ( τοπικά έχω κάνει ) άρα υποθέτω πως μπορώ και public προς κάποιον άλλον πέρα του δικτύο μου, έτσι δεν είναι;
<wilhelm1> Do mormons have souls?
<wilhelm1> ikonia claimed it is not my buisness
<wilhelm1> It claims it's native language is english.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-22
<sicretor> Καλημέρα!
<kerato> alo
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-23
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> kalhmera ChIossif_GR
<the_eye_work> \hi | ChIossif_GR
<Euaki> ChIossif_GR: Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες στο #ubuntu-gr
<ChIossif_GR> :-)
<sicretor> http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/04/25/unreal-engine-4-steamos-linux/ πάμε καλά
<themhz> καλησπέρα
<junka> hi
<AndChat|519129> 2gb ram Intel Celeron 2.2ghz 37gb disks Kai to 14.04 Paris 100% CPU usage
<AndChat|519129> Prepei na morose Kati pound to zorizei,? Mania idea?
<AndChat|519129> Prepei na kleisw kati pou zorizei ?
<eliasps> AndChat|519129 μπορείς να δεις από το System Monitor αν υπάρχει κάποια διεργασία που ζωρίζει τη CPU, ή εκτελώντας στο τερματικό την εντολή top
<eliasps> Από την οποία βγαίνεις με το πλήκτρο q
<AndChat|519129> To compiz Paizei 100 -80%
<AndChat|519129> Kill themhz einai to ghost mou
<eliasps> Αυτό γίνεται συχνά ή μόνο τώρα;
<AndChat|519129> Oute q , pagosan ola
<AndChat|519129> Fresh install eliapsis
<AndChat|519129> Intel Celeron 2.2ghz Kai 2g ram den einai arketa ?
<eliasps> Η RAM είναι αρκετή, τώρα ο επεξεργαστής είναι ένα θέμα για το hardware acceleration του Unity
<eliasps> Πριν από αυτή την έκδοση είχες κάποια παλιότερη στον υπολογιστή;
<AndChat|519129> Winxp eixe
<AndChat|519129> Les na alaksw to unity me Kati allo?
<eliasps> Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις το Xubuntu, αλλά καλύτερα να πας στο forum στην ενότητα Desktops & Laptops, να ρωτήσεις εκεί και να περιμένεις για περισσότερες απαντήσεις
<eliasps> \forum
<Euaki> Το φόρουμ της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu βρίσκεται εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<geochr> \greeklish
<Euaki> greeklish is Μερικοί άνθρωποι δυσκολεύονται να διαβάζουν greeklish, οπότε αν απευθύνεστε σε όλους στο κανάλι, προτιμήστε να γράφετε ελληνικά.
<AndChat|519129> to unity ypopsiazomai. Eimai apo kinito forgive  me eua Kai exw agliko keyboard Kai palates daxtila
<eliasps> Το Euaki είναι bot, απλά του έχουμε προσθέσει κάποιες εντολές για να απαντάει ανάλογα. Τέλος πάντων.
<eliasps> Επισκέψου το φόρουμ και ρώτα εκεί, μήπως κάποιος σου προτείνει κάτι άλλο πέρα από την αλλαγή γραφικού περιβάλλοντος.
<geochr> AndChat|519129,  μπορείς να δοκιμάσεισ με ένα liveusb/cd και να κρίνεις αν θα το σηκώνει ή όχι
<themhz2> eliasps, ευχαριστώ για πριν
<junka> :3
<eliasps> Τίποτα, τι έκανες τελικά; Έβαλες άλλη έκδοση ή θα περιμένεις να ρωτήσεις στο φόρουμ;
<themhz2> θα το ψάξω τωρα που είμαι σε πισι
<themhz2> θα δω μήπως αλαξω το unity Με κάτι αλλο
<themhz2> αν παιζει αυτο το σενάριο
<eliasps> Παίζει ναι, αλλά το Unity έχει και άλλα πακέτα που δεν θα χρειάζονται
<eliasps> για αυτό πρότεινα εκ νέου εγκατάσταση κάποιου άλλου παραγόγου
<themhz2> δεν ξερω.. 2 χρονια γραφω php στο 12.04 και δεν με απασχολησε ποτε το τεχνικό κομάτι. Τώρα που έψισα ενα φιλαρακι να βαλει Ubuntu άρχισα
<eliasps> όπως το Xubuntu
<themhz2> το xubuntu είναι ποιο ελαφρύ?
<themhz2> anyway. πρέπει να φύγω και απο εδώ να γυρίσω σπιτι
<themhz2> eliasps, θα το ψαξω αναλυτικα και θα σου πω οταν σε βρω online. thanx
<themhz> a
<themhz> απο εδω ημουν connected
<themhz> λεω και εγω
<eliasps> xaxaxa
<themhz> lol
<themhz> pc edw pc εκει τώρα αρχισα και με τα κινητα μια χαρα
<themhz> connected 24/7
<eliasps> Ανέβασέ το, έχω ετοιμάσει ανακοίνωση.
<eliasps> Άκυρο :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25cf%258d%25cf%2587%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-18-%25ce%25bc%25ce%25ac%25ce%25b9%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-2014>
<junka> Σε ευχαριστούμε Euaki
<eliasps> Χαχαχα πρώτο το Euaki.
<eliasps> Όπως καταλάβατε, μόλις κυκλοφόρησε το 18o τεύχος του περιοδικού Ubuntistas.
<eliasps> Και μάλιστα συμπληρώθηκαν 5 χρόνια κυκλοφορίας του περιοδικού.
<eliasps> Καλή ανάγνωση. Και περιμένουμε όσους θέλουν να βοηθήσουν στη δημιουργία ακόμη ενός τεύχους: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=29190
<junka> εχω εξεταστικη με ενα καρο μαθηματα :(
<eliasps> Junka αν σε ενδιαφέρει να ασχοληθείς με το περιοδικό
<eliasps> Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα, όποτε θες γράφεις ένα άρθρο και μας το στέλνεις
<eliasps> ή μπαίνεις στην ομάδα και γράφεις όποτε έχεις χρόνο
<eliasps> Περισσότερα μπορεί να σου πει ο geochr
<junka> ok
<eliasps> Καλή επιτυχία btw!
<junka> :))
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Διαθέσιμο το 18ο τεύχος του Ubuntistas <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/23-05-14/%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AD%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%BF-18%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%8D%CF%87%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-ubuntistas>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-24
<eliasps> \nick eliasps[away]
<Euaki> eliasps: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * eliasps[away] is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=312791#p312791>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-25
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<kondor> kalispera..
<kondor> jemadux eisai edw?
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kondor> kali evdomada ? min mas trexeis, akomi Kyriaki exoume..
<ChIossif_GR> kondor: αύριο είναι η Δεύτερη άρα σήμερα είναι η πρώτη η Κύρια :-) Don't Panic :-)
<kondor> axxxa.. :)
<themhz> lol καλημέρα
<junka> !info libimobiledevice
<lubotu3> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in trusty
<junka> wat
<junka> !info libimobiledevices
<lubotu3> Package libimobiledevices does not exist in trusty
<junka> \news
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με news . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<junka> the_eye_, hi
<the_eye_> junka, hi
<junka> pws mporo na paro k ego to ubuntu cloak
<the_eye_> Πρέπει να είσαι Ubuntu Member
<junka> ew
<LoganL> Kαλησπέρα θελω να περάσω μια διανομή από virtual box στον δίσκο
<LoganL> η διανομή έχει 2 partitions εγώ όμως θέλω να πάει σε ένα
<LoganL> γίνεται ?
<junka> nu
<eliasps> Δε νομίζω,
<eliasps> Και να γινόταν νομίζω λιγότερο θα ταλαιπωρηθείς να το κάνεις από την αρχή, παρά να το μεταφέρεις.
<LoganL> άμα τις ενόσω μέσα στο vb?
<eliasps> Δεν νομίζω και πάλι,
<eliasps> Σίγουρα θα ήταν αρκετά χρονοβόρο
<eliasps> Δεν έχω κάποια διαδικασία στο μυαλό μου, πέρα από την κλασική
<eliasps> δηλαδή παίρνεις εικόνα του δίσκου μέσα στο vb
<LoganL> δεν έχει σχεδόν τίποτα είναι τόσο περίπλοκη?
<eliasps> και την εγγράφεις στον δίσκο τον κανονικό.
<eliasps> Αλλά μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, πιο γρήγορα το φτιάχνεις κανονικά και από την αρχή.
<LoganL> η μεταφορά?
<eliasps> Όλη η διαδικασία. Η δημιουργία της εικόνας, η μεταφορά και η εγγραφή.
<eliasps> Υποθέσεις κάνω, αμφιβάλω αν όντως μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς μπόλικη δουλειά. Ούτε το έχω ψάξει, ούτε το έχω επιχειρίσει
<LoganL> Όχι νομίζω δεν είναι πολυ μανούρα
<eliasps> Η πιο απλή διαδικασία είναι αυτή που σου λέω. Αλλά και πάλι είναι πολύ μανούρα
<eliasps> Τα πιο απλά προβλήματα που μπορείς να συναντήσεις είναι τα εξής:
<eliasps> Διαφορετικά UUID της κατάτμησης στο fstab, από αυτή του VB στην κανονική
<eliasps> Το ίδιο και στα αρχεία του grub και του συστήματος γενικότερα
<LoganL> στο archwiki δίνει # rsync -aAXv /* /path/to/shared/folder --exclude={/dev/*,/proc/*,/sys/*,/tmp/*,/run/*,/mnt/*,/media/*,/lost+found,/home/*/.gvfs}
<eliasps> Που έχουν ρυθμιστεί αυτόματα από τη δομή στο VB. Βασικά αυτά θα τα συναντήσεις σίγουρα.
<LoganL> γιαυτό κάνεις mkinitcpio -p linux
<LoganL> και ο learner μου είπε να μην βάλω grub
<eliasps> Δεν καταλαβαίνω για τι πράγμα μιλάς. Ότι και να βάλεις, θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις διορθώσεις σε αρχεία
<eliasps> Ας πούμε πως η κατάτμηση στο vb ονομάζεται /dev/sda1
<LoganL> οκ
<eliasps> Ενώ στον υπολογιστή είναι /dev/sda4
<eliasps> Θα πρέπει να το αλλάξεις γιατί δεν θα εκκινεί. Παρόμοια πράγματα υπάρχουν και στον bootloader
<LoganL> Ναι στο fstab δεν θα το αλλάξω ?
<eliasps> Ναι
<eliasps> Το ίδιο και το UUID στο fstab
<LoganL> ναι
<LoganL> Ντάξει νομίζω πήρα την απάντηση μου
<LoganL> σε ευχαριστώ
<LoganL> :)
<eliasps> Δεν μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω καλύτερα. Σε κάθε εγκατάσταση το σύστημα ρυθμίζεται βάσει των συνθηκών τις μηχανής, δηλαδή υπάρχουν σε αρχεία ρυθμίσεις για το δισκό (που αφορούν το VB), ρυθμίσεις για τα δίκτυα, ρυθμίσεις για τον X server και γενικά τέτοια πράγ
<eliasps> ματα
<eliasps> Όλα αυτα θα πρέπει να λλάξουν χειροκείνητα.
<LoganL> Ναι το ξέρω
<LoganL> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο ?
<eliasps> Κοίτα, αν το προσπαθήσεις, κάνε τα βασικά. Μετέφερε το σύστημα στον υπολογιστή
<eliasps> Αν πρόκειται για Arch κάντο όπως λέει το archwiki, ενημέρωσε το fstab, με Live. Και ενημέρωσε το initramfs. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο με chroot.
<eliasps> Ναι αμέ.
<eliasps> Αλλά είναι ταλαιπωρία.
<LoganL> Όχι ξέχωρα από αυτο μεταφέρω αρχεία από ένα παρτ στο άλλο αλλά αργεί πάρα πολυ και κολλάει o nautilus
<LoganL> είναι νορμαλ ?
<LoganL> σε usb πάει σφαιρα
<eliasps> Αν είναι ογκώδες τα αρχεία είναι λογικό ναι.
<LoganL> ναι για Arch πρόκειται
<LoganL> είναι λογικο δλδ και από usb εξωτερικο σκληρό κλπ ?
<eliasps> Να μην αργεί στο ένα και να αργεί στο άλλο; Συγνώμη που δεν είμαι συγκεντρωμένος και ρωτάω περιττά πράγματα, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω 10 πράγματα :P
<LoganL> Ναι να αργεί απο παρτ σε παρτ και όχι σε εξωτερικά μέσα αποθηκευσης
<LoganL> αραξε ρε απάντα μου μετά :)
<eliasps> Χμ, ίσως έχει σχέση με την ταχύτητα εγγραφής/ανάγνωσης του δίσκου και το αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ή όχι.
<eliasps> Αρκετά περίεργο μου φαίνεται πάντως, δηλαδή περισσότερες φορές έχω συναντήσει το αντίθετο, να μην αργεί από ένα κομμάτι του δίσκου σε άλλο,
<eliasps> Αλλά να αργεί από τον δίσκο σε εξωτερικό μέσο.
<LoganL> Ναι γιαυτό το επισήμανα
<LoganL> περιεργο
<eliasps> LoganL το δοκιμάζεις;
<LoganL> Όχι κάνω μεταφορά αρχείων ακόμα (
<LoganL> :(
<eliasps> Αν τα καταφέρεις, όποτε έχεις χρόνο γράψε μας και έναν οδηγό στο φόρουμ! Είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον και δεν θυμάμαι να έχει συζητηθεί πουθενά.
<eliasps> Σε χώνω έμμεσα τώρα για δουλειές :P
<eliasps> Καλή τύχη!
<LoganL> χαρα μου ρε συ σε ευχαριστώ :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-18
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin alani kalhmeres
<Anoniem4l> :)
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<Anoniem4l> ti leei ton eides ton RMS h mpa?
<kerato> geiasspaidia
<Anoniem4l> hello kerato
<salih-emin> που να τον δω ρε συ ?
<salih-emin> Αθήνα δεν ήταν ?
<Anoniem4l> + krhth
<Anoniem4l> eipa mpas kai phges kamia ekdromoula xaxaxaxaxa
<kerato> kanonika eprepe o rms na kanei periodeia
<salih-emin> δεν έχω να πετάω λεφτα
<Anoniem4l> kerato: +1
<kerato> san ton vasilh tsivilika ta kalokairia
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: yup me2 giafto den phga
<salih-emin> αν θεωλ να δω RMS μπορώ να βρώ τις ομιλίες του στο youtube
<Anoniem4l> ^ +1
<salih-emin> όλες ίδιες είναι
<kerato> isxyei :p
<Anoniem4l> axaaxxa odos
<Anoniem4l> alla einai megalh morfh o atimos
<kerato> ton eixa dei mia fora egw
<Anoniem4l> pou?
<kerato> a8hna prin 3-4 xronia
<Anoniem4l> nice
<kerato> se mia dosh xtyphse to kinito enos foukara sthn ai8ousa
<kerato> kai ton ekraze 5'
<Anoniem4l> XAAXXAXAXA
<kerato> sto telos evgale o rms se dhmoprasia ena maual tou emacs me ypografh tou
<kerato> kai kapoios to agorase 100 eurw
<Anoniem4l> edometaksi o tupos stis omilies tou sta videaki miazei poly iremos
<kerato> h 50 eurw de 8ymamai
<Anoniem4l> videakia*
<kerato> mou lege ena apo ta paidia pou eixan analavei na ton pigainofernoun, oti kai sto amaxi mesa htan olh thn wra xwmenos sto laptop
<kerato> aftoi prospa8ousan na tou kanoun mia mini ksenaghsh
<kerato> "apo dw h akropolh, apo dw oi sthles tou ol. dios"
<kerato> " xm nai ok afhste me twra"
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxxaxaxaax
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxxa
<Anoniem4l> toso agenhs?
<kerato> more like, ston kosmo tou
<Anoniem4l> me to dikio tou, exei megalo agwna stis plates tou :P
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328098#p328098>
<geothom230> pio kalo paidaki xerei kala gia openssl
<geothom230> xreiazomai epeigontos tips or advice
<geothom230> ayto pou zitao einai pos tha kano se terminal openssl kleidi 2048 rootca.key me 20 xronia isxys
<zisakos> hi
<zisakos> exo egatastisei to ubuntu pri kana 2 mines kai thelo na kano mia erotisi!!!!
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<zisakos> katevazo video apo youtube kai telo na ta kano metatropi se mp3
<zisakos> ?????????
<talos-mintgr> sudo apt-get install winff
<talos-mintgr> kai meta convert to: Audio, Preset Mp3
<zisakos> συγνωμη για την χαζη ερωτηση αλλα που το γραφω αυτο?
<zisakos> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
<talos-mintgr> Σε ένα τερματικό. Η εγκατέστησε το πρόγραμμα winff
<talos-mintgr> με γραφικό τρόπο
<talos-mintgr> http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,3571.msg29799.html#msg29799
<zisakos> ok to egatestisa alla den mporo  na to vro kai nato anoikso
<talos-mintgr> ανοιξε ενα τερματικο και γραψε winff kai pathse <ENTER>
<zisakos> aaaaaaa
<zisakos> oraio
<zisakos> thanks!!!
<simosx> zisakos, μια ακόμα επιλογή είναι να εγκαταστήσεις ένα πρόσθετο στο Firefox που να κάνει τη μετατροπή για σένα. Καθώς θα είσαι στο βίντεο του Youtube, θα μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις απευθείας το .mp3 με τον ήχο του βίντεο.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328105#p328105>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328108#p328108>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328116#p328116>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2603-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2603-1/>
<NikTh>  Καλησπέρα στο room
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328124#p328124>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328180#p328180>
<salih-emin> μερα
<kerato> hi
<Anoniem4l> kalhmera
<salih-emin> πούστε' ρε
<salih-emin> ?
<Anoniem4l> pou se afediko? se xasame :'(
<salih-emin> τι να κάνω ρε συ
<salih-emin> τρεξίματα
<Anoniem4l> egw edw douleuw panw sto mini-CMS mou mpas kai vgalw kana fragko
<Anoniem4l> koubosa kai pneumatika dikeomata na mi mou to leecharei kathigitis
<salih-emin> xaaxaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> σωραίος
<Anoniem4l> twra zhtane kati paromio gia to site ton metaptixiakon tis sxolhs kai kanw negotiate na dw an aksizei h timh
<Anoniem4l> an den tote den asxoloume mazi tous :P
<salih-emin> ετσι
<Anoniem4l> oloi lamogia einai :(
<salih-emin> όλοι τζαμπα θέλουν
<Anoniem4l> ^^^^^
<Anoniem4l> ti leei esu pws eisai?
<salih-emin> καλα μια χαρά
<salih-emin> δοκιμάσατε τίποτα νέο ?
<salih-emin> καμια καινούρια τεχνολογία, διανομή κάτι ?
<Anoniem4l> nope
<talos-mintgr> Μπα
<salih-emin> εγω τσίμπησα banana pi ^-^
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxa
<talos-mintgr> μεγιές
<salih-emin> new toy !!!
<Anoniem4l> ^
<salih-emin> thanx
<talos-mintgr> Ο assurbanipal παίζει με αυτό btw
<salih-emin> a nai ?
<salih-emin> ε πες τον να έρθει και απο δω
<talos-mintgr> Πες του το εσυ στο "άλλο" κανάλι
<salih-emin> τι κάνει εκει στο #linuxmintusers-gr μοναχός του
<salih-emin> μισο
<talos-mintgr> Λιγοι αλλά καλοι λολ
<Anoniem4l> talos-mintgr, kaneis apo edw, asxolhte me web-design?
<Anoniem4l> pou einai o pc_magas pou ton thelw :S
<talos-mintgr> Ας πουμε ναι
<salih-emin> και εγώ ας πουμε λιγο ναι
<Anoniem4l> h texnikh pou pernaei ena black background me meiwmeno opacity se olo to HTML content (me javascript profanos) kai sto kedro vazeis oti HTML thes (e.g. photo browsing you facebook) exei onomasia?
<Anoniem4l> s/you/tou/
<talos-mintgr> lightbox
<salih-emin> ^
<Anoniem4l> thx :D
<talos-mintgr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightbox_%28JavaScript%29
<Anoniem4l> a einai kai library pou einai afosiomeno se auto to pragma
<talos-mintgr> Απο εκει και μετα θα βρεις κατι αναλογο για το js/css framework που έχεις
<Anoniem4l> egw tha ithela na to kanw me pure javascript xwris external additions (libraries)
<Anoniem4l> gia logous optimization kai lightweight
<talos-mintgr> http://lokeshdhakar.com/projects/lightbox2/
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά για λογοθς optimization/lightweight θες κάποιο καλό asset pipeline
<talos-mintgr> Δηλαδή κατι που να παιρνει τα javascript/cofffescript/csss/sass/scss/css/imahes/sprite/fonts ....
<talos-mintgr> και να τα κάνει obuscate/minimize/compine/compress
<Anoniem4l> malista.
<talos-mintgr> https://middlemanapp.com/ ειναι αυτο που εγω παιζω, αλλά υπάρχει πλεον το bower/grunt
<salih-emin> πελιψαν
<salih-emin> pelican
<talos-mintgr> http://yeoman.io/
<talos-mintgr> Πρωτη φορά ακούω το http://blog.getpelican.com/. Εχει coffescript/sass ?
<salih-emin> όχι απο όσο ξέρω δεν έχει
<Anoniem4l> interesting
<salih-emin> εω προσωπικά δεν έχω μπει βαθεια
<salih-emin> στο pelican
<salih-emin> το χρησιμοποιώ για ενα δικό μου site (notepad) που έχω στο Github
<salih-emin> και με το pelican τα παράγω την html και την στέλνω στο github
<talos-mintgr> Να ρωτήσω γιατί?
<salih-emin> http://utappia.org/
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: apo'ti vlepw exoun perash ta static websites/generators e?
<salih-emin> γιατί σε static ?
<talos-mintgr> Αφου το github έχει το gh flavoured markdown που ειναι πανύσχηρο
<salih-emin> το ξέρω
<salih-emin> προτειμώ να πάιζω στο laptop μου
<salih-emin> και να έχω εγώ τον έλεγχο και να μπορώ να τα πειράζω
<Anoniem4l> Pelican Static Site Generator, Powered by Python
<talos-mintgr> Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Ξά σου :P
<salih-emin> η διαδικάσία και μονο που έκανα να πάρω το wordpress site να το μετατρέψω σε static με το pelican
<talos-mintgr> Anoniem4l: Μπορεις να χρησιμποιήσεις το bower/grunt ή το middleman για να φτιάξεις τα CSS/JS για οτιδήποτε άλλο
<salih-emin> ήταν μεν χρονοβόρα
<salih-emin> αλλα επικοδομητική
<talos-mintgr> px wordress
<Anoniem4l> talos-mintgr: dhladh pou xrisimeuoun to bower/grunt?
<salih-emin> που σε ρε jemadux
<Anoniem4l> etoimo javascript/CSS?
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις στο development px 20 μικρα CSS με comments
<Anoniem4l> yah
<talos-mintgr> Και με ενα πληκρο έχεις 1 CSS βελτιστοποιημένο και σιρικνωμένο
<salih-emin> ^ cool
<Anoniem4l> beltistopoihmeno ws pros ti? execution time?
<Anoniem4l> :S
<talos-mintgr> Και αντι για CSS μπορεις να εχεις SASS δηλαδή CSS με macros/μεταβλητες κλπ
<talos-mintgr> Ως προς το download καταρχήν
<Anoniem4l> e daksi uparxoun CSS minifiers
<talos-mintgr> πχ μπορείς να εχεις images μέσα στο CSS
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο ακριβώς κάνει (μεταξύ άλλων)
<salih-emin> CSS μέσα στην HTML ?
<salih-emin> mikr;a tm;hmata ?
<Anoniem4l> akougete confusing
<salih-emin> μικρά τμήματα
<talos-mintgr> salih-emin: Αυτό δεν συμβέρει. Δες και την τεχνολογία turbolinks
<talos-mintgr> Anoniem4l: Είναι το ακριβώς ανάποδο. Εχεις ενα αρχείο header.css , article.css κλπ...
<talos-mintgr> και βρίσκεις εύκολα αυτο που θες, μαζί με πολλά comments
<talos-mintgr> Και βλέπεις και με τα εργαλέια του browser τι συμβαίνει εύκολα
<Anoniem4l> apoti vlepw to bower einai kati san package maintaining tool?
<talos-mintgr> To bower είναι κατι σαν το apt
<Anoniem4l> ^
<talos-mintgr> To grunt ειναι κατι σταν το make
<talos-mintgr> Και το yo είναι σαν την φόρμα για τα κεικάκια
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι ανεξάρτητα εργαλεία
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να τα δουλέψεις μαζί η χωριστά
<Anoniem4l> malista pisteuw pws phra mia idea ti einai panw katw
<Anoniem4l> auta xreiazode kuriws gia collaboration development projects omws swsta?
<talos-mintgr> oxi
<talos-mintgr> Αν βρεις χρόνο ξεκινα απο εδω https://middlemanapp.com/
<talos-mintgr> Bale to livereload sto browser
<talos-mintgr> και θα με θυμηθει
<talos-mintgr> (με το που κάνεις μια αλλαγή στο CSS θα κανει refresh o firefox/chromw)
<Anoniem4l> o auto einai cheat odos
<Anoniem4l> (livereload)
<talos-mintgr> Αλλάζει σιγουρα τον τροπο δουλείας :P
<Anoniem4l> padws den boro na katalavw to grunt pou xrisimeuei
<Anoniem4l> apoti vlepw kanei kapia tasks?
<Anoniem4l>   grunt.registerTask('default', ['uglify']);
<Anoniem4l> anyway :p
<salih-emin> * ολίγον άσχετο απλά ο talos-mintgr είπε για livereload και θυμήθηκα τον editor που δουλέυω τα markdown/html/css : https://atom.io/
<salih-emin> πανέμορφος
<salih-emin> με sidepane για live rerender
<salih-emin> τερματικό ενσωματωμένο
<salih-emin> και πολλα themes, packages μέσα απο τον editor διαθέσιμα για εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> και επέκταση δυνατοτήτων
<talos-mintgr> Μπορεί να πάρει τα 10 SCSS που λέγαμε να τα κάνει CSS μετα να τα κάνει ένα αρχείο, μετα να ενσωματώσεις τις μικρες εικόνες σε ένα sprite και να βάλει τα φοντσ μεσα στο cSS
<salih-emin> κάνει τον sublime editor να ντρέπεται
<talos-mintgr> μετα να πάρει το cSS να το συμπιεσει ΟΥΦ
<salih-emin> * τέλος άσχετου
<Anoniem4l> talos-mintgr: malista, pernw mia idea pisteuw.
<talos-mintgr> salih-emin: Καλός ο atmom για css/html οχι για κατι παρπάνω
<salih-emin> ε ντάξ αυτά δουλεύω + markdown
<salih-emin> οπότε ειναι κομπλε
<talos-mintgr> και ειδικά με το livereload AMA doyl;eyei lol
<talos-mintgr> Τον ειχα δει όταν βγήκε και τότε ε'ιχε πολλάαααααααααα θέματα
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: perasa markdown gia tin suntaksh twn post :D
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, έχει προσωρίσει
<talos-mintgr> το πιστεύω
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, δεν σε έπιασα
<salih-emin> για πια post λες ?
<talos-mintgr> αλλά VISUAL STUDIO CODE EDITOR REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Anoniem4l> sto site mou otan pas na kaneis ena post to grafeis me markdown
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> ααα οκ το κατάλαβα
<talos-mintgr> τον ειδε κανεις btw?
<Anoniem4l> pion
<salih-emin> τον μανολιό
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> ποιον ρε
<salih-emin> το Vis Studio
<salih-emin> εγω όχι
<salih-emin> μιας και δεν το εξασκώ το άθλημα.
<salih-emin> (γερασα για coding πάνε αυτά)
<talos-mintgr> λενε πως εχει αποκάτω τα ίδια με τον atom
<salih-emin> !?!
<talos-mintgr> O visual studio code editor
<talos-mintgr> http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/microsoft-shocks-the-world-with-visual-studio-code-a-free-code-editor-for-os-x-linux-and-windows/
<Anoniem4l> :)
<Valentinos> Kalimera pedia apo kipro
<fanious> kalimeraaa
<Valentinos> Tha ithela na rotisw sxetika me ena desktop p exw alla me 3gb ram an mporw na egkatastisw ubuntu server kai an tha einai entaxi se apodosi
<fanious> giati thes na baleis ekdosh server ?
<salih-emin> καλως τον assurbanipal
<salih-emin> :)
<assurbanipal> :)
<salih-emin> Valentinos, μια χαρά ειναι η απόδοση αν θες να έχεις κάτι στο Intranet. Αν θές να δίνεις κάτι στο Extranet (Internet) τότε θες bandwith... και τα σημερινά νοικοκιριά με 128-512Kbps upload.... δεν θα τα βγάλουν πέρα
<salih-emin> θα σου μπουκώσει το router
<salih-emin> Valentinos, θα ξεκινήσω μια σειρά άρθρα εδω http://utappia.org/introduction-to-die-home-server.html
<salih-emin> να ενδιαφέρεσαι το παρακολουθείς
<salih-emin> θα μιλήσω κυρίως για δημιουργία server με banana pi (και άρα ότι single-board κυκλοφωρεί)
<salih-emin> αλλά ότι πω είναι ανεξαρτήτου hardware
<salih-emin> τώρα σχετικά με το δικό σου hardware θα πρεπει να μας πεις ποιος θα είναι ο ρόλος του server !
<salih-emin> απο εκει ξεκινάνε όλα
<Valentinos> Entaxi apla ithela na kanw ena server gia cloud parapanw
<salih-emin> τι cloud ?
<salih-emin> PaaS, SaaS ?
<Valentinos> Exw kai egw ena raspberry pi , apla epidi exw to desktop eipa na to ekmetalefto , sto laptop m exw elementary p einai vasismenw se ubuntu kai eipa na valw k sto desktop ubuntu server
<salih-emin> ναι τι cloud server θες να κάνεις
<salih-emin> ?
<Valentinos> Gia spiti genika na filaw files kai exw k mia mikri eteria an mporw na kanw kapoio web site k etsi
<salih-emin> γενικά μάλλον κάτι άλλο θα εννοείς γιατί cloud server με ένα μηχανημα δεν γίνεται συνήθως, εκτός απο λίγες περιπτώσεις
<salih-emin> site απο το σπιτι ξέχνα το
<salih-emin> μην το κάνεις
<salih-emin> δηλαδή μην έχεις τον server του site σου στο sp;iti
<salih-emin> άστο
<salih-emin> μην το κάνεις
<salih-emin> τώρα για file server όπως λες
<Valentinos> Esu xereis kalitera, me to pana pi ti ennouses prin
<salih-emin> με το banana pi η με το pc σου μπορείς να βάλεις ubuntu server και να βάλεις Owncloud για sync αρχεία
<salih-emin> Calendar
<salih-emin> Mail server
<salih-emin> backup server
<salih-emin> torrent server
<Valentinos> Kati etsi adelfe ne
<salih-emin> Σαλονικιός ?
<Valentinos> Kiprios :)
<salih-emin> ε ντάξ... κοντά έπεσα
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> γίνεται όλα αυτά ναι
<salih-emin> μια χαρά ειναι το μηχάνημά σου
<salih-emin> απλά όπως σου 'έδωσα στο link
<Valentinos> Ne ne kati liga xiliometra makria :) alla ellinas
<salih-emin> αναφέρω οτι δεν συμφέρει να έχεις desktop μηχάνημα ως server
<salih-emin> στο σπίτι ανοιχτό 24/7 να καταναλώνει ρευμα και να κάνει και φασαρία
<salih-emin> γιαυτά συμφέρει ενα banana pi κλπ
<geothom230> salih-emin:gnorizeis katholou apo openssl exw mia askisi na kanw kai den xerw mia
<Valentinos> Epidi eimai apo smartphone pou tha paw spiti tha to dw, i an eisai mesa meta na s xana stilw na m peis
<salih-emin> geothom230, με πιάνεις στο πόδι ρε συ ... σορυ...  πρεπει την κάνω
<salih-emin> Valentinos, και εγω να μην ειμαι εδω όλο και κάποιος είναι
<Valentinos> Den gnorizw apo openssl distixos :/
<salih-emin> και ο assurbanipal ειναι έμπειρος σε αυτα :)
<salih-emin> ta lema paidia tin kanw
<assurbanipal> Valentinos: ti prospa8eis na kaneis?
<Valentinos> Entaxi file euxaristw gia tin voithia tha ta xana poume :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328193#p328193>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρεσ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328196#p328196>
<alexpag> kalispera
<pc_magas> alexpag kalisperes
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα στο room
<kilon> γιατι λες καλησπέρα στο room και όχι σε εμάς
<kilon> τι αυτός τελος πάντων ο κ. Room
<salih-emin> yo
<pc_magas> salih-emin, όπου και να γυρίσω πάντα σε βρίσκω μπροστά μου
<pc_magas> salih-emin, άσε άστηνα mailserver
<pc_magas> και είναι λίγο παλουκάκι
<pc_magas> Ειδικα με Mysql και SSL
<pc_magas> τελικά έφαγα Χ\
<pc_magas> Δεν έπαιζε
<salih-emin> axaxaxaax
<salih-emin> φυσικά και είναι παλούκι
<salih-emin> γιατί δεν έχεις να κάνεις μονο με τον mail server
<salih-emin> αλλά και πάνω με τον domain provider
<salih-emin> να στήσεις σωστά τα MX
<salih-emin> ααα
<pc_magas> salih-emin, το domain ήταν Οκ
<salih-emin> α οκ
<pc_magas> Σε amazon το έβαλα
<salih-emin> τι mail server ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, postfix με Dovecot
<pc_magas> και Mysql
<salih-emin> a ok
<pc_magas> Και self signed SSl
<pc_magas> Είχα βρει tutorials
<salih-emin> α ναι εκεί
<salih-emin> είναι λίγο μανίκη
<salih-emin> μανίκι
<pc_magas> Κάτι έκανα
<pc_magas> αλλα το Po3 έπαιζε χωρίς SSl
<pc_magas> Και δεν κατάφερα να κάνω ogin
<salih-emin> θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιείσεις της Comodo
<pc_magas> login*
<salih-emin> είναι δωρεάν
<pc_magas> salih-emin, είναι ελεύθερο λογισμικό
<salih-emin> ποιο ?
<pc_magas> το Comodo
<salih-emin> ρε δωρεάν ψηφιακή υπογραφή σου δ´ινει
<salih-emin> το Comodo είναι εταιρεία
<salih-emin> και είναι επίδημος provider
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ΑΑΑΑ
<pc_magas> Οκ
<salih-emin> και το sertificate σου αναγνωρίζεται αυτόματα απο όλους εκει έξω
<pc_magas> θα το έχσω στο νου μου
<salih-emin> π.χ. εγω οταν στέλνω ένα mail απο μένα
<pc_magas> Αλλά π[άλι δεν κατάφερνα να κάνω login
<salih-emin> αν ο άλλος το ανοίξει με ένα client βλεέπι ενα κλειοδάκι η αστεράκοι
<salih-emin> αστεράκι
<salih-emin> σε τι mail ?
<salih-emin> gmail ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, στον mail server
<pc_magas> που έστεινα
<pc_magas> Και χωρίς ssl
<salih-emin> τότε τα έκανες σαλάτα
<pc_magas> salih-emin, αυτό ακριβώς
<salih-emin> είχες δώσει τον public key
<pc_magas> και αντι να χαλαω τον χρόνο μου θα αγορασουμε hosting
<salih-emin> τα είχες κάνει impoort σωστά ?
<pc_magas> Στο dovecot τα είχα ορίσει τα path αλλά ο thunderbird έβρισκε χωρίς SSL
<pc_magas> Και έχω ανοίξει κάθε mail related port.
<pc_magas> Τον SMTP τον βρήκε με SSL
<pc_magas> αλλά όχι τον POP
<pc_magas> και δεν έβρισκε Imap
<pc_magas> Ενλω χωρίς SSl δεςν λήξερα πως στο καλο να αποθηκεύσω το password στην βπάση έτσι ο Dovecot να το βρεί σωστά
<salih-emin> και γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα Panel να τα κάνει όλα γιασένα ?
<salih-emin> p.x. ISPconfig
<salih-emin> VestaPanel
<salih-emin> Ωιρτθαλμιν
<salih-emin> Virtualmin
<salih-emin> κλπ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ίσως να χρειαστεί να βάλω
<pc_magas> αλλά δεν θέλω νσ στήνω και άλλα 100 παγματα μόσο σε έναν mailserver
<pc_magas> Αλλα ο ISPConfig νομίζω δεν θέλει apache και τέτοια πράγματα
<salih-emin> κοιτα να δεις
<salih-emin> τα παντα έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό:
<salih-emin> "Automate or be automated"
<salih-emin> αυτοματοποίησε η θα σε αυτοματοποιήσουν
<salih-emin> και ιθα χάσεις την δουλειά σου
<salih-emin> δεν μπορείς pc_magas να κάνεις τα πάντα
<pc_magas> salih-emin,βασικά θα προτείνω email hosting ή από papaki ή από άλλη υπηρεσία και έξω απο την πόρτα
<pc_magas> ;)
<salih-emin> ε ναι ρε συ
<salih-emin> τι κάθεσε και κάνεις μ$%$%+^**
<pc_magas> Απλά για την εμπειρία
<salih-emin> να την κάνει για τον εαυτό σου
<salih-emin> οχι για τους πελάτες
<salih-emin> το return of investment θα είναι αρνητικό
<salih-emin> θα μπεις και απο μέσα
<salih-emin> και εγώ δοκιμάζω διαφορα
<salih-emin> για την εμεππιερέια
<salih-emin> ποτέ όμως δεν θα σκάσω να κάνω κάτι που μπορώ να το κάνω αυτοματοποιημένα και με το ελάχιστο χρονικό και χρηματικό κόστος και το μέγιστο δυνατό έσοδο σε λογικά πλαίσια
<pc_magas> salih-emin, για mail καλύτερα τι λες να πάω σε ΟΤΕ ή να παω σε υπηρεσίες όπως Godaddy και Rackspace?
<NikTh> salih-emin: Γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιείς Ubuntu άλλωστε , όλα έτοιμα :P
<salih-emin> NikTh, εξακτλι
<salih-emin> Γιαυτό βάζω ubuntu
<pc_magas> NikTh, πάντος το Ubuntu o Stallman το έκραξε.
<salih-emin> σε πελάτες και φίλους
<salih-emin> (αν και τώρα είμαι σε debian 8 unstable ... SSSsssssss.... μην το λετε παραπέρα)
<salih-emin> O stalman κράζει και την μάνα του
<salih-emin> που επέτρεψε να τον γενήσουν
<pc_magas> salih-emin, απατάς την γκόμενα σου με την Jessie δεν σε πιστεύω
<salih-emin> με μηχανίματα proprietary
<salih-emin> ασε μας ρε pc_magas με τον Stan
<pc_magas> Αλλά από την μία έχει και κάποιο δίκιο
<pc_magas> Αλλά όχι τελείως
<salih-emin> σε πολλά εχει
<NikTh> pc_magas: Φαντάσου ότι έχουν βγει tutorials (στυλ) "Γιατί ΔΕΝ θέλεις να στήσεις τον δικό σου email server" :P
<salih-emin> αλλά εσύ που εννοείς ?
<NikTh> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/why-you-may-not-want-to-run-your-own-mail-server
<pc_magas> NikTh, χαχαχαχαχα
<NikTh> Κι εγώ σε Kubuntu 15.04 με backports ενεργοποιημένα. (plasma 5.3) και IRC Client - Konversation :-)
<talos-mintgr> So true, so true ...
<pc_magas> Btw έχει κανείς παίξει το pipewalker
<pc_magas> είναι ένα game που βρίσκεται στα repos και ειναι εξαιρετικό για να εξοντόνεις χρόνο
<talos-mintgr> Σαν το αγαπημένο μου test στο A Tale in the desert ειναι
<talos-mintgr> http://www.atitd.org/wiki/tale6/Test_of_the_Pathmaker
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, άρα έχεις κάτι παρόμοιο που μπορείς να το παίζεις και στο εξωχικό χωρίς Internet
<talos-mintgr> Οχι είναι κατι σαν MMO αυτό
<pc_magas> Ακόμη θέλω να ρωτήσω ξέρεται μια κάρτα γραφικών Ati που να παίζει καλά σε linux;
<talos-mintgr> Ναι μια nVidia lol
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, επειδή θέλω να αγοράσω ένα laptop για το hackathon που θα γίνει στο τέλος του Μηνός (με πρώτο βραβείο να παω Silicon Valley)\
<pc_magas> Λέω να κάνω μια επένδυση και να πάρω ένα που να μπορεί να τρέχει χωρίς ιδιοταγείς οδηγούς.
<pc_magas> ΚΑι με 3d Acceleration
<pc_magas> (Για να παίζω κάνα planeshift η Alien Arena)
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις κανενα walkthrought για το plane shoft βτς
<talos-mintgr> btw?
<talos-mintgr> Το ειχα παιξει παλί ακαι είχε κάποια αινιγματα στα αγλικά που ηταν πολύ χάλια
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, τα quests είναι κάπως
<pc_magas> Και όχι δεν έχω
<pc_magas> Και συνήθως κάνω Crafting σπαθιά και etc
<pc_magas> Πώς λένε ένα άλλο ένα καλό game που είναι FPS αλλά χωρίζονται σε ομάδες ανθρώπων και εξογοιήνων
<salih-emin> pc_magas, μακρυά απο ATI
<pc_magas> salih-emin,το ξέρω αλλα έλεγα μήπως
<salih-emin> πριν χρόνια έφυγα απο AMD CPUs
<pc_magas> Τώρα πάω να παίξω Alien arena
<salih-emin> τώρα θα φύγω και απο ATI GPU
<salih-emin> το Nvidia ακόμα και το proprietary αλλα και το open του θα δουλέυουν καλύτερα απο το ATI
<salih-emin> αααα
<salih-emin> και κάτι συμαντικό
<salih-emin> η ATI πάει για πούλημα
<salih-emin> οπότε αν επενδύσεις σε αυτή κάρτα γραφικών
<salih-emin> θα φας μεγάλω άκυρο υποστήριξης
<salih-emin> αλλα αν επενδύσεις μετοχές :P
<salih-emin> θα βγείς κερδισμένος :)
<talos-mintgr> Καλή ιδέα
<talos-mintgr> Τωρα δώσε άλλη μια καλή ιδέα να βρούμε τα λεφτα να τα επενδύσουμε (το λοτο δεν δουλεύει καλά δυστηχώς)
<ee2455> salih-emin: Η AMD δεν έχει την ΑΤΙ;
<talos-mintgr> Απο το 2006
<ee2455> Και τώρα την πουλάει;
<pc_magas> Ακόμη έμαθα ότι η Nvidia κλείνει το τμήμα modem
<talos-mintgr> Den ta katafere sta kinita
<salih-emin> Αννοούσα AMD σορυ
<salih-emin> συνήθεια να την λέω ATI
<salih-emin> η AMD στο σύνολό της θα πουληθεί
<salih-emin> εχω πληροφορίες πως ενδιαφέρεται η Samsung
<talos-mintgr> Δε
<talos-mintgr> Δεν προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τα i7 με μια νέα γενια τωρα?
<talos-mintgr> Εκανα την Παρασκευη αναβάθμιση και πηρα AMD. Μην μου την χαλάς :P
<talos-mintgr> FX-8370
<salih-emin> που ναχτυπίσει ρε... η καημένη...
<salih-emin> τώρα την χτυπάει για κανα μήνα 2
<salih-emin> μετά βγάινει η Intel
<salih-emin> πετάει μια νεα αναβάθμιση η νεα γενεια
<talos-mintgr> Συνηθες
<salih-emin> και η AMD τρέχει και δεν φτάνει
<salih-emin> ντάξ
<pc_magas> αλλά λέιε η AMD μίκρυνε τα nm της τεχνολογίας της
<salih-emin> τους κοροϊδευουν στην μάπα
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά στην μεσαία κατηγορία εχει καλο value/money σημερα
<salih-emin> φυσικα
<salih-emin> δεν το συζητώ
<talos-mintgr> Με διαφορά. Για να συντομέψω πήγα πλαίσιο κα είπα εχω αυτά φτιάξε μου ένα συστημα με intel και ενα με AMD
<talos-mintgr> Μετα δεν βρήκα το παραμικρό πλεονέκτημα στο intel (εκως απο χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση) ενω τη AMD ήταν σκάλες πιο ισχυρό
<talos-mintgr> cache, χρονισμοι, πυρήνες, μητρική ολλα +AMD
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-20
<Anoniem4l> good morning kerato
<kerato> hi
<Anoniem4l> ti leei?
<kerato> edw piksimo
<kerato> akoma den hr8a me phran apo ta moutra
<Anoniem4l> :(
<Anoniem4l> edw arxhse na vrexei (kavala)
<Anoniem4l> o/ kilon
<kilon> aloha
<kilon> pos pame ?
<Anoniem4l> sto piksimo kai sti zesth
<kilon> zesti ?
<Anoniem4l> yeah
<Anoniem4l> poly zesth
<kilon> poy eisai ?
<Anoniem4l> kavala
<kilon> !!!!!
<Anoniem4l> :p
<kilon> ego eimai athina kai den zestenomai
<Anoniem4l> kala eisai...
<NikTh> Καλώς τα παιδόπουλα.
<Anoniem4l> hello salih-emin / salih_
<salih_> hello
<Anoniem4l> wb talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> hello
<assurbanipal> kalhmera
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres
<assurbanipal> einai kaneis me xfce? ta para8uria giati dinoun mono 1 pixel margin gia na kanei grab to mouse gia resize? paizei kapou kana setting?
<kerato> na pareis megalyterh o8onh re file
<salih-emin> κλασικός kerato όπως πάντα.
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> assurbanipal, μακάρι να ήξερα αλλα έχω την εντίπωση οτι δεν έχει τέοι setting
<assurbanipal> kerato: xa,kalo. sovara twra.. exei idea kaneis apo ta themes?mporw apo ekei na to peira3w isws?
<kerato> an evazes allo theme
<salih-emin> assurbanipal, δεν νομίζω το theme
<assurbanipal> dokimasa ta hdh egatesthmena alla tpt
<kerato> sto openbox 8ymamai exei ena tetoio lalaki
<kerato> alla sto xfce nomizw oxi
<assurbanipal> kerato: xubuntu exw perasei
<salih-emin> ναι και εγω απο όσο κοίταξα
<salih-emin> δεν βρίσκω κάτι
<assurbanipal> de nomizw pws trexei openbox apo katw
<assurbanipal> se openbox px mporeis na ta ftia3eis monos s apo ta configs twn themes auta (apo oti 8umamai). eixa kapote openbox
<assurbanipal> fainetai einai xfwm theme issue to 1 pixel margin grab twn para8urwn sto xfce http://superuser.com/questions/436541/how-do-you-increase-the-resize-border-thickness-in-xubuntu-12-04
<salih-emin> assurbanipal, ενδιαφέρον
<harispc> hey guys
<harispc> hi geothom230
<geothom230> geia sou harispc
<geothom230> ti paizei vouva to kanali
<harispc> lol
<geothom230> apo oti vlepw statistika to ubuntu-gr kanali paei gia kleisw enw ama deis to antoistixo xeno exei polli prama giati einai international fasi
<harispc>  to xero to ellhniko chanell ei nai dead
<Anoniem4l> yep
<harispc> Anoniem4l proth fora grafeis epeita apoa rketo kairo
<Anoniem4l> no
<Anoniem4l> egrapsa kai prin apla den isoun edw
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> enas grafei ton allon kalo 8-)
<geothom230> anoniem4l:mipos eixes kamia askisi ergastiriou me thema openssl
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: ahahahah autoi den kseroun na kanoun hash se md5
<Anoniem4l> gia pes ti thes?
<geothom230> thelw na kanw pistopoiitika cer root ca kai issuing ca kai meta na parw xronosfragida apo empisti pigi kai na ypograpso ilektronika ena pdf.theloi tis entoles sto openssl
<geothom230> ayta ta oliga
<geothom230> einai apo ton konstantino ranto
<Anoniem4l> lol wtf
<Anoniem4l> pou ton kses autona?
<geothom230> ama eisai gatoni ola ta vriskeis
<geothom230> :-D
<Anoniem4l> lel googlares kathigites mou?
<geothom230> kai apo to mit tous xeroun olous tous daskalous tou kosmou
<geothom230> ti soi linuxas eimai eeee
<Anoniem4l> o rantos prepei na einai sineta prepon
<Anoniem4l> an kai den exw kanei polla mathimata me auton
<Anoniem4l> fenete wraios tupos padws
<Anoniem4l> aptous ligous sto tei
<geothom230> oxi einai allanakos sta diktya kai to ektymao ayto se anthropous pou einai prota anthropoi kai meta epistimones
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: tha se voithisw se ligo afou faw
<Anoniem4l> :X
<Anoniem4l> brb
<geothom230> ok
<harispc> lol
<geothom230> ti leei allo harispc
<geothom230> poios ithele na stisei home server
<harispc> ti home server helete?
<simosx> exei kaneis xchat?
<harispc> mpa
<simosx> o salih egrapse xtes gia home server me developer board.
<harispc> den to eida
<geothom230> na me pali ekane enimerosi o kernel
<Anoniem4l> wb sec teliwnw to fai
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2616-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2616-1/> || USN-2615-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2615-1/> || USN-2614-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2614-1/> || USN-2613-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2613-1/> || USN-2612-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www
<geothom230> 8-)
<harispc> lol
<Anoniem4l> loipon geothom230
<Anoniem4l> ti thes na kaneis sign akribws? pdf arxeio?
<geothom230> nai miso na sou steilo kati gia na katalaveis
<Anoniem4l> episis giati openssl kai oxi gpg?
<geothom230> http://iiwm.teikav.edu.gr/ii/attachments/article/1301/%CE%95%CE%A1%CE%93%CE%91%CE%A3%CE%99%CE%91%20%CE%9C%CE%91%CE%98%CE%97%CE%9C%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%9F%CE%A3%20%CE%91%CE%A3%CE%A6%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%95%CE%99%CE%91.pdf
<geothom230> giati i askisi ergastiriou ayto thelei to pires to pdf tis askisis
<geothom230> to katevases to pdf?
<Anoniem4l> to diavazw twra
<Anoniem4l> pfff egw me gpg kserw na douleuw, w8
<geothom230> se diskolepse?
<geothom230> kalo to gpg mporw na to kanw kai egw kai se openssl
<talos-mintgr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147379/how-do-i-digitally-sign-a-pdf
<geothom230> alla ayto me ta pistopoiitika einai kali askisi
<geothom230> talos-mintgr:file mou linouxa ayto to xerw mporeis na mou peis pos tha kanw ta pem der diladi .cer katalixi
<geothom230> kai pos perneis tin xronosfragida gia na to valeis sto progrmma ayto diladi pou mou esteiles to link
<simosx> to openssl leitoyrgei me "pistopoiitika X.509". To gpg  me "kleidia PGP".
<Anoniem4l> ^
<simosx> xronosfragida=timestamp, google is your friend.
<simosx> PEM, DER, TXT, metatrepontai me entoles, kai pali me to google vriskeis polles selides poy ta ejigoun.
<Anoniem4l> If you created everything yourself, or if the certificate authority
<Anoniem4l> was kind enough, your certificate is a raw DER thing in PEM format.
<Anoniem4l> https://www.openssl.org/docs/HOWTO/certificates.txt
<Anoniem4l> --> to PEM format den einai DER?
<Anoniem4l> oxi den einai
<Anoniem4l> openssl x509 -inform PEM -in cacert.pem -outform DER -out certificate.cer
<Anoniem4l> malista
<Anoniem4l> w8 na sou kanw ola ta cmd
<geothom230> oxi ta pem pistopiitika einai gia apache server koinos gia linux enw ta der(*.cer)einai gia windows server ktl
<geothom230> egw epeidi den exw windows kai douleuo ubuntu ta kanw apo to ubuntu
<geothom230> aytin tin entoli pou edwses tin evala alla den ekane tipota
<Anoniem4l> den ekane tipota dioti metatrepei .pem se .cer
<Anoniem4l> source: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/131334/obtain-cer-file-from-pem-file
<simosx> einai kalo na matheis tin entoli pou typwnei to pistopoiitiko se morfi anagnwsimi apo ton anthopo (-text). wste na jereis ti exei mesa to arxeio.
<geothom230> lew mia ikasia mipos prepei na to kanw se windows environment gia na to parei
<geothom230> anoniem4l:to ekana kai ayto kai tipota
<Anoniem4l> o.O to answer einai marked san swsto
<Anoniem4l> w8
<geothom230> ti einai to w8
<geothom230> windows8 exeis
<simosx> to DER einai binary, to PEM einai text (encoded). den exei diafora to ena apo to allo. oli i douleia ginetai apo Ubuntu (oxi Mint).
<geothom230> simosx:i askisi leei ayto sou stelnw to link na deis http://iiwm.teikav.edu.gr/ii/attachments/article/1301/%CE%95%CE%A1%CE%93%CE%91%CE%A3%CE%99%CE%91%20%CE%9C%CE%91%CE%98%CE%97%CE%9C%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%9F%CE%A3%20%CE%91%CE%A3%CE%A6%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%95%CE%99%CE%91.pdf
<geothom230> simosx:to diavases?
<geothom230> ayta ta oliga thelei
<Anoniem4l> loipon
<Anoniem4l> 1sec
<simosx> einai vata kai me tin ergasia ma8aineis pragmata. kane tin prospatheia.
<Anoniem4l> h askhsh se 1 grammh:
<Anoniem4l> openssl genrsa -out ca.key 2048 && openssl req -new -x509 -days 7300 -key ca.key -out ca.crt && touch ca.pem && cat ca.crt >> ca.pem && cat ca.key >> ca.pem && openssl x509 -inform PEM -in ca.pem -outform DER -out ca.cer && openssl genrsa -out ia.key 2048 && openssl req -new -key ia.key -out ia.csr && openssl x509 -req -days 1835 -in ia.csr -CA ca.crt -CAkey ca.key -set_serial 01 -out ia.crt && openssl pkcs12 -export -out ia.p12 -inkey
<Anoniem4l> ia.key -in ia.crt -CAfile ca.crt
<Anoniem4l> http://pastebin.com/QThhqMcK
<Anoniem4l> apotelesma:
<Anoniem4l> niemal@tromos:/tmp/cert$ ls
<Anoniem4l> ca.cer  ca.crt  ca.key  ca.pem  ia.crt  ia.csr  ia.key  ia.p12
<Anoniem4l> exeis ta panta
<Anoniem4l> me to ia.p12 upografeis ena pdf meta
<Anoniem4l> geothom230 ^^^
<geothom230> nai paraklw akouw
<Anoniem4l> h lush sou :p
<geothom230> ola ayta kai me der pou to thelei
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<Anoniem4l> to apotelesma einai auto: http://i.imgur.com/6I0YbIo.png
<Anoniem4l> douleuei 100% se mena
<geothom230> nai alla einai se pem kai oxi se *.cer
<geothom230> edw ti ginetai
<Anoniem4l> einai kai se cer
<Anoniem4l> :D
<Anoniem4l> einai kai sta duo ksanadesto
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> misw
<Anoniem4l> operating system pou douleuei 100%:
<Anoniem4l> Linux tromos 3.2.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.65-1+deb7u2 i686 GNU/Linux
<geothom230> nai to ca.cer
<Anoniem4l> epeidh exei problhma an to kanw me ti mia .cer to kanw prwta pem kai meta to metatrepw
<Anoniem4l> meso logismikou openssl
<geothom230> apo windows i apo linux mixanima?
<Anoniem4l> linux profanos
<Anoniem4l> Debian
<Anoniem4l> kai douleuei se windows meta me to PKCS12 tupou arxeio
<geothom230> gamaei to debian
<Anoniem4l> nai to agaphmeno mou einai
<geothom230> tora xronosfragida kai xronosimansi pos tha ta vrw ayta
<Anoniem4l> sec
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: openssl ts -query -data "ia.p12" -cert -sha256 -no_nonce -out request.tsq
<geothom230> einai i xronosfragida ?
<Anoniem4l> nai se morfh hash SHA-2, 256 bit
<Anoniem4l> alla den eimai sigouros pio arxeio vazeis
<Anoniem4l> as poume egw twra evala to issue authority PKCS12
<Anoniem4l> logika vazeis to pdf
<geothom230> kai ipegrapses to pdf
<Anoniem4l> sto telos upgrafeis to pdf
<Anoniem4l> me kapio logismiko
<geothom230> jsignpdf exw gia na ypograpso to pdf
<Anoniem4l> sec na dw ta docs
<geothom230> anoniem4l: ena dwraki gia na kaneis pistopoiitika sto debian http://gnomint.sourceforge.net
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: java -jar JSignPdf.jar -kst PKCS12 -ksf my_certificate.pfx -ksp myPrivateKeystorePassword -ka cert23 -e -opwd xxx123 -upwd 123xxx -pr DISALLOW_PRINTING mydocument.pdf
<geothom230> aa to etrexes apo termatiko kai oxi apo to java runtime kali fasi
<Anoniem4l> e nai etsi einai ta linux :)
<Anoniem4l> giafto maresoun epeidh exoun tromero CLI (command line interface)
<geothom230> kai tora to pdf exei xronosfragida kai ta loipa
<geothom230> nai se auto symfono
<geothom230> diladi me ayto teleionei i askisi
<Anoniem4l> vasika to CLI einai tou GNU kai oxi to linux san llinux
<Anoniem4l> teliwnei nai, ksexasa to -tsct parameter pou einai gia to timestamp
<geothom230> kai egw douleuo termatiko poli me entoles diktyou pio poli
<geothom230> diladi
<Anoniem4l> vasika -tscf
<Anoniem4l>  -tscf,--tsa-cert-file <file>            path to keystore file, which contains
<Anoniem4l>                                          private key used to authentication
<Anoniem4l>                                          against TSA server, when CERTIFICATE
<Anoniem4l>                                          authentication method is used
<geothom230> diladi den einai teleiwmeni
<Anoniem4l> an kai pali ta docs den to dieukrinizoun
<Anoniem4l> http://jsignpdf.sourceforge.net/uploads/JSignPdf.pdf
<geothom230> apo to libreoffice pou exo exei kati gia digital signatures
<Anoniem4l> selida 25+
<geothom230> miso
<Anoniem4l> selida 27+ anaferei TSA (timestamp authentication) pou auto mas endiaferei
<Anoniem4l> alla den leei tipota peri importation tis stampas pou vgalame pio prin meso openssl
<Anoniem4l> opote logika tha vgazei ti stampa mono tou kai den xriazete parameter pou na dieukrinizei kati peri stampas xronou
<Anoniem4l> ara teliwsame tin askhsh :p
<geothom230> tha to trexw olo ayto to martsoulionei kai vlepoume
<Anoniem4l>  -ts,--tsa-server-url <URL>              address of timestamping server (TSA).
<Anoniem4l>                                          If you use this argument, the timestamp
<Anoniem4l>                                          will be included to signature. (For
<Anoniem4l>                                          testing purposes you can try following
<Anoniem4l>                                          URL
<Anoniem4l>                                          http://dse200.ncipher.com/TSS/HttpTspSe
<Anoniem4l>                                          rver)
<geothom230> alla ama trexeis se java run time gui to programma jsignpdf sou leei to arxeio pou exei to timestamp kai to arxeio pdf pou theleis na ypograpseis digital
<Anoniem4l> opote einai to -tscf
<Anoniem4l> den uparxei kati allo
<Anoniem4l> -tscf,--tsa-cert-file <file>
<geothom230> thelei to url tou  mallon des kati pou vrika san paradeigma http://www.yap.gov.gr/index.php/aped/timestamping-service.html
<geothom230> pos pernei to timestamp
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<Anoniem4l> to -ts, --tsa-server-url pou anefera ligo pio panw
<Anoniem4l> to JSignPdf dinei san timestamp server to http://dse200.ncipher.com/TSS/HttpTspServer
<Anoniem4l> (sta documentation, selida 27)
<geothom230> nai
<Anoniem4l> pio prin meso openssl vgalame timestamp monoi mas
<Anoniem4l> mporoume eite na valoume to timestamp to diko mas me to -tscf h na kanoume request gia timestamp meso tou -ts sto .gov.gr h to ncipher.com/../..
<Anoniem4l> kalo programa to JSignPdf alla einai java distixos
<Anoniem4l> den maresei katholou h java :(
<geothom230> diladi to timestamp gia na katalavw daskale mporoume na to kanoume apo to openssl monoi mas
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> stin ousia to timestamp server kanei kati analogo
<geothom230> nai xronotrexei to pistopoiitiko
<Anoniem4l> https://www.digistamp.com/technical/software-alternatives/using-openssl-to-request-timestamps/
<geothom230> swstos o lykos
<Anoniem4l> :D
<geothom230> lyke lyke gamises aououou...
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah
<Anoniem4l> to google doulepse gia mena :p
<geothom230> exei ta panta re esi alla opos prin ama doulepseis swsta to cli tote eisai o megas arxitekton
<Anoniem4l> nai fusika
<geothom230> aytin askisi kratatin mporei na sou xreiastei stin sxoli einai sto mathima ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ
<geothom230> synithos tetoia bazei
<Anoniem4l> nai dustixws den to xw parei to mathima :p
<geothom230> pantos pires mia idea to ti vazei
<geothom230> kai to ekanes epityxos
<geothom230> tsakale
<Anoniem4l> nai an kai eimai adithetos sto concept tou mathimatos
<Anoniem4l> me tetio titlou mathimatos tha borouse na kanei poly pio endiaferon pragmata
<Anoniem4l> opos einai h analysh siberiforas malware, forensics, firewalls, ktl
<geothom230> kai omos ama deis i mama nsa ayta ta pistopoiitika exei valei sto mati kai xeri na ta dialysei einai kalo ayto
<Anoniem4l> titlo*
<Anoniem4l> em afou h NSA exei kanei to SHA-2
<Anoniem4l> episis to SHA-2 se sxesh me allous analogous algorithmous exei pio kalh taxitita
<Anoniem4l> se kanei na anarotiese giati axaxaxxaxaaxxa
<geothom230> koitaxe ama thes penetration testing piramatisou me metsploit,kali,kai etc
<Anoniem4l> kserw na kanw manual pentesting :p den xriazomte tetiou eidous logismika :)
<geothom230> kai to dhs code me 4096key
<Anoniem4l> xriazome*
<Anoniem4l> episis kserw kalh python, opote an thelw kati to grafw egw
<geothom230> egw to mathaino to nypio
<geothom230> egw tora mathaino to nypio python
<geothom230> einai dyskolo na matheis python?
<Anoniem4l> no, h python einai h kaluterh glwssa gia na matheis prwth kata ti gnwmh mou
<Anoniem4l> epeidh einai eukola adilipti logo tou syntax
<Anoniem4l> einai pio language-oriented, otan lew language enow human language
<Anoniem4l> san logikh
<Anoniem4l> sec
<geothom230> se vlepo se kamia defcon i blackhat las vegas this summer www.defcon.org and www.blackhat.com
<Anoniem4l> ahahahaha
<Anoniem4l> kapia stigmh sti zwh mou tha ithela na paw sto defcon
<Anoniem4l> alla daksi den eimai toso kalos programatisths
<geothom230> egw piga sto  blackat 20 2012 me 1200$ eida wraia pragmata
<Anoniem4l> ooooo
<Anoniem4l> poly kalo kai to blackhat, exw dei diafora videakia
<Anoniem4l> des ligo python: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29481088/how-can-i-tell-if-a-string-repeats-itself-in-python?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=so-facebook
<geothom230> file mou debianista na xereis oti synexeia mathainoume san akarsika diktya eimaste
<Anoniem4l> sigoura
<geothom230> pantos na xereis oti kaneis tha to petyxeis me opoiodipote skopo kai tropo
<geothom230> arkei prota na eisai anthropos kai meta eppagelamtias se opoiodipote epaggelma
<Anoniem4l> makari... twra ftiaxnw ena mikro CMS/site me ena filo gia ena mathima san ergasia pou thelw na to poulhsw mpas kai vgalw tipota
<Anoniem4l> alla exw ena problhma, den kserw me ti tomea na asxolithw
<geothom230> stin psarokostaino xwris na thelw na se pikranw einai dyskola na vreis kapoion na to pouliseis alla egw sou eyxomai ama mporeis na to pouliseis tha eisai poli alani
<Anoniem4l> den einai asxhmo to site :p
<geothom230> egw vlepw panta tis megales agores giati exei poli kosmo pou thelei na dei ti eftiaxes gia na to parei ama to goustarei
<Anoniem4l> nai.. egw padws thelw na asxolithw me back-end development
<Anoniem4l> asxeta tou site pou einai kati pou proekipse twra
<Anoniem4l> prin auto den eixa asxolithei toso me front-end
<geothom230> edw kaname kati parametropoiiseis se ena kineziko magazi kai mas rotousan oi kinezoi pos to kaname milame oi anthropoi theloun na mathanoun alla panta o kopos amoivete alla ama eisai tis koinotitas tou linux einai like a beer
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxxaax
<geothom230> siga siga ginontai ola kai efoson exeis tin gnosi tou programmatismou min fobase tipota vour gia ton patsa
<Anoniem4l> etsi einai, h pliroforia einai polytimh, h gnwsh einai dynamh, kapioi to exoun katalavoi kai to krivoun wste na xoun autoi tin dunamh :)
<Anoniem4l> katalavei*
<geothom230> i lexi pliroforiki exei polles ennoies alla kanenas den mporei na katanoiisei ama xeris kai stin arxaiotita eixan llinux panarxaio kai me laptop programmatizan ayta den ta xerei o kosmos i kaliteri kryptografysi einai sta arxaia ellinika giati exoun mathimatiki ypostasi kai programmatizan me algorithmiki pythagoreia exisosei.egw ayto simera mou to esteilan se email kai epatha kokomploko ston egkefalo
<Anoniem4l> eixa akousei apo ena filo pou eixe sti sxolh tou ena analogo mathima, kati me lekshs kai arithmous, kai mou eipe oti oi arxaioi eixan sindesi tis ellhnikes leksis me cipher
<Anoniem4l> me cipher dhladh to connection pou eixe h mia leksh me tin allhn den htan mono eniologiko alla kai mathimatiko
<Anoniem4l> mistiria pragmata ahhahaha
<geothom230> orai einai mou aresoun aytes oi faseis giati eixan oraia ypologistika systimata stin arxaiotita ti na mas kanei o quantum ypolosgistis emeis exoume Pythagora
<Anoniem4l> ee nai etsi einai
<Anoniem4l> genika exw katalavei oti ama thes na grapseis kalo kwdika thelei tromera mathimatika se simio ptixiou apo panepistimio
<geothom230> sxetiko einai ayto
<Anoniem4l> eixa lavei meros se ena challenge pou eixe kanei h google, kai meta apo ena simio den ginotan xwris tromeres gnwseis mathimatikon... eixa paei sto ##math edw sto freenode kai pali me to zori katalavaina ti eprepe na kanw
<Anoniem4l> wait na sou deiksw ti puzzle mou eixan valei
<geothom230> eixa ena filo pou eimstan synexeia sto internet cafe egw prospathousa na mathw diktya cisco kai aytos programatze o keratas se assebly
<Anoniem4l> http://pastebin.com/Vb0L29xw
<Anoniem4l> h lush tou eksou problhmatos mou fanike para poly poliplokh
<geothom230> https://weakdh.org/imperfect-forward-secrecy.pdf
<geothom230> Fix my phone, minion!
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaa kalo kai ayto
<Anoniem4l> exw dokimasei na kanw reverse engineer diafora binaries (milodas peri assembly) kai mou fanika para poly diskolo....
<Anoniem4l> fanike*
<Anoniem4l> prepei na ksereis ta operating system internals kala
<Anoniem4l> h glwssa h assembly den einai kai kati tromera disnoito
<Anoniem4l> to thema einai na kses to operating system pou trexei tin assembly kai auto einai to duskolo :(
<Anoniem4l> nai eixe humour h google :p
<geothom230> aytos epaize to pliktrologio gia plaka me assembly kai mou elege se emana ferto se mena na to programmatiso kai sto ekane se xrono de te
<Anoniem4l> bravo tou
<Anoniem4l> gia ti epoxh milame omos?
<geothom230> tora to paidi vrisketai stin ollandia se mia etairia
<Anoniem4l> wres wres tha ithela na eixa genithei kamia 10 xronia prin na prolavena ta operating systems pio apla kai na epeza mazi tous me assembly :D
<Anoniem4l> kerato: esu mou eleges gia epoxes MS-DOS kai assembly?
<Anoniem4l> h o kilon htane?
<kilon> ego imoyn
<Anoniem4l> yeap
<Anoniem4l> wraies epoxes e?
<Anoniem4l> pffffff
<geothom230> egw prolava se disketes tis bell to unix alla pote den irthan sta xeria mou
<kilon> i assembly itan poly apli
<kilon> tora einai ena makrinari mexri to olympo
<Anoniem4l> ahahaa etsi akribws kilon
<kilon> piga na matho assembly gia macos kai moy leei
<kilon> "asto megale den to exeis, pigene gia kafe"
<kilon> kai piga gia kafe
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaxaax
<geothom230> anoniem4l:file mou debianista se eyxaristo gia tin politimi boitheia kai soy euxomai na paei kala to project sou me to cms gia na pareis ta fragkakia sou giati to axizeis
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: na se kala :) kai egw to elpizw na ginei kati
<kilon> ithele i kathe entoli align the stack kai paparies
<geothom230> den thelei agxos
<geothom230> kai egw to exw to gamimeno to agxos
<Anoniem4l> pio poly piesh para agxos
<Anoniem4l> pleon o programatismos einai toso mainstream pou exei poly lao sto xwro ergasias
<Anoniem4l> kai einai duskola ta pragmata
<kilon> den thelei kopo
<kilon> thelei
<kilon> psixofarmaka
<Anoniem4l> XAXAAXXA
<kilon> ekatsa na matho prosfata kai assembly gia Z80
<kilon> gia na programmatiso se amstrad cpc 6128
<kilon> not that bad
<Anoniem4l> >not that bad
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxa
<kilon> se sxesi me to macos , 10 fores pio eykoli
<Anoniem4l> makes sense :p
<kilon> pistevo einai kalo na ksekinas me apli platforma
<kilon> miloysa me ena paidi kai kati paromoio moy eipan oti kanoyn sto panepistimio
<kilon> nomizo kai ekei tin z80 didaskan
<geothom230> amiga commondore tin thimaste katholou?
<Anoniem4l> genithika ligo meta apo otan epapse na kukloforei :p
<simosx> asm is back, https://github.com/nemasu/asmttpd
<geothom230> tin epoxi pou gennithikes itan mia xara ta paidia pou geniountai tora exoun xasei tin mpala8-)
<Anoniem4l> isxiei, oso paei xirotereuei to kako
<kilon> kai i amiga z80 i kati paromoio einai
<kilon> nai alla tote i assembly itan mainstream
<kilon> tora pleon exei ena soro glosses me poly kales epidoseis
<kilon> tote i assembly i tipota
<kilon> tora elaxistoi xrisimopoioyn assembly
<kilon> kai na soy po , akoma kai tote na kaneis programma se assembly itan xali mayro
<kilon> pio apli
<kilon> all den epave na einai assembly
<Anoniem4l> e daksi, ta operating system internals htane poly pio apla omws
<kilon> nai alla
<kilon> protimo ton python moy
<Anoniem4l> o pythonas panta se kouvalaei sti plath tou
<Anoniem4l> mono pou mporei na paei ligo arga
<Anoniem4l> alla kouvalaei
<kilon> ama argei to rixneis mia vivliothiki python se C kai paei sfera
<Anoniem4l> veveos, uparxoun diaforoi tropoi optimization
<kilon> to na grafeis assembly einai san na kaneis eksorkismo
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxxaaxaxxaax
<kilon> se xilious daimonismenous
<kilon> taytoxronos
<Anoniem4l> simfwnw apolytos
<kilon> python einai san an aploneis ladi se victoria secret modelo
<Anoniem4l> :D
<kilon> alla ama thes low level
<kilon> Assembly is the way
<Anoniem4l> more like inline assembly, kati C kai ASM h C++ kai ASM
<kilon> poly pio aplo
<kilon> alla apo tin stigmi poy yparxei i C , dyskolo na protimiseis assembly
<Anoniem4l> nai isxiei
<Anoniem4l> to kentro (C)entre einai to balance
<Anoniem4l> ASM <-> C(entre) <-> python ktl
<kilon> apo oso ksero akoma kai oi drivers ginontai se C
<Anoniem4l> linux kernel = C
<Anoniem4l> :D
<kilon> ego poy asxoloyme me blender, gia 3d graphica, poy i taxytita paizei tairastio rolo, to 75% einai C/C++/ObjC kai 25% python
<kilon> katholoy assembly apo oso ksero
<Anoniem4l> e nai pleon megala project se assembly den uparxoun
<Anoniem4l> megala project tou tupou operating system ktl
<Anoniem4l> uparxoun men
<Anoniem4l> alla den exoun ola ta fwta panw tous
<Anoniem4l> kilon: asxolise me 3dstudiomax?
<geothom230> kilon:kane kamia tainia me ton programmatismo stin arxaia ellada tha xesteis sto talaro i' tin bitconia
<kilon> 3dsmax ksekinisa to 1999
<kilon> alla pleon mono blender
<geothom230> einai kalo to blender
<Anoniem4l> kilon: o aderfos mou kanei didaktoriko panw sto 3dstudiomax, ena plugin, gia arxitektoniki
<kilon> geothom230: apo xesimo allo tipota
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaaaa
<geothom230> mpa se kalo amana ksana ipasin
<kilon> ti epathes ?
<geothom230> tpt
<geothom230> tha sas steilw gia douleia stin akixampara se ligo
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxxaaxax
<geothom230> tha sas erxontai ta mikra anime japs epanw sas kai eseis tha prepei na programatisete se 5 lepta kwdiak
<geothom230> kwdika ithela na pw
<geothom230> tha sas kanw dwro ayto http://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcsteps.gr%2F1308-choosing-the-perfect-monitor%2F&ei=t6RcVf75M4TdUdz9gHg&bvm=bv.93756505,d.d24&psig=AFQjCNEDcuAQx6E4GhAEqyjFtJNtusDNjA&ust=1432221229185690 ston anoniem4l kai ton kilon
<geothom230> mipos ekana lathos miso
<Anoniem4l> mallon
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> http://cdn.pcsteps.gr/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/miscellaneous_hardware_choosing_a_monitor_multiplemonitors.jpg ela ayto einai
<geothom230> ena aplo tyiko ergastiri programmatisti
<kilon> geothom230: exo imac, apo monitor eimai mia xara
<kilon> tzi tzi
<Anoniem4l> twra exw 3 othones, 1 laptop me othoni kai 2 othones me desktop
<geothom230> poso to pires
<Anoniem4l> kalokeraki tha parw kenourgio pc
<Anoniem4l> mporei na parw kai kama othoni :p
<Anoniem4l> kamia*
<geothom230> aaa esis me xeperasate eimai akoma stin arxi ege
<kilon> ton imac ?
<geothom230> nai
<kilon> 2000 eyro
<geothom230> ooooohhh i kardia mou
<kilon> me tin 27'' othoni retina
<geothom230> kala einai poses inches
<geothom230> tora thew ta xapia mou
<kilon> nai alla ego toys kratao toys ypologistes
<geothom230> darwin kernel kai den simazevete
<kilon> o proigoymenos ton eixa 7 xronia
<geothom230> kali fasi
<kilon> aytos exeis analysi 2560 x 1440
<geothom230> mi les alla katarew
<kilon> giati ?
<kilon> edo evgale 5k monitor
<geothom230> piece of art is apple
<Anoniem4l> to desktop mou einai 7-8 xronon
<kilon> vasika 5k imac o opoios einai pio ftinos kai apo 4k montitor :D
<geothom230> exei zfs filesystem na paw ston tafo pio grigora
<geothom230> kala einai kai ta dekstop
<kilon> Anoniem4l: etsi imoy kai ego, 7 xronia ton ixa ton allaksa perisi
<kilon> nai den me volevei o laptop
<kilon> exo ena macbook air kai pianei skoni
<kilon> kai einai super voliko
<geothom230> kanto dwro ston anoniem4l
<kilon> kai android tablet
<geothom230> technofrek
<kilon> :D
<kilon> an to eperna doran sigoyra tha to ekana dorean
<kilon> :D
<geothom230> eimaste gia kamia defcon.org
<kilon> ti einai toyto ore ?
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaaxxa
<Anoniem4l> kilon: hacking conference
<geothom230> einai ola ta kala paidia pou pigainoun team kai ginetai tou koutrouli o gamos
<kilon> a nai arkei na min ksexaso na valo to kalodio stin mpriza
<Anoniem4l> axxaxa
<kilon> geothom230: ti glossa programmatismoy vasanizeis ?
<kilon> ego python kai Pharo
<Anoniem4l> egw kserw C/C++, python, PHP, BASH, twra teleftea paizw me CSS/HTML kai javascript
<geothom230> egw mpira kai pitogyro gnorizw
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaaa
<Anoniem4l> :P
<geothom230> html5,nypiaka python kai bash script alla pio poli mou arexoun ta diktya se epipedo blackhat.com
<Anoniem4l> epikindinh h javascript pou lete magkes
<kilon> eiste asteria kai asteries
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaxa
<geothom230> eseis eiste theoi me ayta pou xerete me vraxikiklosate
<kilon> to mono epikindino tis JS einai oti tha se kanei na sympathiseis kai tin assembly
<Anoniem4l> kai pou ta kserw to esodima mou einai 0$ auth ti stigmh
<Anoniem4l> opote tzampa ta kserw
<Anoniem4l> kilon XAXAXAXAXA
<kilon> den nomizo oti pio frankenstein glossa apo tin JS na yparxei
<Anoniem4l> isxiei
<kilon> an kai akouo kosmo na paramulaei gia tin Combol
<Anoniem4l> lol
<geothom230> mazepte apo douleies tou kwlou kai kante ena taksidakis stin defcon tha sas anoixei i eppagelamtiki drastiriotita sas
<kilon> to epiko me tin JS einai to kalytero vivlio tis einai "Javascript the good parts"
<kilon> meta apo ayto , den yparxei sxolio
<geothom230> yparxei re paidia i pascal kai i delphi
<geothom230> ?
<kilon> apo Delphi erxomai
<kilon> gamei
<kilon> kai akoma exei mpoliko kosmo
<Anoniem4l> episis arketa malware pezoun se delphi
<kilon> tora exei kai analogo open source, Free Pascal + Lazarus
<kilon> http://www.lazarus-ide.org/
<kilon> to opoio einai kai symvato me Delphi
<kilon> stin ousia to .NET apo Delphi ksekinise
<kilon> o idios typos ta eftiakse kai ta dyo apla se diaforetikes etaireies
<Anoniem4l> episis kati eixe parei to mati mou gia .NET se linux
<kilon> meso MONO
<kilon> apo oso ksero doyleyei alla den exei poly kosmo
<kilon> paizei episeis kai se iOS
<kilon> kai macos
<kilon> den eimai sigoyros gia android omos
<kilon> alla logika
<geothom230> kali fasi o lazaros devra exo
<kilon> einai kopia toy Delphi
<kilon> remkae vevaia alla akoloythaei pista
<kilon> ego xrisimopoio kati analogo , alla se dynamic language
<kilon> fantasoy an pername to Delphi kai to mixarame me Python
<kilon> Pharo
<kilon> http://pharo.org/
<Anoniem4l> idea den exw apo delphi
<kilon> i oysia einai oti exeis ena IDE poy paei xeri xeri me tin glossa
<kilon> gia R.A.D (Rapid Application Development)
<kilon> vevaio o pharo kanei kai live coding, diladi programmatizeis mia efarmogi eno i efarmogi soy trexei
<Anoniem4l>  Create a class (by Kilon)
<Anoniem4l> Instance variables (by Kilon)
<Anoniem4l> Workspace variables (by Kilon)
<Anoniem4l> kilon autoprosopos?
<Anoniem4l> XAXAXA
<kilon> einai diladi san zontanos organismos
<kilon> eimai diasimos , eimai i paris hilton ton glosson programmatismoy
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaxaxa
<Anoniem4l> sovara
<Anoniem4l> esu eisai?
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<kilon> ego
<Anoniem4l> nice
<kilon> o enas kai monadikos kilon
<Anoniem4l> >Playlist for all Kilon Tutorials
<kilon> nai vazan ena ena ta tutorials kai toys leo "palikaria exo ftiaksei playlist"
<Anoniem4l> ama einai simptosi auto pou egine twra einai poly tragiko
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxxaxaxaxa
<kilon> ti symptosi ? an kai ola se ptosi einai se aytin tin xora
<Anoniem4l> oh shit
<Anoniem4l> twra eida to youtube acc
<Anoniem4l> esu eisai
<Anoniem4l> lol
<kilon> me ksereis prosopika ?
<Anoniem4l> no
<kilon> a ok
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> apla einai ellhnas + nickname kilon
<Anoniem4l> == 90% esu
<Anoniem4l> watching your tuts now
<kilon> ama kaneis google "kilon" ta perissoterao koryfaia links eimai ego
<geothom230> eeeee who are u called KILON???? emmmmm
<geothom230> GOD is speaking tou u my friend KILON!!!!
<kilon> o_O
<geothom230> o kilon se rolo moysi me tis deka entoles tis C...
<kilon> Geia soy Thee, Thee den exeis ton theo soy
<geothom230> GEia sou paidi mou...
<kilon> nomizo oti prepei na mioseis tis mpyres
<geothom230> oxi re esi mia xara einai
<Anoniem4l> axaxxaaxxaaxax
<geothom230> root:chmod:777 127.0.0.1
<geothom230> tha pao sto spi ti mou 127.0.0.1
<kilon> password: PrepeiNaMiosoTisMpyres
<geothom230> donttrustkilon.trojan
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaxaxaa
<kilon> :|
<Anoniem4l> twra me IPv6 to 127.0.0.1 tha xathei :'(
<geothom230> mpouaxaxaxaxaxa
 * kilon update his code
<Anoniem4l> ::1
<Anoniem4l> ^
<kilon> poy to eidate to 127.0.1
<kilon> sto video moy ?
<Anoniem4l> egw den to da pouthena, apla to commentara epeidh to eida apo ton geothom230
<Anoniem4l> watching this atm
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol5ivaEATLQ
<geothom230> simera irthe sto irakleio o richard stallman
<kilon> oraios
<kilon> o agios stallman
<Anoniem4l> kalh fash to dot sto telos
<Anoniem4l> san protash
<geothom230> vre tzanampeti kilon pou to evrikes aytin tin fasin
<geothom230> o faros tis alexandroupolis einai
<geothom230> i o faros tis alexandreias
<kilon> Anoniem4l: akrivos, kai genika i glossa miazei me agglika xoris na einai verbose
<kilon> geothom230: ton pharo ?
<geothom230> yeap
<kilon> imoyn sto kanali #emacs edo sto irc
<geothom230> awesome
<kilon> giati mathaina emacs kai common lisp kai rotisa ta palikaria ekei
<kilon> "paidia oraio to emacs den leo alla moy ti dinei to text based interface , that itan poly oraio o emacs na eixe GUIS"
<geothom230> lisp eida stin tainia chappie robot kali fasi
<kilon> kai enas moy protine to Squeak
<geothom230> kai exei ubuntu sta computers tous
<geothom230> texniki noimosini
<kilon> den eixa idea apo Smalltalk
<kilon> kai apo to Squeak perasa sto Pharo
<kilon> lisp para poly kali
<kilon> alla me tin common lisp epesa se poly snobaria
<kilon> toys elega moy aresei o python
<kilon> ilithio me anevazen kai me katevazan
<kilon> oxi oloi
<kilon> alla eixe poly snobarisma
<kilon> san glossa i lisp einai foveri
<kilon> kai alitheia na legetai otan matheis lisp kseneroneis me tis alles glosses programmatismoy
<kilon> an den evriska ton Pharo tha emena common lisp, i Clojure
<kilon> kai xrisimpoio ton Pharo mazi me python
<kilon> kai eimai kalymenos
<Anoniem4l> emena maresei para poly to C syntax kai to python syntax
<Anoniem4l> eidika to C mou exei afisei psixologika
<Anoniem4l> lol
<kilon> gia ayto min matheis lisp :D
<kilon> gia na synexisoyn na soy aresoyn
<kilon> aaa
<kilon> leo kai ego
<kilon> giati o python se dyskoleyei ?
<Anoniem4l> no oute kan
<Anoniem4l> to antitheto
<Anoniem4l> lol
<kilon> pinete poly edo mesa
<Anoniem4l> apla maresei pio poly to C syntax epeidh mou kathete poly kala sto mati
<kilon> san tsimpla ena pragma
<Anoniem4l> axXAXA
<geothom230> http://www.slideshare.net/pharoproject/
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaax
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaa
<geothom230> ti pineis kai den mas dineis kilon
<kilon> to feggari
<Anoniem4l> moonshine
<geothom230> ayto einai tis lilith pare ta kouvadakia sou kai se allon planiti pane
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxax kilon egw exw na piw 2-3 mhnes
<Anoniem4l> twra gia ton geothom230 den kserw
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxxa
<kilon> exete kana project poy doyleyete ?
<geothom230> noop
<Anoniem4l> ena website
<kilon> link ?
<Anoniem4l> pou mou vgazei ti psuxh
<Anoniem4l> den einai uploaded pouthena
<Anoniem4l> otan einai ready tha sou deiksw :)
<kilon> kala min thimoneis
<geothom230> kai gamw ton dithiravo kaname simera kali  fasi
<Anoniem4l> mia mikrh dwsh: http://puu.sh/hUh01/f006a1c6f8.png
<kilon> oraio fainetai
<Anoniem4l> kaloutsiko einai
<kilon> moy aresoyn i stroggyles gonies
<kilon> kai skia
<kilon> mia xara
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/hUh6R/0cc6e6e6fc.png
<kilon> tha mporoysa na fantasto ton eayto moy web designer
<Anoniem4l> ahahaaahh
<kilon> fantazomai einai template ayto
<kilon> den to eftiakses apo to miden
<kilon> ortho ?
<Anoniem4l> no
<Anoniem4l> ola apo to 0
<Anoniem4l> ola omos
<kilon> !!!
<Anoniem4l> ektos apto slider
<kilon> a ekanes poly kali douleia
<kilon> eyge
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/hUh9E/2b728b6fa1.png
<Anoniem4l> den eimai monos
<Anoniem4l> mazi me ena filo
<kilon> vale kena metaksi ton koytion kai ton labels
<Anoniem4l> sto register exw ajax validator gia username/em-mail
<Anoniem4l> e-mail*
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/hUhe4/79dda00297.png
<geothom230> mpravo kali doulitsa ekanes
<Anoniem4l> einai ergasia gia tin sxolh
<Anoniem4l> alla exw valei pneumatika dikeomata gia na mi mou tin fane
<geothom230> parakalw ton kyr doctor kilon na pei kati
<Anoniem4l> kai tin poulhsw kapws
<Anoniem4l> kai na*
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/hUhkJ/38cdf62b97.png
<kilon> ti na po ? to eipa
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/hUhn0/a302268f70.png
<Anoniem4l> douleuw twra gia search implementation kai comments
<Anoniem4l> o filos mou kanei improve to overall design
<Anoniem4l> epishs einai compatible se kathe resolution
<Anoniem4l> http://puu.sh/hUhwJ/2a3b5176c1.jpg
<Anoniem4l> thelei douleia akoma.
<kilon> βημα βημα
<geothom230> anoniem4l: mrpavo sou pantos tha to vreis eisai gatoni
<Anoniem4l> makari
<Anoniem4l> alla den thelw na asxolithw epagelmatika me web-design
<Anoniem4l> maresei to back-end dev
<geothom230> ligo apo ola einai kala
<Anoniem4l> nai sigoura
<Anoniem4l> giafto asxoloume epeidh einai kalo na exeis mia idea apola
<kilon> εχει ψωμι το web design στην Ελλάδα ?
<Anoniem4l> den paizei rolo
<Anoniem4l> genika exei psomi to web-design
<kilon> καλα εξω λιγο πολύ ολα τα ψηφιακα εχουν ψωμί
<Anoniem4l> yep
<Anoniem4l> kilon: eksoteriko eisai?
<geothom230> stin ellada den axizei me ayta pou kanetai kalytera sto exoteriko kai tha vgalete gousta trela kai me gkomenes
<kilon> απο οσο ξερω μια στατική ιστοσελίδα κάνει καπου στο 1000 ευρω
<kilon> δεν ειναι άσχημα
<Anoniem4l> an tin poulhseis apoklistika
<Anoniem4l> nai
<kilon> ναι
<Anoniem4l> egw skeftome na to paw alliws me licenses
<kilon> στο Τζατζικιστάν είμαι
<Anoniem4l> what the hell
<Anoniem4l> loll
<Anoniem4l> yoghurt ftw
<kilon> είναι διπλα στο Πιταγυροσταν
<geothom230> apo athina einai o kilon
<kilon> ήμουν Αγγλία 5 χρόνια
<geothom230> tyxerakia
<kilon> εφαγα συννεφιά και γύρισα
<geothom230> sto launcaster isoun mipos
<kilon> τυχερος που είμαι Αθήνα ή που πήγα αγγλία ?
<geothom230> England
<kilon> όχι ήμουν κοντά στο λονδίνο
<geothom230> suburbs
<kilon> Chelmsford 3 χρόνια , St. Albans 2 χρόνια
<geothom230> aaa den ta xerw
<kilon> το δεύτερο ειναι κάτω απο το Luton
<Anoniem4l> kalh fash to eksoteriko
<Anoniem4l> exw paei barkelonh me 7hmerh sto lukeio
<kilon> η οργάνωση των Άγγλων είναι επική
<Anoniem4l> brb
<kilon> το Chelmsford είναι μητρόπολη του Essex
<geothom230> barkeloni katalonia la sa grada familia idrabaxo
<Anoniem4l> si mon hermano
<Anoniem4l> lol
<kilon>  hola
<geothom230> o kilon richard the king with weapons of C
<geothom230> gracias senior
<Anoniem4l> kilon on the pharon with C grade of weapons
<geothom230> hola
<kilon> den grafo C kardia moy
<Anoniem4l> kilon on the pharon with C grade of weapon*
<Anoniem4l> rhyme ^^^^
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaxaa
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaxaaxxa
<kilon> Φαρος
<geothom230> eimaste trelokomeia gmt
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxaxax
<Anoniem4l> brb
<kilon> etsi etsi einai to pio ftino
<kilon> tsampa trela
<geothom230> ti einai mayro kai se akolouthaei?
<kilon> to xali moy
<kilon> ?
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaa nai
<geothom230> ti einai prasino kai anevokatebainei
<geothom230> ?
<kilon> o @#$% toy Hulk ?
<geothom230> ena mpizeli mesa se asanser
<geothom230> kalo eeee
<kilon> ti einai kokkino kai trexei ?
<geothom230> ee
<geothom230> pcbsd
<kilon> i omeleta
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa afou den einai kokkino
<kilon> giati mipos trexei ?
<geothom230> ouxaxxaxaxaxaaa
<kilon> pos den mas exoyn kickarei kai banarei kai ksanakickarei , den gnorizo
<geothom230> afou den yparxei moderator
<geothom230> mon botakia exei
<kilon> eleytheria
<geothom230> i thanatos
<kilon> :D
<kilon> ti leei to irakleio ?
<geothom230> athina apo peristeri se kovw na eisai
<kilon> konta epeses
<geothom230> aigalew
<kilon> petroypoli imoyn
<geothom230> kali perioxi alla egw pigaina mpoyrnazi
<geothom230> exw oraia pipinia
<kilon> to exo faei me to koytali
<geothom230> exei oraia pipinia
<kilon> ellada eimaste pantoy oraia pipinia exei
<geothom230> salonik exeis erthei katholou
<kilon> perissotero i eparxia
<kilon> nai exo anevei dyo fores
<geothom230> eparxia einai orai sto metsovo
<Anoniem4l> back
<kilon> exo erata me ta xania
<geothom230> me ena laptop na kaneis ton guru sta bouna
<kilon> me vlepo na tin kano gia ekei
<geothom230> kriti me ton ipsiloroti
<kilon> protima beach bar katastaseis
<kilon> I am son of the beach
<Anoniem4l> lleuta magkes, me leuta pame padou
<geothom230> to exw barethei pia thelw se vouna me ta paidia tis nyxtas lykous
<kilon> ti na ta kaneis ta lefta stin kriti
<geothom230> pane agia napa
<Anoniem4l> kala kai ta vouna alla xwris internet den pame pouthena
<kilon> exo ena soro filoys kriti xoris lefta kai pernane mia xara
<geothom230> ftixneis diko sou
<geothom230> tou tsampa i mana den pethane telika
<kilon> exo 100 kb/s syndesi edo, i giagia moy exei 1 mb/s sta xania
<geothom230> kritikatsi to kopeli mas
<Anoniem4l> thelw kapia mera na exw google fiber
<Anoniem4l> den me niazei tipota allo
<geothom230> i tsikoudiea kai ta rakomela mou aresoun
<geothom230> party me ouza
<Anoniem4l> to experience tou 1 GB/s prepei na einai monadiko
<geothom230> anoniem4l:
<kilon> na se po me 400 kb/s eimai mia xara
<Anoniem4l> egw den pinw tipota pleon
<geothom230> anoniem4l:tha se steilw palo alto ekei pou imoun prin 2 xronia sto googel village tsampa ola
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaxaxa
<Anoniem4l> lol geothom230
<Anoniem4l> axxxx to tsigaro prepei na kopso mono
<Anoniem4l> pfff
<geothom230> egw to ekopsa efosonn tin epatha
<Anoniem4l> :(
<Anoniem4l> posa xronia kapnizes?
<geothom230> edw kai 5 xronia eimai clean up
<Anoniem4l> egw kapnizw apo 15 kai eimai 21
<geothom230> 3 paketa 25aria san arapis 12xronia
<Anoniem4l> egw strifta aforologita, 2,5eu 50grams apo skopia old holdborn aspro
<Anoniem4l> toulaxiston den xanw lefta apo auto
<Anoniem4l> alla kai pali poly kako kanei stin ugeia
<geothom230> xaneis tin ygeia sou omos
<Anoniem4l> nai auto akribws
<geothom230> kai egw apo magkia klania kai eksaptisi xekinisa to kwlotsigaro kai me miose se polla alla tora niotho pio kalytera afou tin pathaineis meta bazeis myalo thes den thes
<Anoniem4l> daksi na se pw tin alithia egw goustarw to tsigaro se ena vathmo
<Guest4785> Γεια σας. Στην προσθαφαίρεση προγραμμάτων μου βγάζει το μνμ Υπήρξε αποτυχία στο σύστημα διαχείρισης λογισμικού. Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε για κατεστραμμένα πακέτα με τον διαχειριστή πακέτων Synaptic, για τα δικαιώματα του αρχείου και την ορθότη
<Anoniem4l> den to kana pote gia pozeria
<Anoniem4l> alla den einai katholou kalo, niwtho tin diafora akoma kai sth skepsh tou egkefalou, tin epiroh pou exei/kanei
<geothom230> o kathenas xerei kala ton eauto tou den tha ton valw egw myalo
<Anoniem4l> sxedon kathe mera sikonome to prwi kkai lew den tha kapnisw kai olo lew ade akoma mia mera
<Anoniem4l> tragikh katastash :p
<geothom230> ayto exei mpei sto aima sou opos me exigise o doctor
<Anoniem4l> koita, mia periodo prin kana xrono gia 1 vdomada den eixa fragka gia tipota oute gia tsigara, kai tin evgaza me 1 tsigaro max tin mera
<geothom230> otan epatha polikystikitida ta eida ola kai penikillini megaton to katapolemesa kai etsi zw tora kai se milao
<Anoniem4l> nai men eixa uperedash alla htan apodekto se ena vathmo, dhladh aneta to koveis ama to pareis apofash
<geothom230> to tsigaro einai ethistiko kai ama to steritheis ginese thirio to exw perasei kai ayto to stadio
<Anoniem4l> Guest4785: pio einai to problhma sou akribws?
<Anoniem4l> nai isxiei u uperedash kai to tsitoma nevron
<Anoniem4l> h*
<kilon> etsi einai kai ego pote den kapnisa alla ksero pos ethistiko einai
<kilon> eixa thyo me fimatiosi kai miso pneymona kai pali kapnize
<talos-mintgr> 9η εβδομάδα χωρίς μια τζουρίτσα, απο προηγούμενη κατηγορία αράπη, μαυρου σκύλου, και ταμ-ταμ-ταμ
<Anoniem4l> pwpwpw prepei na to kopso epigodos
<Anoniem4l> etsi prepei na me varesei h trela na to parw apofash
<kilon> einai thema na fas to palouki
<kilon> eykolo den einai
<kilon> kaka ta psemata
<talos-mintgr> Απλά μια μερα ξύπνησα και είπα οχι για κανένα ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Και πριν 2 μέρες είχα πάρει 2κιλά καπνό χύμα
<Anoniem4l> nice talos-mintgr
<geothom230> Ήταν μιά  πάμπλουτη Ξανθιά επιχερηματίας. Κάποια στιγμή, της τυχαίνει μια στραβή και χάνει τα πάντα. Απελπισμένη, πηγαίνει  σε μια γέφυρα με σκοπό να βάλει τέρμα στη ζωή της. Εκεί που είναι  έτοιμη να πέσει στο κενό, την αρπάζει ένα χέρι και 
<geothom230> - Κορίτσι  μου, λέει ο γέρος. Τι είναι αυτό που πας να κάνεις; Τρελάθηκες;
<geothom230> - Τι θες ρε γέρο; Παράτα μας.
<geothom230> - Κορίτσι μου, ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ; Ο Αϊ-Βασίλης. Ίσως μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω!
<geothom230> - Ασε με, ρε Αϊ-Βασίλη! Είχα λεφτά, είχα αμάξια, γκόμενους, λούσα ! Τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα.
<talos-mintgr> Min lete sexistika. Μας ακούει το Euaki
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxxaax
<geothom230> exceeding flooding efage o pidgin dexometha attack
<geothom230> Oraios o programmatismos alla kai to gelio exei alli xari
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: ti soi diktia ksereis an dexese attack? :p
<geothom230> kanenas re file mou den einai secure einai o kanonas tis astoxias kai tis apotyxias
<Anoniem4l> egw pali trefw mia diaforetikh apopsh
<talos-mintgr> Τι καλός netadm είναι ένας που δεν έχει ποτέ δεχτεί attack?
<Anoniem4l> pisteuw oti to insecurity einai enas mythos
<geothom230> kai oi admin tin patane
<Anoniem4l> SYN proxy + rate limit
<Anoniem4l> best you can do
<geothom230> ama xtypane synexeia ta ssl key i mama nsa einai pantou
<Anoniem4l> mi usareis SSL
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> edw  ton tor ton esteile sta tartara i mama nsa
<Anoniem4l> TLS 1.2 + strong certs
<kilon> gia pes to anekdoto
<Anoniem4l> episis to tor einai american government project
<geothom230> kai ayto einai paixnidaki tis mama nsa
<Anoniem4l> exei backdoors mesa
<geothom230> to tor to kataskevase to poleiko naytiko tis amerikis gia ypotithemeni epikoinonia
<Anoniem4l> yep
<Anoniem4l> alla kai pou egine open-source project pali exoun backdoors mesa
<Anoniem4l> epitides
<kilon> poleiko naytiko ? giati oxi to tropiko naytiko ?
<Anoniem4l> lol
<geothom230> alles gut
<kilon> mas tin eida tora oi vorioi eksipnakides
<Anoniem4l> ti kalutero apo 10.000 seires C!!!
<talos-mintgr> 10.000 σειρές σε VHDL
<kilon> 10.001 ?
<geothom230> ayto to eidate ti paizei https://iguru.gr/2015/05/20/47401/logjam-ssl-vulnerable/
<Anoniem4l> AXXAAX VHDL
<Anoniem4l> kalh h sizitisi paides, efuga gia upnous, tha ta poume ksana aurio :)
<geothom230> https://iguru.gr/2015/05/18/47344/phuctor-cracks-rsa-4096-bit-keys/
<geothom230> https://www.secnews.gr/93330/%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%84%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CF%81%CF%89%CF%84%CE%AE%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1-%CF%85%CF%80%CF%8C%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%B7-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%B1%CF%83/
<geothom230> tespa
<geothom230> https://letsencrypt.org/
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-21
<Anoniem4l> kallhmeres kerato
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres*
<kerato> hi
<assurbanipal> kalhmera
<kerato> hi
<Anoniem4l> kalhmera assurbanipal
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<salih-emin> ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για όσους θέλουν να δουν ενσηντομία τα init συστήματα http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/initializing-and-managing-services-linux-past-present-and-future
<Anoniem4l> good morning salih-emin
<talos-mintgr> Kanena admin ?
<Anoniem4l> talos-mintgr: wat
<talos-mintgr> Τα εχωσα σε ενα τυπα στα φατσομπουκ. Αμα ειναι βαρυ σβησε μας και τους δυο
<Anoniem4l> lol
<talos-mintgr> Ετσι τα λένε "καποιοι" πισω απο τις κουρτίνες και "σβηνουν" οτι δεν τους αρέσει
<talos-mintgr> Τα συμπεράμστα δικά σας ...
<geothom230> geia sou simosx
<simosx> geothom230, kalispera
<geothom230> geia sou talos-mintgr
<Anoniem4l> hello
<geothom230> hello
<geothom230> ola ta kala paidia edw einai
<Anoniem4l> :D
<geothom230> le le le iiiii
<geothom230> akoute amon amarth the best metal for linux users
<Anoniem4l> twra akouw rap
<Anoniem4l> alla mias pou aneferes metal
<Anoniem4l> steile kana link, goustarw kai metal
<geothom230> nightwish akous
<Anoniem4l> den exw akousei
<Anoniem4l> vasika
<Anoniem4l> kati exei parei to mati mou
<Anoniem4l> alla den exw katsei na akousw
<geothom230> nightwish i want my tears back youtube
<geothom230> amon amarth we shall destroy kommatara norde music
<Anoniem4l> vazw nightwish gia arxh
<geothom230> rotten christ nemecic gamati alla den tha sou aresoun ama eisai xristianos
<geothom230> iced earth drakoula kommatara
<Anoniem4l> no den pisteuw ta vivlia
<Anoniem4l> iced earth goustarw poly
<geothom230> aaaa poulaki mou kryfi poutanitsa kai esi
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxxa
<Anoniem4l> slave of the dark + pure evil ta agapimena mou
<geothom230> egw pantos genithika me iron maiden deep purple led zeppelin lynanrd skynanrd ozzy kai black sabbath acdc kai telos metallica
<Anoniem4l> classic
<geothom230> me ayta galouxithika me ayta tha pethanw
<geothom230> mia zwi METAL san to LINUX
<geothom230> periodika metal hammer kai liga exarxeia kai navarinou kai balaoritou ayti itan zwi re file
<geothom230> asimos o theos
<geothom230> o nikolakis
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxxa
<geothom230> oraies epoxes pou tis nostalgw san ena paidaki mikro
<geothom230> twra den akous metal akous malakies mpouzoukia kai malakies trkaliotikes
<geothom230> den lew einai wraia alla san tin metal kelaidaei mesa stin psixi sou tin niotheis tin mousiki
<Anoniem4l> petrelh TUS tsalikh kai ta loipa
<geothom230> otan irthan edw salonika i iron maiden eixa parei me tin parea kamia dekaria mpires kai ta kaname kwlos
<geothom230> ti aidie einai aytes
<geothom230> akou the clash should i stay or should i go now kai epefte i sfaliara apo pantou plakonomastan san ta mikra paidia
<geothom230> headbanging
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaaxax
<geothom230> judas priest painkiller
<geothom230> twisted sister breaking the law tragoudara mexri na vgaleis kerata itan
<geothom230> ase ti me thimises tha xipneis mesa mou to thirio
<geothom230> exeis akousei giaponeziko metal tha patheis plaka miso na vro ton titlo
<geothom230> SUN OF A STARVE - Rage vale dynata ta ixeia apla ta spaei o typakos
<geothom230> tha kanw mia remaster distro apokleistika me heavy metal thema tha klapsoun oloi kai tha anastithei o eddie apo tous iron maiden Linux kick ass
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxaxaxax
<geothom230> live for ever listen only metal and use Linux on computer the best solution
<geothom230> to akouses to iaponeziko metal kali fasi den einai?
<geothom230> i eisagwgi travaei gia mpiniliki poli
<geothom230> meta dinei ena gkazoma trelo mexri na kanei drift kai meta to stamataei
<geothom230> aaaaxxx xalasan kai to silver dollars kai ti tha kanoume twra
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxaxaxax
<Anoniem4l> daksi den maresei toso metal alla den me xalase :P
<geothom230> eytyxos pou iparxei to 8ball kai akoume kanena kalo kelaidisma
<geothom230> 8-)
<geothom230> sto strato gia na ksipnisoume akougame alexander the great iron maiden kai meta caught somewhere in time 666 the number of the best etc...
<geothom230> kales faseis
<geothom230> twra skouriasame
<Anoniem4l> axaxax kalh fash indeed :P
<geothom230> espase i mpiela kai den travaei to gamimeno
<geothom230> pare skoda na skoudas kai peugeot na perpatas
<geothom230> i linkin park oraioi einai paizoun me neyro
<geothom230> fatazese tin paola metalou tha pesei poli gelio kai na leei tis poutanas ginetai...
<geothom230> :-D
<Anoniem4l> kaloi htane oi linkin park
<Anoniem4l> twra teleftea xalasane me tis balades kata tin gnwmh mou
<geothom230> symfwnw kai oi nightwish
<geothom230> efyge i kouklara tarja kai irthe ena partsaklo
<geothom230> pos sou fanike i kavala?
<geothom230> emena den mou arese katholou
<geothom230> protimao pio poli tin alexandroupoli
<geothom230> gmt to pidgin pou evala o mapas den exei dcc na stelneis arxeia kai twra tha valw to hexchat pou ta spaei alla kai to irsii einai gmt
<geothom230> simera eixa mpalomatakia ston pyrina mou
<geothom230> esios ftanoume kernel 4.0version
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: skata polh einai h kavala :D
<geothom230> ayto lew kai egw
<geothom230> https://www.secnews.gr/93394/%CF%83%CE%BF%CE%B2%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%AE-%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%B8%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1-android-browsers-%CE%BF%CE%B4%CE%B7%CE%B3%CE%B5%CE%AF-%CF%83%CE%B5-phishing-attacks/
<geothom230> den yparxei logismiko pou na einai me backdoor kai eypatheia kanena
<geothom230> opos kai oi kryptografiseis tha pesoun san trapouloxarta se ligo
<geothom230> https://iguru.gr/2015/05/21/47433/greek-electronic-army-hacked-free-wifi/
<geothom230> oraioi oi typoi
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: oi anonymous einai mpatsoi
<geothom230> lathos kaneis einai mystikoi praktores exw polla kai gia auta opos me tin diaroi tou snowden ola stimena gia na piasoun labraki texniki social engineering
<geothom230> o stoxos tous einai o kosmos pagkosmios ama ton controllaroun ilektronika to paixnidi teleiwnei GAME OVER
<geothom230> arxizei to skynet kai oi terminators me tous overloaders
<geothom230> tyxaio pou exei parei ta robotika i google
<geothom230> otan imoun stin defcon ta paidia ayto to elegan sinexeia
<Anoniem4l> pio pragma akribws?
<Anoniem4l> episis nai einai "assets" tis amerikanikis kivernisis
<Anoniem4l> kai kanoun research behaviours
<geothom230> irthe kai enas apo to nautiko apostalmenos apo tin mama nssa
<Anoniem4l> mpatsoi enoousa feds, federal assets
<geothom230> ta panta mexri kai tin pordi parakolouthan opos kai to ksisino tou kwlou ola ma ola
<geothom230> oi feds einai pordes mprosta stous praktores tis mama nsa
<Anoniem4l> nai simfono
<geothom230> sto ksanaeipa einai poli epikindinoi
<Anoniem4l> emena padws mou klanoun ta @@ :P
<geothom230> o kevin mitnik etsi tin epathe
<Anoniem4l> eimai ena tipota
<geothom230> mi masas
<Anoniem4l> kai mesa apto tipota ginome ta panta
<Anoniem4l> =]
<geothom230> tha tous kanoume cyberclown
<Anoniem4l> ahahaah
<geothom230> me megala aytia gaidoura oste na parakolouthane aneta
<Anoniem4l> ithela na ksera filotimo san anthrwpoi den exoun?
<Anoniem4l> esto ligo?
<geothom230> des tainia pou sou exw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qpudAhYhpc
<Anoniem4l> einai poly arrwstoi me auta pou kathode kkai kanoun
<geothom230> satanistes einai me simataki tou baal
<Anoniem4l> kalh h tainia?
<geothom230> nai
<Anoniem4l> tha tin dw pio meta :D
<geothom230> tin blackhat tin eida kai ayti einai kali
<Anoniem4l> emena den marese to trailer/concept
<Anoniem4l> poly holywood
<Anoniem4l> an kai tha tin dw kai authn kapia stigmh
<geothom230> to hollywood ama eisai gatoni na piaseis ta yposinidita kommatia tote tha katalaveis polla
<geothom230> oi tainies toy hollywood den einai tainies aples alla prominioun kati megalo kai as to parousiasoun fantastiko
<geothom230> ama thes tainies gia metafortosi mpeka stin www.icefilms.info
<geothom230> exei kala pragmata ana xereis den exei dikous mas ypotitlous ola einai egglezika
<geothom230> kai ayto me tis eylogies tis DMCA
<geothom230> http://www.parapolitika.gr/parapolitikablog/red-shoes/%CE%B7%CE%BF%CF%84-%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B4%CE%B5-%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BE%CE%B5-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BF kai ena dialimataki gia na xekoursti to linux
<geothom230> trelei hackerou einai to mwro
<Anoniem4l> axaxxaaxxa
<geothom230> thelei mia ydropsixi ston epexergasti tis
<Anoniem4l> xaaxxaxa
<geothom230> kai ena utpRJ45 10 metron na tin syndeso kala
<geothom230> tha tis rimaxo to routeraki tis me ssh remote tha mpw me fora
<geothom230> gia tin parti tis tha tis kanw ena oraio metasploit na mathei
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2610-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2610-1/>
<geothom230> ooopp to euaki mas enimeronei
<geothom230> thanx euaki for infoz
<geothom230> ti sou einai i automatopoiisi
<geothom230> time is on my side....yes i can
<geothom230> http://www.ascoos.com/
<geothom230> cms kai ayto
<geothom230> ainte tin kanw gia ligo
<Anoniem4l> hello kilon, talos-mintgr
<kilon> "Talos" einai to omoma to proto moy moysikoy moy album
<kilon> to opoio miloyse gia ton mytho toy Taloy
<Anoniem4l> lol
<kilon> den kano plaka
<kilon> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_music.cfm?bandID=552678
<kilon> kalispera :)
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah
<kilon> gargaliesai eykola esy
<kilon> na to koitakseis
<Anoniem4l> eimai kefatos
<Anoniem4l> :p
<kilon> psonizeis apo ton Veropoulo ?
<Anoniem4l> no
<Anoniem4l> kilon: signwmh tha eimai pio sovaros apo dw kai pera
<kilon> apo piso ?
<Anoniem4l> ti ennoeis apo piso?
<kilon> eipes oti apo edo kai pera tha eisai pio sovaros
<Anoniem4l> malista
<kilon> alla den eipes tin kaneis apo piso
<Anoniem4l> wat
<kilon> :D
<Anoniem4l> den se pianw
<kilon> plaka kano
<Anoniem4l> a okk
<kilon> :|
<Anoniem4l> :P
<talos-mintgr> good
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2617-1: FUSE vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2617-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2609-1: Apport vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2609-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2618-1: python-dbusmock vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2618-1/>
<harispc> hi guys
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-22
<Anoniem4l> good morning NikTh, kerato, talos-mintgr
<kerato> gm
<NikTh> Καλημέρα Anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> !logs
<lubotu3> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<kilon> οτι βλακεία λέω καταγράφεται ? Περίφημα !
<Anoniem4l> indeed
<Anoniem4l> :D
<simosx> χτες κάποιος βοηθούσε σε εργασία. smh.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2617-2: NTFS-3G vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2617-2/>
<Anoniem4l> hello geothom230
<geothom230> hello anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> pws eimaste?
<geothom230> tin eides tin tainia
<geothom230> einai kai kilon edw
<geothom230> kilon:pare ton anoniem4l sta xania na sas hackarei ligo oso mia tsikoudia
<Anoniem4l> no den tin eida, tha tin dw shmera
<Anoniem4l> xthes hmoun poly kommatia
<Anoniem4l> ~20 wres ksipnios
<Anoniem4l> me ta moutra krevati epesa
<geothom230> kane kai kanena dialeimma kai esy san kai emena eisai
<Anoniem4l> dialeimma? ahahha olh mera sto pc eimai :p
<geothom230> egw ama den teleioso tin douleia me painei agxos
<kilon> ti egine ?
<geothom230> thelei file ligo kai exo gia kanena perpatima giati tha exeis houston has a problem
<kilon> :D
<geothom230> :-D
<geothom230> pare ton anoniem4l gia diakopes sta xania
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxxa
<geothom230> na vrei kai kamia kritikia na pesei kanena hacking
<Anoniem4l> social engineering tha faei to nakimou
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaaxxaxa
<geothom230> na peftoun oi diaforikes exisoseis panw sta vyzompala kai na trigwnometri ton kyklo se deyuterolepta ti na to kaneis meta to matlab
<geothom230> rixne meta mpolika honeybots
<geothom230> ta ginei tis arnisis to kagkelo messa Ddos
<Anoniem4l> :P
<geothom230> ekanes tin ergasia i kamia mamounia pali
<geothom230> eisai mia maimou pou tin perneis pou kai pou
<Anoniem4l> ti ennoeis? egw kanw twra allh ergasia :p
<Anoniem4l> duskola
<geothom230> diladi
<Anoniem4l> ena sitee mwre, sta lega
<geothom230> min mou peis pos tha gineis o bill gates
<Anoniem4l> no den eimai poustraki
<geothom230> na etoimaso to tilevolo mou
<geothom230> re esi ti ithela na se rotiso apo xampp xers
<geothom230> einai dyskolo to xampp?
<geothom230> ayto na syndiazetai me to wordpress einai ena projet
<kilon> ama vrei kritikia ksexna to haking
<geothom230> xouzoulathikes syntekne
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: einai eukolo
<Anoniem4l> perimene mia na vrw to javascript lib
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: http://blog.hermit.ninja/
<geothom230> ayto einai wordpres me xampp
<Anoniem4l> https://conversejs.org/
<Anoniem4l> auto einai ghost CMS me XAMPP
<Anoniem4l> to conversejs einai javascript pou paei padou :p
<Anoniem4l> kai to evala lathos sto ghost, as poume merika links den douleuoun
<geothom230> ayti einai i dikia sou ergasia i to xampp pou eipa prin
<geothom230> mperdeftika sorry
<Anoniem4l> to XAMPP einai auto
<Anoniem4l> to theme den to eftiaksa egw, oxi
<geothom230> kai exei mesa aplos php kai ta ti ayta se wordpress state
<geothom230> to xampp thelei kai kanena apachaki
<geothom230> eixa stisei palia ena LAMP alla den thimamai re gmt tis rithmiseis piga meta sto howtoforge.net kai vrika kati
<geothom230> logika panw katw prepei na einai to xampp+wordpress
<Anoniem4l> perimene gia na katalavw
<Anoniem4l> ti akribws thes?
<Anoniem4l> XAMPP server?
<Anoniem4l> h ena XAMPP client se wordpress?
<geothom230> gia pes kai gia ta dyo
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: gia to XAMPP server den to xw psaksei
<Anoniem4l> alla fadazome den tha einai tipota duskolo
<geothom230> xampp client se wordpress pes
<Anoniem4l> episis gia na valeis XAMPP client se ena web-site se morfh javascript thes to converse library pou sou ediksa: https://conversejs.org/
<Anoniem4l> sto site exei tutorial/guide gia na to koumposeis sto site sou
<geothom230> mpainei eykola panw sto xampp to converse library
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> ftiaxneis tis rithmisis kai eisai koble
<Anoniem4l> episis to converse exei kai OTR
<geothom230> ti einai pali etouto
<Anoniem4l> OTR plugin
<Anoniem4l> Off The Record - OTR, https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/ apo ton http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Schneier
<Anoniem4l> o legomenos pateras tis kruptografias
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> kai i mama NSA
<geothom230> i aytoapokaloumeni saura
<Anoniem4l> o Bruce einai megalo alani
<geothom230> egw kserw ton bruce dickinson ton iron maiden kanei
<geothom230> exei kai to filaraki tou ton eddie
<geothom230> anoniem4l:gia na steiseis ena wordpress einai dyskolo
<geothom230> milame panta apo debian kai oxi win$ ok
<geothom230> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: znc exw k gw :p
<geothom230> o iosifidis(diamond_gr) to eixe
<geothom230> kai apo ti flepw kai fredy
<geothom230> einai kalw?
<Anoniem4l> einai kalo to znc nai
<geothom230> egw kserw to irsii
<geothom230> panw katw ta idia einai
<geothom230> oxxx poli efygan
<geothom230> mallon gia potaki pane
<Anoniem4l> mallon
<geothom230> dont drink drive
<geothom230> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<geothom230> kala esi den vgaineis katholou
<geothom230> tora pou eisai neos
<geothom230> tha se steilw stin finlandia na kaneis parea ton linus torvalds kai tha se valei timoria na kaneis ton kernel
<Anoniem4l> sta arxidia mou tin grafw tin koinwnia
<Anoniem4l> gia mpatses einai oloi
<Anoniem4l> tous vlepw kai mou gurnane ta muala
<geothom230> ti sou eftaixe i koinonia mia xara einai kolasi
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> file otan imoun sta paidika mou xronia eimastan alitampoures tou satana
<geothom230> mpourdelotsarkes kai poles alles malakies
<geothom230> twra ta paidia einai yperevestita ti na kaneis
<geothom230> kai egw poli athirostomos eimai
<Anoniem4l> emena maresei na milaw dobra kai sta isa
<geothom230> min agxonese gia kati pou den exei ousia
<Anoniem4l> auto pou me trelenei idietera einai h ironia
<geothom230> aaaaa file ekpempoume sta idia ertziana kymata
<geothom230> pou isouna re file toso kairo
<geothom230> kai egw den goustarw tin ironia kai tin pseftia
<geothom230> kai propanton to bullyin se adynata paidia
<geothom230> magkas einai aytos pou exei tin filosofia tis exipnadas stin psixi tou i opoia einai aitherika ametavliti pou den teleionei pote alla allazei tromaktika katastaseis
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> o/
<pc_magas> Τι κάνει; Anoniem4l
<pc_magas> κάνεις*
<geothom230> ela
<geothom230> oloi edomaste alla kanoume loupa sto parallilo sympan nanai kala to linuxaki mas
<Anoniem4l> ti na kanw more edw sto pono :p
<geothom230> steilton 2 callgirl kai tha ginei perdiki
<geothom230> me terastia ballonia opos ayta pou exei kanei google
<pc_magas> geothom230, με αυτό που ο Πρόεδρος της πηδηξε από τηνς στρατόσφαιρα και έσπασε το ρεκόρ του Felix Baumbgartner;
<geothom230> kapos etsi
<geothom230> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaaaa
<geothom230> oxxx i holi epathe block grub
<pc_magas> geothom230, sou epa8e kati o Bootloader?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328483#p328483>
<geothom230> oxi re esi i holi mou epathe provlima bootloader crush
 * pc_magas anarwtietai an h xoli exei bootloader.
<pc_magas> Ektos an Ho;li ennoeis mia ksan8ia popelitsa me gualakia kai sxoliki podia....
<geothom230> ama gelas synexia kapoia stigmi pathaineis sybexomeno shutdown -r now
<pc_magas> geothom230, to gelio kanei kalo
<geothom230> yes i know that
<pc_magas> to megalo ping oxi
<geothom230> tote ping tou death
<geothom230> ex athinas eisai pc_magas
<pc_magas> geothom230, nai eimai apo to "Kelinwn asty"
<geothom230> kai egw elega tha vrw kanena mpournazioti
<pc_magas> geothom230, Sorry Menidi epeses
<geothom230> konta sto xaidari i metaxourgeio einai
<pc_magas> geothom230, a[o eki pou menw makria einai.
<pc_magas> apo*
<geothom230> egw palia eixa 5 xronia sto pagkrati emena
<geothom230> me tin theia pou douleue sto ipokrateio
<geothom230>  alles epoxes stin athina
<pc_magas> geothom230, 70ntoila kai etc?
<pc_magas> Me to stereo balitsa?
<geothom230> sto thiseio epina to kafedaki mou ton elliniko
<pc_magas> geothom230, klasima ama einai na vgeis vgaineis 8iseis
<pc_magas> Simeio anaforas einai
<geothom230> to revenge of rock stin leoforo alexandras yparxei akoma
<geothom230> mou eleipsan ta exarxeia
<pc_magas> geothom230, den exw katevei ekei.
<pc_magas> Sini8ws paw 8isieo logo oti o Hlektrikos voleuei.
<kerato> yparxei to revenge
<kerato> pame pou kai pou
<geothom230> kalos ton kerato
<kerato> hi paidia
<geothom230> einai apo ta kalytera to revenge of rock sas to systino anepifylakta
<kerato> e daks ola ta idia vazei
<kerato> kasetoula
<kerato> kata talla wraio einai sa xwros, ka8ara pota klp
<geothom230> stin salonika exei to 8ball
<geothom230> genika xathikan polla metalladika magazia
<pc_magas> geothom230, efoson to papaki tsoiou poulaei nperissotero apo to "Tornado of souls"
<pc_magas> Kai egw goustrw poweraki kai Heavy
<pc_magas> Opws Symphonic kai Epic
<pc_magas> Dld kana Manowar H Firewind to katevazei aneta to auti mou
<pc_magas> Linux ala metal loipon peite to agapimeno sas Distro kai tin agapimeni sas mpanta.
<pc_magas> Akouw
 * pc_magas kai mallon 8a akouw gia polu tin sigi entos kanaliou.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328487#p328487>
<kerato> gobolinux kai mili vanili
<geothom230> amon amarth
<geothom230> ubunut
<geothom230> kalos kai to eyaki
<pc_magas> Ubuntu kai gia mpanta den jerw poia na fialeksw
<pc_magas> dialeksw
<pc_magas> 8a pw Firewind
<pc_magas> Logo oti einai kai Ellines
<pc_magas> ;)
<pc_magas> Genika akoute egxwrio rock kai metal h mono mpantes pou den exoun Ellines
<pc_magas> (Oxi aparaithta Elliniko stixo)
<pc_magas> Px. Firewind einai mia kali mpanta kai o Gus einai kai Ki8aristas tou Ozzy (nai tou Osbourne)
<kerato> boring kai generic einai oi firewind
<kerato> an 8es th gnwmh mou
<kerato> egw pio poly akouw doom kai stoner
<pc_magas> kerato, poly elafrys Hxos gia ta gousta sou?
<kerato> den kserw de mou lene kati
<kerato> apo amon amarth pou eipe o geo maresoun merika
<pc_magas> Gousta einai.
<kerato> well obviously
<pc_magas> Proswpika 8elw kai ligo na milaei gia epikila h na dinei grigores sygxodrdies me ki8ara.
<pc_magas> Px. To "word on fire" Apo firewind mou dinei ena dynamismo eidika o arxikos hxos stin ki8ara
<pc_magas> Pou einai grigoros alla kai varys.
<geothom230> iced earth vale tote
<pc_magas> geothom230, kai autoi mou aresoun
<pc_magas> Eidika to Damien
<geothom230> ola kala einai
<geothom230> rotten christ akouei kaneis
<pc_magas> geothom230, mpa
<pc_magas> varys gia ta gousta mou.
<kerato> h mousikh tous den einai ki asxhmh
<geothom230> einai black metal elafro
<kerato> alla de mporw ta brutal vocals
<geothom230> genika i metal mousiki einai megali kai pikilomorfi
<kerato> antexontai pantws, tous exw dei kai live
<geothom230> ayto syzitousa kai me ton anoniem4l peri mousikis metal
<kerato> e nai
<kerato> kyuss,monster magnet,fu manchu,cathedral,orange goblin,spiritual beggars
<kerato> merika favorites
<pc_magas> Emena mou aresoun kai oi Battle Beast.
<pc_magas> Exetai akousei ka8olou?
<geothom230> oxi den exo akousei
<geothom230> giaponeziko metal na akouseis einai oraioi
<geothom230> alla kai koreatiko tha pethaneis sta gelia me tis gkrimatses tous
<pc_magas> geothom230, akou https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38zmdwd5K3E
<pc_magas> geothom230, apo Iapwniko Metal an 8es na meineis me mia WTF ekfrasi akou Baby Metal.
<geothom230> ana mpravo i gkomena ta spaei tin kaernao mpira
<geothom230> kai mia dianomi opia thelei alla tha einai debian remaster
<pc_magas> Paidia den mporw na katalavw tin diafora SaaS (Software as a service) kai enos Web App me restfull API.
<pc_magas> Px. to cloudconvert.com einai SaaS h oxi?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328501#p328501>
<geothom230> paides sas kalyxto ta leme aurio me perissoteri dynami o opoios meinei kaly dynami
<navo2876> Καλησπέρα...έχω πρόβλημα με το λογισμικό μου..μαλλον εύκολο αλλά δεν είμαι έμπειρος χρήστης...Μου βγάζει μηνυμα ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω update λόγω έλλειψης χώρου στον σκληρό (\root). Τι μπορώ να κάνω?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328503#p328503>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328504#p328504>
<asffgeq> \join sex
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με join sex . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328505#p328505>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2620-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2620-1/> || USN-2619-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2619-1/>
<assurbanipal> klahmera
<kerato> hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328515#p328515>
<Anoniem4l> meres
<talos-mintgr> kalimera
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328520#p328520>
<miltosk> Kalispera. Gnorizei kaneis pos 8a lyso to provlima tou pliktrologiou sto ubuntu phone? Den yparxei elliniko layout...
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328545#p328545>
<harispc> Hi guys
<talos-mintgr> Hi
<Nickthess> Kanenas pou na gnwrizei python?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-24
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328545#p328545> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327590#p327590> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΣυÎ
<harispc> Hi guys
<Anoniem4l> o/
<harispc> :P
<harispc> hi geothom230
<geothom230> hi harispc
<geothom230> me evale timoria o anoniem4l na steisw xampp server + wordpress
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxax
<Anoniem4l> yeap!
<Anoniem4l> alla giati thes na valeis wordpress?
<Anoniem4l> den maresei katholou
<Anoniem4l> ase pou mpazei trupes apo padou :p
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: https://ghost.org/
<geothom230> elante edw eisai tsaperdonakolosfyrixtra
<Anoniem4l> arketa kalo to ghost
<geothom230> nai kali fasi einai
<geothom230> ayto evlapa egw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9P0rjonfPo
<geothom230> i glwssa kelyfoue einai eykoli
<geothom230> i glwssa kelyfous einai eykoli?
<Anoniem4l> kelyfous?
<Anoniem4l> den tin kserw
<geothom230> nai re to bash shell
<geothom230>  or korn shell
<geothom230> tetoia
<Anoniem4l> a kelyfos ennoeis
<Anoniem4l> e nai einai sxetika eukolo kai wraio
<geothom230> ama sundiasei python kai bash shell eisai mia xara gia scripts
<Anoniem4l> nai :)
<geothom230> kati ithela na se steilw alla den thimame
<geothom230> exei sxesi me malware
<geothom230> misw na koitaxw
<geothom230> https://www.mitre.org/sites/default/files/publications/Copernicus2-SENTER-the-Dragon-CSW-.pdf
<geothom230> https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-usa-07/Heasman/Presentation/bh-usa-07-heasman.pdf
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: auto to scriptaki to xa grapsei prin kana xrono sxedon, einai gia na rithmizeis to firewall tou GNU/linux  (iptables) gia pragmata opos anti-DDOS kai ta loipa: http://pastebin.com/gfzzSwmS
<geothom230> etsi xalasa ton skliro mou disko apo ta peiragmata einai kai gamw to ergaleio
<Anoniem4l> axaxxa lalh fash
<geothom230> katse se exw kai alla misw
<Anoniem4l> kalh*
<geothom230> http://stewin.org/slides/30c3-dedicated_hw_malware-stewin_bystrov_final.pdf
<geothom230> http://www.internetsociety.org/sites/default/files/11_2_1.pdf
<geothom230> wraio kodika egrapses
<geothom230> pos tha ginei na mathw kai egw gamw tin tyxi mou mesa ti katara exw faei gamwti
<Anoniem4l> mpa den einai kalos o kwdikas mou
<Anoniem4l> tha mporousa na to grapsw se bash adi gia python
<geothom230> kathe mera ayta vlepw pisw apo router apo isp kai apo alla diktya
<Anoniem4l> tha tane kalutero etsi
<geothom230> oxi kala einai python
<Anoniem4l> me bash tha htane 10 fores pio grhgoro omos
<Anoniem4l> giati stin ousia ektelo edoles BASH
<geothom230> https://iguru.gr/2015/05/24/47528/internet-sales-and-buys/ enimerotiko pio poli
<geothom230> Einai dyskolo i metatropi tis python code se bash code
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/05/21/starbucks.html
<geothom230> me pligwsea twra eida stin karta gia san francisco kai mou epiasan ta neyra
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaxxa signomi den to eixa skopo :S
<geothom230> ekei itan o poorismos mou kai sta 20km to mountain view me tis gamimenes etairies tis silicon valley
<geothom230> pantos kali fasi oi kartes
<Anoniem4l> egw tha poulousa to exploit adi na to pw sto starbucks
<geothom230> tou oraia pou epiplei o kwdikas stin istoselida ta spaei ta kymata
<geothom230> ayta ta oraia
<geothom230> egw ayto to ekana se aytomato politi xernouse gkazoses kai koka koles portokaldes kai krya santoits
<Anoniem4l> xaaxxa wraioss
<geothom230> kai me rotaei to paidi sto magazi ti egine edw
<geothom230> kai tou lew fwnaxe papa mpike o diaolos mesa gai exorkismo eimaste mallon
<geothom230> thimame to kolpo me tin mpetonia gia na paizoume ilektronika alles alities
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAXAXXAAX
<Anoniem4l> fonakse papa
<Anoniem4l> XAXAXAAX
<Anoniem4l> KLAIW
<geothom230> nai re esy
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxaxxaxaxa
<geothom230> anti gia kermata metrousame to varos kai kaname perimetrika kermata
<geothom230> alla meta to synergeio tin miristike ti douleia kai exw kairo na patisw twra kanw to kanarini tora
<geothom230> re harispc pes kai esi tipota
<geothom230> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en des pou vare astrapes twra
<geothom230> ayto to ixeres to site http://climateviewer.com/
<geothom230> se ligo tha sou deixw ena site pou exei olous tous doryfourous kai tous vlepeis mazi me kataskopeytikous kai stratiotikous
<geothom230> ti epathes kokomploko
<alexpag> kalispera
<geothom230> kalos ton
<alexpag> o megalos hacker epestrepse
<geothom230> kalos ton hackatious
<alexpag> :)
<alexpag> simera egine katharismos sto palio laptop mou apo ena polu kalo filo
<alexpag> kai petame apo thermokrasies
<geothom230> ti evaleas mesa?
<Anoniem4l> ela geothom230 exw mia doulitsa giafto argo na apadisw
<geothom230> den peirazei prota i douleia kai meta i diaskedasi
<Anoniem4l> :)
<alexpag> to eluse kai egine katharismos apo skones
<geothom230> tou ekane me mezampli
<geothom230> xaxaxaxxaaa
<alexpag> prin eixa dei kai 62 C !!!
<geothom230> giati den to katharizeis esi fovase
<alexpag> tora eimaste apo 42 eos 48 C max
<alexpag> fobomoun min bgei kanenas drakos apo mesa kai me dagosei
<alexpag> isos paro kai kamia basi gia to kalokairi
<geothom230> egw otan to katharizo pairnw tin triaina mou kai katharizo deinosaurous kai megala zwa
<geothom230>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvEqiBJYSTY tragoudaki gia na xypnas stin ora sou
<geothom230> amon amarth-blood eagle tragoudara
<alexpag> polu dunato
<alexpag> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος ώστε οι επεκτάσεις στον chromium να ενημερώνονται αυτόματα;
<geothom230> ta norvigika etsi vikings
<geothom230> 1:40 valto na goustareis dynata sta ixeia
<geothom230> miso na kanw kafedaki just a moment pls
<geothom230> na pali sto paraskinio
<geothom230> http://www.shodanhq.com/ ayto to miklo to xerate
<geothom230> http://cesiumjs.org/ ayti etairia asxoleite me ayta ta oraia pou tha deite mesa
<geothom230> pate sto menu demos kai deite ti magkies exei
<geothom230> emena apokleistika mou arese to satellite viewer paizei kala mpala ston firefox ston chrome kanei nera
<geothom230> sea auto tha deite geostatikous alla kai pera apo to diastima doryforoi
<geothom230> kali periigisi
<geothom230> kai ola ayta einai live kai oxi apospasmata
<geothom230> periexei kai kwdika ama goustarete na to ensomatosete se kanena serverako
<geothom230> anoniem4l:palia eixes kubuntu
<geothom230> palia ithela na pw
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> kalo to google :P
<geothom230> eixes parei meros
<Anoniem4l> se ti pragma?
<geothom230> cicara
<Anoniem4l> cicada 3301
<Anoniem4l> nai htan puzzle
<geothom230> http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/CICADA_3301_2014_PUZZLE_FACTS_PART_7
<geothom230> ayto prepei na einai
<geothom230> einai ligo dyskolo
<geothom230> ayta pios ta kategrapse
<Anoniem4l> to community
<geothom230> thes na sou ta sviso mia kai kali
<geothom230> i thes na ta vlepeis?
<Anoniem4l> pio pragma?
<geothom230> http://fr.slideshare.net/grugq/opsec-for-hackers
<geothom230> ayta pou einai grammena sto forum vre?
<geothom230> na to travixoume ena oraio format
<Anoniem4l> oxi re
<Anoniem4l> ama ithela den tha htan ekei
<geothom230> xamilou epipedou na goustarei
<Anoniem4l> episis to idio gia ta logs tou #kubuntu
<geothom230> entaxe afou to leei o guru tote paw paso
<Anoniem4l> ta kserw ta paidia mia xara einai parea kanoume edw kai 2 xronia (tou wikia.com pou edeikses)
<geothom230> ook paw pasw
<Anoniem4l> twra na rthei mpatsos na mou anoiksei to pc na dei ta panta den mporei na me agkiksei
<Anoniem4l> :p
<Anoniem4l> opote den xriazome kapiou eidous opsec opos aneferes
<Anoniem4l> eipame eimai hremo paidi
<Anoniem4l> ::D
<geothom230> poios tous gamaei tous mpatsous
<geothom230> den mporei
<geothom230> min masas re eeee
<geothom230> 8-)
<Anoniem4l> mwre oi megaluteroi davatzides einai oi mpatsoi :p
<geothom230> oxi oi spies
<geothom230> oi kataskopoi einai ypergolavoi
<geothom230> ama se agkisei kanenas eimai egw edw
<geothom230> ena telephono usa embassy kai tha ton stiloun kouantanamo na katharizei WC
<Anoniem4l> axaxxaxa <3
<geothom230> exw akres toses fores pou piga gia visa mono kolovithometro den me evalan asta na pane
<geothom230> mexri na vgei i kwlovisa na tin fygw gamwti
<Anoniem4l> :P
<geothom230> esy ti leei prwta fantaros kai meta exwteriko i edw stin ellas
<Anoniem4l> den kserw oti katsei
<Anoniem4l> auth ti stigmh prospathw na mathw pragmata upo tin piesh vlakeias tou tei pou den prosferei tipota kai gia ena koloxarto mou vgazei tin psixi
<geothom230> symfonw
<geothom230> egw mia zoi apo to dimotiko mexri edw elega synexeia stous daskalous i kathigites oti malakies mas mathenete
<geothom230> aytoi lene kai ti thes na gineis
<geothom230> kai apantao egw sofistis
<geothom230> tous koufana
<geothom230> oti ematha ta ematha apo to exo kosmo einai to megalytero panepistimio alla kai peiramatimsous polous ekana gia na apoktisw ayta pou ithela
<geothom230> aplo ekana ena elatomataki den ematha glossa programmatismou esto kai mia
<geothom230> meta mathaineis oso zeis
<geothom230> rasta rasta epanasta einai to slogan
<geothom230> :-D
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaxaax
<Anoniem4l> wraios
<geothom230> gia auto thelw tin python giati pisteuo tha mporeso na tin afomioso kalytera
<geothom230> pantos exeis kala skills
<geothom230> ama kaneis dikia sou etairia tha kseskizeis ta mounia san marinofila naoume
<Anoniem4l> xaxaax arakse exw dromo :P
<Anoniem4l> afk/brb fai
<geothom230> ta xristougenna dinw eksetasi LPI-linux intermmediate
<geothom230> na doume ti skata tha kanw
<geothom230> CISCO edwsa alla o malakas den pira me email to certificate
<geothom230> i askisi apo to moisiadi einai
<geothom230> ti ithela na se rotiso dikaiouse logismiko apo ta tei?
<geothom230> kerato-->"apo kerato pige mono o tavromaxos"
<geothom230> oraios
<Anoniem4l> back
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: nai dikeoume alla mono crapware
<Anoniem4l> episis ti askisi apo moisiadi les?
<geothom230> ti cms
<geothom230> ennooo
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: nai
<geothom230> epeidi einai m$
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: http://puu.sh/hZ2iL/42d006f148.png
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> pou se salih-emin
<Anoniem4l> ti leei
<salih-emin> που ναμε έπαθε ζημιά το lpatop
<salih-emin> και δεν είχα πρόσβαση
<salih-emin> αστα
<Anoniem4l> :(
<salih-emin> το πατάω και ανάβει μόνο το φωτάκι
<salih-emin> τίποτα άλλο
<salih-emin> μάλλον ο επεξεργαστής
<geothom230> to trofodotiko einai
<salih-emin> λες ?
<salih-emin> στο laptop ?
<salih-emin> δοκίμασα και με μπαταρία αλλά και χωρίς
<salih-emin> τίποτα
<geothom230> ama exeis polimetro metra to trofodotiko ama sou deixei endeixeis leitourgei ama oxi papala
<salih-emin> για κάτσε ρε συ
<salih-emin> με βάζεις σε σκέψεις
<salih-emin> μισο
<salih-emin> να δοκιμάσω κάτι
<geothom230> anoniem4l: re esi ayti einai prosopiki sou ergasia i ergasia gia ta tei gia ayto eipa mipos sas tin edose na tin kanete o moisiadis
<geothom230> dokimase den exeis na xaseis tipota
<geothom230> O:-)
<salih-emin> λοιπόν έχω τροφοδοτικό καλώδιο tourbox και απο ότι βλέπω στην ένδειξη που έχει δείχνει 19.7
<salih-emin> που είναι ακριβώς τόσο και πριν
<salih-emin> που σημαίνει μάλλον δεν είναι η τροφοδοσία
<salih-emin> στην αρχή νόμιζα μητρική
<geothom230> mallon einai kameno
<salih-emin> αλλα όταν εβγαλα τις ram είδα οτι αρχισε να κάνει το κλασσικό μπιμπ μπιπ
<salih-emin> και υπέθεσα οτι αφού παραπονιέται η μιτρική ζει
<salih-emin> γιαυτό το μυαλό μου πάει στον CPU
<geothom230> trofodotiko allaxe kai tha einai perdiki
<salih-emin> μπορεί να είναι και η GPU αλλά και πάλι λογικά θα ξεκινούσε
<salih-emin> λες ρε συ
<salih-emin> με φτιάχενεις την διάθεση
<geothom230> pantas to koumpi on/off kai den kanei tipota
<salih-emin> οχι πατάω
<salih-emin> ανοιγει
<salih-emin> (παίρνει ρευμα)
<salih-emin> ανάβει το φωτάκι
<salih-emin> αλλα μετά τιποτα
<salih-emin> δεν ξεκινάει τίποιτα
<geothom230> den deixnei eikona diladi?
<salih-emin> ούτε ανεμηστιράκη του CPU
<salih-emin> ναι τιποτα δεν δίχενι
<geothom230> kai kleinei apotoma i trofodosia?
<salih-emin> οχι τιποτα
<salih-emin> απλα ειναι αναμενο το λαμπακι
<salih-emin> και τιποτα
<salih-emin> αν το ξαναπατίσω απλά κλείνει το PC
<salih-emin> τώρα που το έχω 5 λεπτα ετσι
<geothom230> mallon i othoni sou teleiose tote mipos erixes kanena mpouketo kamia fora
<salih-emin> επιασα απο κάτω και είδα οτι ζεστένεται
<salih-emin> αρα περνάει ρευμα
<geothom230> nai
<geothom230> ara apokleietai to trofodotiko
<geothom230> sto trofodotiko pou exeis anavei to lampaki tou?
<geothom230> an ola apo ayta den ixsyoun mallon python exeis faei tin othoni
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<geothom230> kalo eee
<salih-emin> ρε το βαρεσα και ανοιξε
<salih-emin> AXAXAXAXAXAX
<geothom230> :)
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> re eisai ap;isteytow !!
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXXAXAXx
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> κλαίω απο τα γελια
<geothom230> plaka kaneis
<salih-emin> ρε στορκιζομαι
<geothom230> egine diladi xairomai
<salih-emin> μισο να συνδεσω και τα υπολοιπα που εχω βγάλει
<salih-emin> για να δω οτι δουλευει
<salih-emin> και επιστρεφω
<salih-emin> παιδια δεν υπαρχει αυτό
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> μισο επιστρεφω
<Anoniem4l> lol salih-emin
<geothom230> plaka mou kanei o malakas
<geothom230> epeidi eipa na to dosei kamia sfaliara
<geothom230> telika oloi mas eimaste treloi edwmesa linuxades goustarw trela
<geothom230> salih:pes re malaka ti egine?
<salih-emin> ρε μισο
<salih-emin> να βιδωσω τον σκληρο
<geothom230> steile papa na ston baftisi
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaax
<geothom230> kai kanena exorkisti na steilei ton daemon-kernel na kanei agiasmo mesa sto kykloma
<geothom230> ftaixame to laptop kai xathike o salim amber alert grigora!!!!
<geothom230> anoniem4l:les na epathe tipota re esi?
<Anoniem4l> mpa
<Anoniem4l> paizei kai na mas trollare ::p
<geothom230> mallon tetoia ta kanei o atimos
<geothom230> na tou steiloume ena firmware malware na gelasoume?
<geothom230> xixixixixixixixiiii......
<Anoniem4l> :D
<geothom230> plaka kanw
<Anoniem4l> :P
<geothom230> les na evale win$10 kai na epathe zimia kai molis evale live-usb linux anastikke o lazarus
<Anoniem4l> mporei
<geothom230> gia na min milaei mas tin efere pali april fool karga
<geothom230> sudo apt-get upgrade oposdipote
<Anoniem4l> ::)
<Anoniem4l> efiga gia ypnous egw
<Anoniem4l> gn
<geothom230> i'm nightmare
<geothom230> bourrrr
<geothom230> ok anoniem4l ta leme byezzz
<harispc> @alexpag neos
<harispc> welcome
<harispc> geia salih-emin eixa kai esena kairo na do
<alexpag> kalispera se olous
<harispc> epishs :P
<salih-emin> καλησπερα παιδια
<salih-emin> πρεπει να την κανω
<salih-emin> θα τα πουμε ίσως αργίτερα
<salih-emin> αργότερα
<harispc> ok bye
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-23
<ChrisGR> aloha
<robopal> hi
<robopal> xalia to ubuntu
<robopal> sugnwmi, pos emfanizeis to menu sto hexchat?
<robopal> einai checked alla den vlepw tipota
<robopal> wtf, prepei na pas to pontiki panw gia na sou vgalei to menu?!
<robopal> ti ksorkia einai auta!
<robopal> poso kairo exw na dw linux gui!
<ChrisGR> xaxaxaxa
<robopal> ok brika apo pou to allazoun
<robopal> de boro autous tous neoterismous geros anthrwpos, protimw paradosiaka: window, always visible :D
<dorei> nomizw 8a bgalw to ubuntu kai 8a balw winxp
<dorei> ka8e 2 meres mou kolaei to ubuntu :(
<kerato> 98se best windows ever
<dorei> oxi re sy, ta 98se ein san ta ubuntu
<dorei> an ki entaksi, epeidh ein microsoft, kolaei me pio fantasmagoriko tropo
<dorei> emfanizei mple o8onh
<dorei> enw sto ubuntu pernas kai kana lepto san ton xazo na kopanas to pontiki sto grafeio
<dorei> mpas kai kolise to pontiki mono kai oxi olo to ubuntu xD
<kerato> mhtografeio
<robopal> paidia, sto ubuntu pou einai to menu?
<robopal> thelw na dw px pia video players exw, pou vlepw mia lista me katigories
<robopal> mono mesa apo to ubuntu software ola?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-24
<dorei> http://www.capital.gr/story/3127987/posa-mas-em-daneisan-em-posa-pirame-oute-ena-euro-den-pige-sta-elleimmata
 * kerato slaps dorei woth https://s33.postimg.org/ids5ll3rj/image.jpg
<dorei> xaxaxaxaxa
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-25
<ChrisGR> hi all!
<jemadux> hey all
<ChrisGR> hi
<kostasew> kalhspera pedia na rotisw kati ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-26
<aekara170> kaλημερα
<kerato> hi
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Tassos> παλικάρια έχει παίξει κανείς με raspberry pi ?
<Tassos> έχω εδώ το 3 model b και μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα ώστε να ρυθμίσω την σωστή ανάλυση οθόνης
<Tassos> το συνδέω σε μια οθόνη - τηλεόραση SAMSUNG με HDMI
<Tassos> έχω βάλει να παίρνει CEA (16) 1920x1080 @ 60.00HZ , αλλά και πάλι δε τα δείχνει σωστά :/
<Tassos> δε φαίνονται κομπλέ :/
<Tassos> σε γενικές γραμμές έχω κάνει ότι λέει εδώ : http://weblogs.asp.net/bleroy/getting-your-raspberry-pi-to-output-the-right-resolution
<Stratisp> καλησπερα
<Stratisp> Γνωριζει κανεις πως μπορουμε να εγκαταστήσουμε συστημα android-x86 παράλληλα με ubuntu 14.04 σε pc?
<ee2455> Stratisp: Θα σου πρότεινα να το εγκαταστήσεις σε κάποιο virtual machine.
<Stratis67p> Γνωριζει κανεις πως μπορουμε να εγκαταστήσουμε συστημα android-x86 παράλληλα με ubuntu 14.04 σε pc?
<ee2455> Stratisp: Θα σου πρότεινα να το εγκαταστήσεις σε κάποιο virtual machine.
<Stratis67p> Θα ειναι συμβατη αυτή η λύση με χρήση παγνιδιων για android?
<ee2455> Δε γνωρίζω. Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.
<Stratis67p> Σε μια αναρτηση για το θεμα, ελεγε πως σε εγκατασταση μεσω VIRTUAL MASHINE δεν λειτουργουσαν τα παιγνιδια.
<ee2455> Στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα.
<ee2455> Η μόνη άλλη λύση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι dual boot Ubuntu/Android. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ.
<Stratis67p> Αυτό θελω να δω αν μπορει να γινει με ασφαλεια και να το επιχειρησω.
<ee2455> Εχεις κάποιο spare PC στο οποίο μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμές;
<Stratis67p> oxi
<ee2455> Ε τότε δοκίμασε τη διαδικασία σε VM...
<Stratis67p> οκ
<robopal> thimatai kaneis apeksw pio einai to paketo gia java sto browser?
<kerato> errr aptitude search jre
<robopal> ah jre psaxnoume
<kerato> ne
<ee2455> Σε Debian είναι icedtea-7-plugin
<kerato> kala se ti selides mpaineis pou exoun akoma java plugins
<kerato> POU EXEIS MPLEKSEI
<robopal> e kati etairika
<ee2455> Sapilah
<kerato> ne icedtea einai dikaio exeis
<kerato> icedtea-8-plugin                - web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and Ic
<kerato> egw kai to flash to katarghsa robopal
<kerato> btw hmouna sth geitonia sou prin
<kerato> grafeio eisai?
<robopal> no efuga 5:30 peripou
<kerato> ok
<robopal> flash de thimamai, evala h den evala
<kerato> ekana kai th grafikh diadromh plateia alexandras,mikrolimano,pasalimani,kastela,falhro
<ee2455> robopal: Να βάλεις. Κρίμα να χάνεις τόσα 0-day.
<robopal> me ta podia?
<robopal> lol
<kerato> oxi re lol
<robopal> exw shockwave flash sto firefox leei version 11.2
<robopal> yep thats it
<robopal> last updated 23/05/16
<ee2455> Καλά είσαι...
<robopal> gia na doume an paizei kai i java
<robopal> nope
<robopal> thelei to original tis sun
<robopal> sorry oracle
<robopal> sorry, pios exei ti java twra?
<kerato> oracle kala eipes
<robopal> mallon den exw kanei enable source gia to paketo auto
<kerato> yparxei ppa nomizw
<robopal> diavazw ena guide
<robopal> oxi ok etrekse
<robopal> polla security warnings vevaia :D
<robopal> οκ
<robopal> ποιος παιζει στο ΣΕΦ?
<kerato> osfp pao
<robopal> αχα
<robopal> που λες, την περιοδο που ημουν ναύτης στο Ναυτικό Νοσοκομείο Πειραιά, το ένδοξο 2008, πήγαινα με τα πόδια το πρωί για βάρδια από το τέρμα του τραμ στο φάληρο-ΣΕΦ, έως το ΝΝΠ στην άκρη της Μαρίνας Ζέας
<kerato> poso einai kana misawro
<robopal> για να χαζεύω θαλασσα
<robopal> δυστυχως λόγω της πρωινής αύρας δεν ειχε καλή ορατότητα :-(
<robopal> χμμ μισή ώρα, 45 λεπτά κάπου εκεί
<robopal> αρκετή ώρα θέλει και όλη η μαρίνα ζέας να την περπατήσεις, δε της φαίνεται αλλά αν το σκεφτείς είναι σα να περπατάς σε περιφέρεια κύκλου
<kerato> swsta
<kerato> ekei pigainame gia kafe oso hman sto pa.pei
<robopal> ναι, πέρασα πρόσφατα, έχει ένα μεγάλο φοιτητο-στέκι τώρα
<robopal> απέναντι από το public
<robopal> ή μάλλον απέναντι από εκεί που ήταν τα goodies, δε θυμάμαι τι είναι τώρα
<robopal> από ότι είδα από τις φωτογραφίες του Νίκου Κόκκαλη στο ΦΒ, πήγαν εκεί μετά το fosscom
<robopal> hm
<robopal> pou einai o screensaver?
<robopal> not installed, ok
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-27
<aekara170> its difficult to get in here
<kerato> no it isnt
<aekara170> yes,it wants channels,it doesnt get in forward
<aekara170> anyone here to know about linux xubantu;
<kerato> mila ellhnika re filos
<aekara170> αααα,συγνωμη,νομιζα πως εδω υπηρχαν μν ξενοι
<aekara170> ξερει κανεις εδω απο linux xubantu;
<kerato> e pes ti 8es ki ama kserei kaneis 8a sou pei
<kerato> xubuntu ennoeis mallon
<aekara170> ναι,προσπαθω ν περασω skype αλλα δν ξερω πως κανεις εδω install
<kerato> to katevazeis apo th selida tou
<kerato> katevase to .deb analoga an exeis 32 h 64 bit
<aekara170> aaaa ok,θα το κοιταξω κ θα σου πω
<aekara170> παντως σευχαριστω πολλυ
<kerato> what for
<aekara170> θελει εντολες στο menu;
<kerato> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<aekara170> aaa ok....σευχαριστω πολλυ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-28
<dorei> yparxei tropos na egkatastisw to ubuntu dixws na xreiastei na psiso cd/dvd me to iso image tou?
<dorei> h mhtrikh m ein arketa palia opote nomizw den mporei na bootarei apo usb
<kerato> ne
<kerato> an exeis hdh ena linux installation
<dorei> exw hdh ena
<kerato> mporeis na kaneis eggrafh sto grub na bootarei apo to .iso
<dorei> really?
<dorei> dixws na xreiastei na to kanw unzip
<dorei> kai na kanw copy/paste apo to .iso sto /boot ?
<kerato> nai
<dorei> basika vrhka poly antifatika info gia to grub
<dorei> fantazomai exei na kanei me thn ekdosh tou
<dorei> exeis kana url poy na ta leei auta?
<kerato> wait
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<dorei> aw, teleia, merci :)
<eiosifidis> dorei psisou na psiseis ena hirens gia na mpoutareis apo usb.
<dorei> ti na psisw?
<eiosifidis> Tha to xreiasteis polles fores
<eiosifidis> Ena iso me hirens katevase.
<eiosifidis> Kai vale se cd
<eiosifidis> Exei epilogi boot apo usb
<eiosifidis> Gia palia mixanakia pou den kanoun boot apo usb
<dorei> hmm, tha to checkarw, thanx :)
<eiosifidis> Tpt
<robopal> hi
<ChrisGR> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-29
<ChrisGR> hi all
<dorei> to 16.04 ein ki auto me upstart
<dorei> or ein me to skoupidi to systemd ?
<robopal> παιδιά το rhythmbox άλλα αρχεία με ελληνικά ονόματα μου τα δείχνει ΟΚ και άλλα σα κινέζικα, τι να κάνω!;;;
<dorei> na baleis windows
<robopal> θα γίνει και αυτό! :Ρ
<robopal> γάμωτο αναποδιά στο file browser τα δείχνει ΟΚ!
<robopal> χμμ οκ από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι το όνομα του αρχείου αλλά τα μετα-δεδομένα που έχει το mp3
<robopal> επομένως πρέπει να βρω πως κάνω τροποποίηση των μέτα-δεδομένων
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-22
<tolou> γειά
<Black_Horseman> ya
<tolou> μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω
<Black_Horseman> rix'ti
<tolou> για προγραμματισμό ubuntu ή kali linux
<Black_Horseman> to kali einai gia penetration testing
<Black_Horseman> einai mia dianomi eidikou skopou
<tolou> Κατάλαβα
<Black_Horseman> gia elegxo asfalias diktywn kai systimatwn
<Black_Horseman> opote pas ubuntu
<tolou> οκ! Ευχαριστώ
<Black_Horseman> tpt
<macgyver1>  hi I want to upgrade lubuntu version but It is in greek language so it says continue[vO] details[l] so what to press to continue?
<macgyver1> it does not continue
<macgyver1> I press Y in english and does not continue
<macgyver1> I press VO and it does not continue
<macgyver1> I press Enter and says abandoned upgrade
<macgyver1> what to do? please help
<macgyver1> kerato esy ekanes anavathmisi?
<kerato> den exw ubuntu sorry file
<macgyver1> sto zesty zapus?
<macgyver1> vasika einai mia entoli pou leei  synexeia[νΟ] Λεπτομέρειες[λ]  και ότι και να πατήσω δεν προχωράει
<macgyver1> κολλάει σε αυτή την οθόνη
<macgyver1> πάτησα Enter και λέει ακύρωση αναβάθμισης επιστροφή στην αρχική έκδοση
<macgyver1> kerato esy poia ekdosi xrisimopoieis
<kerato> debian
<macgyver1> auto einai kapoio pliktro pou antistoixei sto Y  gia na proxwrisei alla den to vriskw
<macgyver1> akyrwthike i anavathmisi
<kerato> try N (ellhniko layout)
<macgyver1> to evala kai den pianei
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-24
<elerson> evale kaneis  ubuntu 17.04?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-25
<machi> pos mporo na pao kata tin ekkinisi toy pc stin epilogi perivalontos ergasias?
<machi> exei kolisei to mate kai den mporo na mpo se gnome h unity.
<machi> Πως μπορώ κατα την εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή να επιλέξω άλλο περιβαλλον εργασίας. Ειχα το mate που όμως έχει κολλήσει. Θέλω να μπω με unity ή gnome που είναι επίσης εγκατεστημένα. Όμως δεν μπορώ να επιλέξω αποσύνδεση για να συνδεθώ με ένα αλλο περιβ
<machi> αλλον εργασίας.
<kerato> 8es na vgeis sto login screen?
<kerato> sudo service lightdm restart
<kerato> h gdm3 restart analoga poio xrisimopoieis
<machi> kerato εφαρμοσα τις εντολές σου. Με το lightdm με ξαναεβγαλε στο mate και κόλλησε
<kerato> exei sth login screen ena shmeio granazi pou dialegeis session
<kerato> panw dexia to deixnei emena, ena drop down menu
<machi> μα δεν μπορώ να μπω στο login. Αυτο είναι το πρόβλημα
<kerato> to exeis valei na kanei autologin?
<machi> Στην εκκινηση των ubuntu δίνω cntr+alt F2 και με βγαζει σε εικόνα τερνατικού
<kerato> ok kane login ekei sto termatiko
<machi> ναι
<machi> πως;
<kerato> me to kanoniko sou username kai pass. kai grapse sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<machi> οκ
<kerato> sou anoikse to file?
<machi> να το δοκιμσω
<kerato> yes please. exei kapoies grammes katw apo to [SeatDefaults]
<kerato> des ekei pou leei autologin-user=machi
<kerato> h' opws einai to username sou
<kerato> svhse to machi kai asto keno, kane save to file & exit
<kerato> (me control+X kanei save to nano)
<machi> δεν καταλαβα τι λες
<kerato> pou kollhses
<machi> με εβγαλε σε ενα παραθυρο που γραφει [seat:*] autologin-guest=false
<machi> autologin-user=sp
<kerato> gia to autologin tou user psakse
<kerato> wraia
<kerato> svhse to cp kai asto keno
<machi> ok
<machi> kai meta?
<kerato> control kai X kai otan se rwthsei an 8es na swsei to file pata Y (yes)
<machi> τι κανω μετά;
<machi> οκ
<machi> μετα?
<kerato> restart
<machi> απο το τερματικό?
<kerato> sudo reboot
<machi> οκ περιμενω
<machi> μια χαρά ολα
<machi> ευχαριστώ
<kerato> no problem
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-24
<bill_> kalispera se olous . phra mia thiki kai ekana enan esoteriko skliro disko se eksoteriko. ton ekana format me to gparted se msdos kai meta ext4 . to problima mou einai me ta dikaiomata . mporo mono na blepo tous fakelous (pou den exei mesa tipota) kai den mporo na allakso ta dikaiomata giati den eimai root
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-25
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ :)
<becoming_i> Καλησπέρα, για ότι αφορά το Linux και όχι περάστε και μια βόλτα απο το κανάλι #cerebrux
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-26
<Tas-sos> παιδιά έχετε δουλέψει με κανένα καλό εργαλείο σχεδιασμού λογισμικού ;
<Tas-sos> θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο να είναι και open source, αλλά αν δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλό
<Tas-sos> τι να κάνω, θα δούλευα κια με κλειστού κώδικα... αρκεί βέβαια να είναι καλό και αξιόλογο
<Tas-sos> exit
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-27
<Tas-sos> Ψάχνω κάποιο εύχρηστο και καλό εργαλείο για σχεδίαση λογισμικού κάτι για mockup or prototyping
<Tas-sos> Αν έχετε κάτι υπόψην, παρακαλώ help! :)
<gpap> sketch
 * becoming_i Για Linux και ότιδήποτε άλλο επισκεφθείτε το κανάλι #cerebrux
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-20
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα, χαιρετώ την κοινότητα! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-22
<littlejohn> Χαίρετε!
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-24
<IAEON> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER IAEON kxvhpbvicdte
<IAEON> hello
<IAEON> καλαμιρα
